# Official 2010 Ceramides Challenge



## Reecie (Apr 17, 2010)

*WECOME Ladies to the Official 2010 Ceramide Challenge.​*_This challenge officially begins 17 April 2010 and ends 31 December 2010.​_*JOIN AT ANYTIME!​*
*To sign up please post below your answers to the following questions:*
_What products/oils will you use? 
What ceramide is in your product? 
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient).
How often will you use it?
What is your application method?
Will you deep condition with ceramides?_




*Here are the very simple rules:*

*1. You must use at least one product a week  (oil, leave-in, moisturizer, conditioner, or shampoo) that contains ceramides. 

2. You must post/share results of your experimentation/trial-and-errors/product reviews for the benefit of the group as a whole.  

3. You must keep the group up-to-date on your progress, regimen, and (at the bare minimum) post pics at the end of the year (12/31/2010) with your progress. PLEASE NO POSTS OF "CHECKING IN".  THERE IS NO VALUE ADDED AND WASTES SPACE.

4.  When you discover ceramide products not listed below, please PM me so that I can add it to our inventory list.  Once again, for the benefit of the group. *

*5.  (Optional) There WILL be prizes at the end of the year..stay tuned for more details.* I recommend you stay active on the thread, provide feedback & answer other's questions, and do thorough product and/or technique reviews. * I wanted to motivate you guys because ceramides is somewhat of a new concept at the LHCF, so the more everyone knows, the better. 



1. Taz007
2. Reecie
3. MrsSmitty77
4. Ltown
5. Americka
6. Charmtreese
7. Yodie
8. Panamoni
9. Sharifeh
10. Flowinlocks
11. Simplyconfident
12. MyAngelEyez~C~U
13. Seven7
14. Aprils13
15. Sqzbly1908
16. Jcdlox
17. Nymphe
18. LaFemmeNaturelle
19. Topnotch1010 
20. Shay72
21. IDareT'sHair
22. Grow
23. Cutenss
24. LadySaraii
25. Mzsophisticated26 
26. Lolascurls
27. NJoy
28. Sondice
29. LaidBak
30. Crr0121
31. Stella B.
32. HijabiFlygirl
33. 2inspireU
34. SouthernStunner
35. StacyTheLady 
36. PositivelyRadiant
37. Bimtheduck 
38. MizzCoco
39. Schipperchow1
40. Tri3nity
41. Luvmesumhair
42. Aggie 
43. Halee_J
44. Urban
45. Silenttullip
46. Bublin
47. MCrzyGr
48. Yoshi3329
49. DDTexlaxed
50. Maxandsally
51. Manda
52. Funkycoils
53. MissJae09
54. Newbeginnings2010
55. Misshoney26
56. Zawaj
57. Jazzyto
58. Missi
59. Evo-ny
60. Bkprincess617
61. Actionactress
62. Displacedcreole
63. HisDaughter
64. Kaykaybobay
65. Nae
66. Sleekyhair
67. Song_of_serenity
68. Ellepixie
69. HennaRo
70. Ronnieaj
71. RossBoss


----------



## Reecie (Apr 17, 2010)

*WHAT ARE CERAMIDES??*
If you have never tried ceramides, you are missing out.  Ceramides are essential to the cohesion of the cuticle and maintenance of its protective effect for the hair shaft. Ceramides are known to protect and/or repair the hair fibers from or after attack by blowdriers, flatirons, and everyday wear and tear. In particular, ceramides *limit the loss of protein*, which gives the hair more strength and liveliness.

*HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEIN IS NOT A CERAMIDE. CERAMIDES ARE NOT A PROTEIN!*​
*
OILS CONTAINING CERAMIDES:*

Barley Malt Oil 
Eucalyptus Extract 
Hemp Seed Oil
Hot 6 Oil *_*{WGO/3rd ingredient}*_**(LaFemmeNaturelle)*
Kukui Oil 
Sunflower Oil 
Walnut Oil 
Wheat Germ Oil
*
PRODUCTS CONTAINING CERAMIDES:*
Aubrey Organics Products
BPT Wheat Germ Conditioner
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Growth Elixir *(LaidBak)*
Claudie's Hair Revitalizer Ends Insurance*(LaidBak)*
Crece Pelo Leave-In 
Creme of Nature (Green Bottle/Old Formula) *(Mzsophisticated26)*
Garnier Fructis Instant Melting Strength and Repair Masque
Hask Cerafix
Ion Moisturizing Treatment *(FlowinLocks)*
Jane Carter's Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Kan Kanechomn Ceramide Deep Conditioning Cream
L'Oreal Elvive Nutri-Ceramide Deep Repair Concentrate
L'Oreal Serle Expert Liss Starter Ionene G + Ceramide Pre-Smoothing Treatment
Lustrasilk Cholesterol*(FlowinLocks)*
Lustrasilk Shea Butter*(FlowinLocks)*
Lustrasilk Mango*(FlowinLocks)*
Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair
Matrix Biolage Fortifying conditioner 
Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie
Miss Key 10 en 1 Conditioner
Mizani Therma Smooth
Nexxus Aloe Rid
Nexxus Botanic Oil Shampoo 
Nexxus Headdress 
Nexxus Humectress
Nexxus Keraphix 
Nexxus Therappe
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Shampoo*(NJoy)*
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Stay Strong Conditioner *(NJoy)*
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Leave-in Ultimate Strengthener *(NJoy)*
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Split End Reconstructor *(NJoy)*
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Cream Hairdress *(NJoy)*
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Featherlight Hairdress *(NJoy)*
ORS Hair Mayonaise (New Formula *WGO*) *(Sondice)*
Proclaim Aloe Hot Oil *(FlowinLocks)*
Proclaim Natural 7 Oil *(FlowinLocks)*
Proclaim Natural Olive Oil *(FlowinLocks)*
Redken Extreme Conditioner
Redken Extreme Rescue Force
Redken Extreme Anti-Snap 
Redken 07 *(Cutenss)*
Salerm Wheat Germ Conditioner
Satinique Products *(FlowinLocks)*
Sedal Products 
Shalmi Vadhera Coconut Alma Revitalizing Hair Treatment *(Cutenss)*
Shey Butter Oil (Sally's) *(Mzsophisticated26)*
Silicon Mix Proteina de Perla (Pearl Protein) Leave-In
Silicon Mix Conditioner 
Silicon Mix Leave-in
Skala Ceramide 3 Conditioner (Brazilian)
Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Protecting Foam
Softsheen Carson Breakthru Anti-Breakage - Fortifying Moisturizing Shampoo
Taliah Waajid Enhancing Herbal Conditioner
TIGI Serious Conditioner *(SouthernStunner)*

*
RELAXERS CONTAINING CERAMIDES:*
Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Relaxer System *(NJoy)*

*HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEIN IS NOT A CERAMIDE. CERAMIDES ARE NOT A PROTEIN!*​


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, you know that I am in this one!!!  

Thanks, Reecie!


----------



## Reecie (Apr 17, 2010)

*What products/oils will you use? * Aubrey Organics (Honeysuckle Rose), 100% Wheat Germ Oil (WGO), Joick K-pak.  

*How often will you use it?* At least 3 times a week.

*What is your application method?* Twice a week I deep condition my hair overnight (on dry hair) with AOHSR and EVOO/Wheat Germ Oil.  I will also seal my ends with a little bit (because it stinks) of WGO inbetween washdays.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Absolutely. I've noticed a HUGE difference when doing so.


----------



## MrsSmitty77 (Apr 17, 2010)

I am on this one.  Thanks for the list!!!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, I guess I will answer the questions . I got too excited!

*What products/oils will you use?* I use Hemp Oil, WGO, Redken Anti-snap and Deep Fuel, Biolage Hyratherapie, Fortetherapie, ColorTherapie and Volumetherapie, Sedal Ceramides, Mizani Nighttime H20 and Joico K-pak.

*How often will you use it?*  I use some type of ceramide everyday.  I also mix some ceramides into my relaxers.

*What is your application method?* I usually prepoo my hair with Hemp Oil or WGO.  I wash my hair and steam in Joico K-Pak mixed with Hydratherapie for a DC.  I then apply the Redken Antisnap and seal with Mizani Nighttime H20.  I use the Redken Deep Fuel once per month.  I have a misting spray (Aloe Vera gel, distilled water, Rose Water, Glycerin and Hydratherapie) that I spray on my hair daily.
*
Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Yes!  With steam of course.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 17, 2010)

I like to join this, you had me when you started ceramides=protein.

I'm currently using Redken anti-snap, silcon, sedal, matrix cera repair and skala
I mix wheat germ, kukui  and hemp oils with other oils as seals and in conditioners
I have aubrey's conditioners, Miss Key and Nexxus Keraphix, more to add later.
I'll use leave ins and oils every day.


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in!

What products/oils will you use? 
*Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor
Mizani H20 Night Time Treatment
Moroccan Oil glimmer Shine Spray*
*I have some walnut oil so, I may give that a try as well *

How often will you use it?
*Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair Hydratherapie -- weekly
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor -- weekly to bi weekly
Mizani H20 Night Time Treatment -- 3 to 4 times a week
Moroccan Oil glimmer Shine Spray -- Daily
Walnut oil -- not sure yet*

Will you deep condition with ceramides? Yes


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

_What products/oils will you use? Skala Ceramides G3 Masque (7th ingredient), Skala Ceramides G3 Shampoo (11th ingredient), Skala Ceramides G3 leave in (6th ingredient) and Sunflower Oil

How often will you use it? I will use the masque and shampoo weekly; the leave in and oil at least every other day

What is your application method? Skala will be applied root to tip; Sunflower oil will be used to seal

Will you deep condition with ceramides?_ Yes, via the masque


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> _
> 
> What is your application method?* root to tip*
> 
> _



 .................................


----------



## yodie (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in. My regimen, if I have one, is verrry simple. 

*I have/will use:*
I'll add Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie to AOHSR or other cheapie condish and cowash or DC once a week.


----------



## panamoni (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in.

What products/oils will you use?
Matrix Biolage Fortitherapie Conditioner
Matrix Biolage Fortitherapie Leave-in
Silicon Mix Leave-in
Joico Reconstructor

How often will you use it?
Weekly - conditioners/leave-ins
Every other day - leave-ins

What is your application method?
Conditioners - mix a little with my DC, EVOO, Honey
Leave-ins - dab of the cream on my hair; mix the Matrix Leave-in with some moisturizing ones in my applicator bottle to moisturize the braids under my weave.  

Will you deep condition with ceramides?
Yes, I'm mix some with other DCs.


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 17, 2010)

Count me in!!!


----------



## Reecie (Apr 17, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Oh, you know that I am in this one!!!
> 
> Thanks, Reecie!



You better be in this one!  It's because of you that I even found out about ceramides.  So thank you.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 17, 2010)

Count me in.

_*What products/oils will you use?*_

_Skala_  Listed as Wheat germ oil 3rd from last row.
_Hemp seed oil_
_Wheat germ oil_
Garnier Fructis Instant Melting Strength and Repair Masque not sure which ingredient.
Silcon mix  Listed as ceramide 7th row
_
 

*How often will you use it?*

Silcon mix once a month. Skala every other day as cowash, Chi mist and oils at least twice a week. Haven't tried the Garnier yet.


*What is your application method?*

Cowash evey other day with Skala, maybe Garnier if I like it.
Oils once a week in dc and to seal every other day.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?*


Yes I'm dying to try this with steam._


----------



## Reecie (Apr 17, 2010)

_*


flowinlocks said:



			Count me in.What products/oils will you use?
		
Click to expand...

*_


flowinlocks said:


> _*Chi keratin mist*_



*I didn't know this had ceramides! Which ingredient? I have this product, too! Please do tell!*


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 17, 2010)

Reecie said:


> _
> 
> *I didn't know this had ceramides! Which ingredient? I have this product, too! Please do tell!*_


_*





INGREDIENTS 
Rosewater, dicetyldimonium chloride, cocodimonium hydroxypropyl silk amino acids, acetamide MEA (and) lactamide MEA, hydrolyzed wheat protein, lauryl pyrrolidone, panthenol, propylene glycol, diazolidinyl urea, methylparaben, propylparaben, methylchloroisothiazolinone (and) methylisothiazolinone, nettle, chamomile extract, algae, aloe vera, lavender extract, rosemary extract, parfum, FD&C yellow 5, D&C red 33, zinc oxide, titanium dioxide, mica, boron nitride powder *_


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> I'm in!
> *
> Moroccan Oil glimmer Shine Spray*



Does Moroccan Oil contain ceramides?


----------



## simplyconfident (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so in! Since using ceramides by hair has had a marked decrease in breakage, increased sheen, and smoother texture. I really want to get my hands on some of that Skala G3. I will be post my Reggie tommorow. 

I belive Mizani (fufyl or moisturfuse) has some form of ceramides in them. I'm not at home to double check but I will when I get back home!


----------



## yodie (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, I found out about ceramides from taz007 as well. Ladies, where can I buy Skala ceramide products?


----------



## charmtreese (Apr 17, 2010)

^The shine spray contains Wheat Germ Oil as the 4th ingredient, the oil does not contain Wheat Germ Oil just argan oil and other stuff.


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

yodie said:


> Yep, I found out about ceramides from taz007 as well. Ladies, where can I buy Skala ceramide products?



Big Lots carries them for only a dollar! Or you can get them from their website www.skalabeauty.com, but the "store" is currently down. The prices vary from $4.99 to 5.99 on their website.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 17, 2010)

yodie said:


> Yep, I found out about ceramides from taz007 as well. Ladies, where can I buy Skala ceramide products?


 


I agree with Americka, Big Lots is the way to go.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2010)

^^  Grabbin' the keys and the twins.  We're headin' to Big Lots


----------



## Reecie (Apr 17, 2010)

Americka said:


> Big Lots carries them for only a dollar! Or you can get them from their website www.skalabeauty.com, but the "store" is currently down. The prices vary from $4.99 to 5.99 on their website.



*Can someone post pictures of the specific Skala products in question? ALSO can some write a review regarding their Skala experience?*  :imstupid:


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *Can someone post pictures of the specific Skala products in question? ALSO can some write a review regarding their Skala experience?*  :imstupid:



Americka has a whole slew of Skala products in her siggy.

Awaiting a review ...


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 17, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *Can someone post pictures of the specific Skala products in question? ALSO can some write a review regarding their Skala experience?* :imstupid:


 


I only have the Jaborandi for thinning, weak, or dull hair:

First thing I would like to say is please don't let the consistency of this product fool you.

It's rather thin kinda like Suave Humectant or Vo5, but OMG! I feel like it literally melts tangles away.I cowash with it when I step in the shower, rinse, reapply and leave on for the duration of my shower.

When I finally rinse the second time my hair feels like silk and it's tangle free.

I'm a die hard Suave Humectant fan for cowashing along with Aussie moist. However this will be replacing my Suave. Plus it's only a buck!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 17, 2010)

Count me in!

What products/oils will you use? Wheat Germ oil 
How often will you use it? It will be added to my conditioner once a week and it is in my oil mix that I seal with daily.
What is your application method? by hand, I guess. Oh, on dry hair (prepoo)
Will you deep condition with ceramides? Yes

ETA: I think I'm also gonna get some walnut oil, and I already use AOHR.


----------



## Americka (Apr 17, 2010)

Skala has a line of Ceramides products called Ceramides G3. They are the pink bottles in my siggy. I have included another pic of all four products - the poo, con, masque/dc and leave in. The only product I have not used is the conditioner. The poo is "okay" b/c it does not give the moisture or slip two of the other poos give. I love the masque - it has a thin, watery consistency, but the slip is fabulous. And I just tried the leave in a few minutes ago. I'll give a solid review on it in a few days. I can't speak for anyone else, but I love Skala products. They work for ME!


----------



## Seven7 (Apr 17, 2010)

Count me in..

What products/oils will you use?Silicon Mix Conditioner, Silicon Mix Leave-in
How often will you use it? 2 times a week.
What is your application method? Deep condition on dry hair.
Will you deep condition with ceramides? Yes


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in!! I already use the conditioners on a regular basis.  

What products/oils will you use?   Nexxus Keraphix, Joicio K Pak, Mizani Therma Smooth. I may get some wheat germ oil.  
How often will you use it?  Weekly, some times twice a week
What is your application method?  condition root to tip
Will you deep condition with ceramides?  Yes


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 17, 2010)

I am so in there!!!  

What products/oils will you use? 

*L'occitane Repairing Mask, Silicon Mix and Bambu, Baba De Caracol Hair Loss Treatment, Sunflower Oil, Joico K-Pak and Joico K-Pak Leave In, Redken Deep Fuel, Anti-Snap, and Rescue Force, Nexxus Humectress and Therappe, Aubrey Organics GPB, Aphogee 2 minute and Aphogee Pro-Vitamin Leave-In, Kerastase Substance Constructive, Philip B. Deep-Conditioning Creme Rinse*

How often will you use it?  

*2-3 times a week 
*
What is your application method?

*DC on dry hair, DC w/steamer, Leave Ins, Shampoos - as directed
*
Will you deep condition with ceramides?

*Yes*


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, just returned from Big Lots.  FAIL!!  This was my first time in Big Lots and I was, uh,_ interesting ._

There were absolutely no Skala products erplexed


----------



## Guitarhero (Apr 17, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> I am so in! Since using ceramides by hair has had a marked decrease in breakage, increased sheen, and smoother texture. I really want to get my hands on some of that Skala G3. I will be post my Reggie tommorow.
> 
> I belive Mizani (fufyl or moisturfuse) has some form of ceramides in them. I'm not at home to double check but I will when I get back home!



I bought the Skala leave-in creme aloe product at Big Lots because I can't find Sedal over here.  It's kinda watery and doesn't give the slip that Sedal does but it's not bad.  It was cheap too.  Just thought I'd let y'all know.  They had the shampoos and conditioners as well for like a dollar.


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm in

_*What products/oils will you use?* Nexxus Humectress for sure possibly also Therappe and the leave-in
*How often will you use it?* At least weekly
*What is your application method?* DC with Humectress with heat 10-15 minutes 
*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Yes!_


----------



## taz007 (Apr 17, 2010)

Reecie said:


> You better be in this one!  It's because of you that I even found out about ceramides.  So thank you.





yodie said:


> Yep, I found out about ceramides from taz007 as well. Ladies, where can I buy Skala ceramide products?


 
Thank you!  But I must give credit where credit is due.  Jahzyira is the one that got me up on the ceramides!!


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 17, 2010)

I'll try this challenge and tweak my procedure here and there.
*
What products/oils will you use? * Nutiva Hemp Seed Oil

*How often will you use it?* Once a week for a start

*What is your application method?*


Warm the refrigerated oil using the double boiler method
Apply to dry hair and cover with plastic
Let it soak overnight
Co-wash it out
 *Will you deep condition with ceramides?* I don't know


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 18, 2010)

I want to join. Walnut Oil in my pre-poo once a week and nexxus therappe biweekly. Question, does Hot 6 Oil count as a product with ceramides since it contains wheat germ oil?

Ingredients:

Olive Oil , Canola Oil , Wheat Germ Oil , Sweet Almond Oil , Safflower Oil , Castor Oil , Sesame Oil , Vitamin E , Vitamin A , Vitamin D , Cyclomethicone , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Ginseng , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Wheat Germ , Fragrance


----------



## Reecie (Apr 18, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> I want to join. Walnut Oil in my pre-poo once a week and nexxus therappe biweekly. Question, *does Hot 6 Oil count as a product with ceramides* since it contains wheat germ oil?
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> Olive Oil , Canola Oil , Wheat Germ Oil , Sweet Almond Oil , Safflower Oil , Castor Oil , Sesame Oil , Vitamin E , Vitamin A , Vitamin D , Cyclomethicone , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Ginseng , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Wheat Germ , Fragrance



*Absolutely.  I'll add it to the list.  Thanks.*


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Question when you are looking for ceramides in a product are you just looking for the word ceramide? I need some ingredients. I've got the oils you listed.

Some to add to the list:
Komaza's Moku Conditioner (lacto ceramide--23rd ingredient)
Komaza's Moku Shampoo (lacto ceramide--It is listed in the description but not in the ingred list. I think this is a mistake. If I have not recycled my sample bottle I will come back and update.)
Komaza's Moku Leave In (lacto ceramide--18th ingredient)
Komaza's Moku Hair Oil (kukui oil--2nd ingredient, sunflower oil--4th ingredient)
Gleau Nourishing Hair Oil (wheat germ oil--6th ingredient)
Komaza's Moku Hair Serum (wheat germ oil--4th ingredient, lacto ceramide--10th ingredient) 

I think the above will help those that prefer natural products like I do.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Apr 18, 2010)

I want in on this challenge as well. I use wheat germ oil everyday in combination with coconut oil as a sealant. 

I also use the joico k-pac reconstructor leave in after every wash (3 times per week).


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm in.

_What products/oils will you use?_
_I will be using Gleau Nourishing Oil as a prepoo or will add it to my dc_

_How often will you use it?_
_Once per week_

_What is your application method?_
_On dry hair as a prepoo. On wet hair when added to dc applied like a relaxer_

_Will you deep condition with ceramides?_
_Yes it will be added to my dc_

_I will be doing a Komaza haul at some point and I will buy the Moku Conditioner and Shampoo. _


----------



## Reecie (Apr 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> Question when you are looking for ceramides in a product are you just looking for the word ceramide? I need some ingredients. I've got the oils you listed. I think the above will help those that prefer natural products like I do.



Shay, that is a brilliant idea.  

*GROUP:  Let's start adding this to new products in the future and current products on the reference list. If your product is already detailed with this information on Post#2, please disregard. This will be a benefit to all.  Thanks for you help if you can do it. 

#1) List what ceramide is in your product.
#2) List where in the ingredient line the ceramides are: (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient. 

I will add this information to our product list (Post #2) for quick reference to all.

THANKS ALL!!*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 18, 2010)

Please Add me to the Challenge. 

Thanks Reecie (and thanks LTown for Sending me this Thread). 

Will use:

Nexxus Humectress for Co-Washing 
Nexxus Ensure Acidifying Conditioner
Redken Extreme Rescue Force
Redken Deep Fuel
Redken Anti Snap
*Skala Ceramides G3 -- Will start in July
*Various Dominican Conditioners that contain Ceramides -- Will start in July
L'Oreal Series
Matrix Biolage  Hydra, Forte, Color (Vials & Tubes)
L'anza
Joico

Oils:

Wheat Germ Oil
Hempseed Oil
Kukui Nut Oil

_*Any product(s) also containing Lipids are also Ceramides Based, so please be aware*_


----------



## grow (Apr 18, 2010)

first of all, thanks for starting this *Reecie*!

and thanks for compiling such a comprehensive list of information on ceramides!

*What products/oils will you use? *eucalyptus essential oil (i hope it counts as well as the extract, if not, let me know and i'll take it off the list, thx!), hemp oil, kukui oil, walnut oil, and sunflower oil.

as for the conditioners, i LOVE AO HSR, and AO GPB which is working out well.
also, Jane Carter Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner.

meanwhile i'm waiting for the Nexxus Humectress and Keraphix to arrive.


*How often will you use it? *i dc on dry hair at least twice a week. 
i also put some AO HSR on my ends when i baggy/bun, which is done 7 days a week. 

*What is your application method?*with the overnight dry hair dc, i place the conditioner on, then the oil, then plastic cap, then scarf.
i also mix some hemp oil into my Ayurvedic hair pastes.
i seal with the oils over my conditioner. (both with the ovdernight dc and baggy/bun)
also, sometimes i also mix some kukui nut oil in with my evoo when i do my oil rinses. 

thanks to this thread, i will now find a way to add the CHI KERATIN MIST into my program because i've had it a couple of months, but used it very little.


*Will you deep condition with ceramides? *
definitely! i am LOVIN' the difference it's making 

HHJ LADIES!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 18, 2010)

Am I too late to join?   I would like to incorporate WGO into my castor oil mixture that I use 3x week.  All of the other products I use as my staples, I don't believe have ceramides in them.  But I would add to DC/steam treatments.

ETA:  I will be using up my Skala G3 conditioner after every wash


----------



## quietstorm15 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm so in... I've been very interested in whether or not ceramides can help me after I saw some comments from taz007 as well.

What products/oils will you use? Hot 6 oil, Joico K Pak reconstructor

How often will you use it? Hot 6 oil daily, Joico K Pak every other week

What is your application method? Hot 6 as a sealant, maybe as a prepoo or hot oil treatment; Joico K Pak as a dc

Will you deep condition with ceramides? Yes

I'm just using these products to start with for now since I already have them. I plan to order more and refine my reggie after I do some additional research.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 18, 2010)

Since I've introduce ceramides in my routine, I have not had any breakage or shedding and that is awesome since I'm new natural. I co-wash last night with skala ceramide G3 rinse and  let it air dry overnight. Soft


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 18, 2010)

I just saw this today.  can I still join?  I was just reading up and I want to incorporate WGO into my regimen


----------



## sharifeh (Apr 18, 2010)

What products/oils will you use?  a lot lol AO HST AO GBP Nexxus humectress matrix biolage volumatherapie & I want to buy hydratherapie
What ceramide is in your product?wheat germ oil, nexxus has ceramides listed as numbers like "ceramide 3"[
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient). in the aubreys conditioners the wheat germ oil i slike the 3rd ingredient I'll have to look up the others
How often will you use it? hopefully at least once every two weeks
What is your application method? i dunno all over 
Will you deep condition with ceramides? yes I will


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 18, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Shay, that is a brilliant idea.
> 
> *GROUP: Let's start adding this to new products in the future and current products on the reference list. If your product is already detailed with this information on Post#2, please disregard. This will be a benefit to all. Thanks for you help if you can do it. *
> 
> ...


 

I will go back and edit my post to include where the ceramide is in the ingredient list.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Apr 18, 2010)

Second ingredient in Africa's Best Herbal Oil is a ceramide 

Soy Bean Oil , Walnut Seed Oil , Kiwi Fruit Extract , Olive Fruit Oil , Castor Seed Oil , Sesame Seed Oil , Jojoba Seed Oil , Carrot Seed Oil , Sweet Almond Oil , Tocopheryl Acetate , Safflower Oil , Calendula Extract , Yarrow Extract , Cucumber Extract , Carrageenan Extract , Ginseng Extract , Sage Extract , Comfrey Extract , Aloe Extract , Fragrance


----------



## Shaley (Apr 18, 2010)

.................


----------



## Shaley (Apr 18, 2010)

Reecie said:


> _*
> 
> I didn't know this had ceramides! Which ingredient? I have this product, too! Please do tell!*_


_*



flowinlocks said:



INGREDIENTS 
Rosewater, dicetyldimonium chloride, cocodimonium hydroxypropyl silk amino acids, acetamide MEA (and) lactamide MEA, hydrolyzed wheat protein, lauryl pyrrolidone, panthenol, propylene glycol, diazolidinyl urea, methylparaben, propylparaben, methylchloroisothiazolinone (and) methylisothiazolinone, nettle, chamomile extract, algae, aloe vera, lavender extract, rosemary extract, parfum, FD&C yellow 5, D&C red 33, zinc oxide, titanium dioxide, mica, boron nitride powder 

Click to expand...


hydrolyzed wheat protein is a ceramide?*_


----------



## Anonymous1 (Apr 18, 2010)

I'll join this challenge. 

I will use Nexxus Therappe and Humectress weekly. I need to get a liquid leave in with a ceramide.


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Apr 18, 2010)

Ooo count me in! I just did this last night/this morning

*What products/oils will you use?*  Wheat germ oil

*How often will you use it?* At least once a week

*What is your application method?* On dry hair mixed with whatever conditioner I have on hand along with EVOO. Leave it on overnight and rinse the next day.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?*  Yup


----------



## Anonymous1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Where do you ladies get your wheat germ oil from?


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 18, 2010)

Deleted post.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 18, 2010)

Anonymous1 said:


> Where do you ladies get your wheat germ oil from?


 



I got mine from Vitacost.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 18, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I will go back and edit my post to include where the ceramide is in the ingredient list.


 



I will too.


----------



## simplyconfident (Apr 18, 2010)

What products/oils will you use? 
Aubrey Organics White Camellia and Wheat Germ Oil
What ceramide is in your product? 
Wheat germ oil 
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient).

How often will you use it?
 WGO daily/every other day White Camellia weekly

What is your application method?
WGO to seal

Will you deep condition with ceramides?
Yes, and I may start adding the WGO to my prepoos to help use the bottle up before it expires


----------



## taz007 (Apr 18, 2010)

Those of you that are using WGO as a leave in, how do you mask the smell?


----------



## simplyconfident (Apr 19, 2010)

^^ the smell is no joke! I use my wgo only at night and spray a few mist of shescentit moisturemist over it. In the morning I only smell it faintly, or else sombody needs to tell me I'm smelling foul, lol.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 19, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Those of you that are using WGO as a leave in, how do you mask the smell?



I bought some scented oil, and I add a bit to my oil mix to give it a nice scent. I am currently adding CoCoMango scented oil.


----------



## Vintageglam (Apr 19, 2010)

*

I'm in and thanks for starting the challenge OP 


To sign up please post below your answers to the following questions:*
*What products/oils will you use? *

*Oils*
Sunflower Oil (I have a cheapo brand I do not want to use for cooking so will mix into my DC's to finish it)
Wheat Germ Oil
Kukui Nut Oil

*Treatments/ DC's*
Matrix Biolage Hydra therapie
Matrix Biolage Forte therapie
Matrix Biolage Volume therapie
Matrix Biolage Forte therapie leave in spray
Mizani H20 Night time Intense
Home made daily spritz with Half vial of Matrix Biolage Volume therapie
Elasta QP Mango butter with a teaspoon of wheatgerm oil and 1/3 vial of Matrix Hydratherapie
Nexxus Humectress
Joico K-PAK
Joico Intense Hydrator
Joico Moisture Recovery Balm


*
What ceramide is in your product? *
Not sure but I think C3


*What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd  ingredient or 8th ingredient).*
Not sure - although I suspect usually within top 3 ingredients
*
How often will you use it?*
Weekly/ bi-weekly for DC's
Every few days for moisturiser
Daily for spritz

*What is your application method?*
DC's - just apply to hair and steam in
Moisturiser - through hair concentrating on ends
Leave In - spritz hair daily 

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?*
Yes this will be my main method of application


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 19, 2010)

Anonymous1 said:


> I'll join this challenge.
> 
> I will use Nexxus Therappe and Humectress weekly. I need to get a liquid leave in with a ceramide.


 

Nexxus has a liquid leave-in with Ceramide 3 - Humectress Luxe


----------



## grow (Apr 19, 2010)

i JUST checked some of the labels on some of my products and found that Aphogee's ProVitamin Leave-In Conditioner has Wheat Germ Oil in it!

imagine my surprise!

the WGO is listed at number 7.

i hadn't been using it alot since it's got one of those 23 letter cones listed up front, but just might try it a bit more.

other than the cones, i can vouch for this product's efficiency.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 19, 2010)

I want to join
*What products/oils will you use? *[B]* I already use Joico k pak reconstructor and Silicon mix. I want to purchase som Skala G3.. ETA Creme of Nature poo( green label), Shea butter oil*[/B]*
What ceramide is in your product?* *silicon mix just says ceramides, Creme of Nature has wheat germ oil and Shea butter oil has sunflower oil*
*What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line?* 
*Silicon mix has ceramide listed as the 12th ingredient*
*Creme of Nature poo has wheat germ oil as the 8th ingredient[/B
Shea butter oil(purchased from BSS) has Sunflower oil as the 4th ingredient**

How often will you use it? [B]I wash with CON(green label)and DC weekly with a mixture of Silicon mix and keracare humecto, I sometimes add the shea butter oil with it.  Joico Kpak recon. every 4wks or as needed*
*What is your application method?* *apply to hair after wash and DC for 1-2hrs. I seal with shea butter oil I will try to start cowashing when I get the skala g3*
*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* *yes, when I purchase SKala I will be replacing my humecto with that and use for a few months*


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 19, 2010)

PositivelyRadiant said:


> *I'm in and thanks for starting the challenge OP *
> 
> 
> *To sign up please post below your answers to the following questions:*
> ...


 
I'll try to remember to look for this next time I go to the grocery store.


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 19, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> Nexxus has a liquid leave-in with Ceramide 3 - Humectress Luxe


 
Whats Ceramide 3?  I was looking at this last night while at work and decided not to get it because I didnt see any ceramides in it.  I purchased Bioinfusion Olive Oil Deep Condition instead.  WGO is number 10 on the ingred list.  

I usually dont leave conditioner in my hair overnight.  Last time I did that my hair felt weak and mushy and there was a lot of hair in my comb after I rinsed it out.  It was also at the beginning of my healthy hair journey.   Last night I was really tired and left the dc in  overnight.  This morning I pulled my hair back into a bun without rinsing out the conditioner.  My hair didnt feel mushy or weak and their wasnt a lot hair in my comb.  

I'm not sure if it has something to do with the ceramides or the fact that the first time conditioned overnight my hair I still trying to figure out what my hair needed.  I'll be wetting bunning for often, but I'll rinse the conditioner out.


----------



## lolascurls (Apr 19, 2010)

*What products/oils will you use? *

L'Oreal Elvive Full Restore 5 Replenishing Conditioner
and *L'Oreal* *Elvive* *Nutri*-*Ceramide* Revitalising 

Conditioner

*What ceramide is in your product? *
Don't know but both claim it all over!

*How often will you use it?*
At least once a week. 

*What is your application method?*
Co-washing!
A little bit as a leave-in.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?*
Not yet!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 19, 2010)

I will have to join in a month or so because I'm really rreeeaallly trying to use up these two conditioners so I can get my stash down.
*ETA: My conditioner that I'm using up has sunflower oil in it! Yay I can start now! To think this whole time I was using it and it had ceramides in it. No wonder I haven't had to use much protein condish..*

What products/oils will you use? ION extreme moisture nurturing creme, renpure organics reconstructing treatment, renpure organics my pretty hair is parched condish, and AO HSR. Not really sure but my skala jaborandi condish has wheat germ extract..dunno if it counts or not. I will probably eventually add AO WC..if I can get my condish stash down.
What ceramide is in your product? ion- sunflower seed oil; renpure reconstruct.-kukui, renpure mphp-sunflower seed oil, ao hsr- wheat germ oil
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient).
How often will you use it? weekly
What is your application method? put in hands then in hair
Will you deep condition with ceramides? yes maam.


----------



## karolmel (Apr 19, 2010)

How do you know if an oil/extract is a ceramides? 



Reecie said:


> *WHAT ARE CERAMIDES??*
> If you have never tried ceramides, you are missing out.  Ceramides are essential to the cohesion of the cuticle and maintenance of its protective effect for the hair shaft. Ceramides are known to protect and/or repair the hair fibers from or after attack by blowdriers, flatirons, and everyday wear and tear. In particular, ceramides *limit the loss of protein*, which gives the hair more strength and liveliness.
> 
> *
> ...


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 19, 2010)

As I was searching for more info about hemp seed oil, I found an interesting old thread: Oils that contain ceramides 

What I have learnt so far: Hemp Oil in Cosmetics


> *Hair Care*
> 
> As Hemp Seed Oil is one of the world's riches sources of EFAs and other nutrients it does assist in  strong healthy keratin formation. Keratin is the principal protein of hair (and nails) characterized by the presence of cystine and is responsible for its structural integrity. In addition to improving the structural quality of the hair, Hemp Seed Oil's high lipid content help increase elasticity, volume, comb-ability and shine. Hemp Seed Oil's fatty acid composition and high performance moisturizing emollients make it an ideal ingredient for both dry hair and scalp conditions.
> 
> ...



Hemp For Your Hair


> *Hemp Oil For Your Hair *
> 
> Is it best to use hemp seed internally or externally for your hair?  Most nutritionists believe that to really get benefits from a supplement, we need to take them internally.  If you are experiencing hair or skin challenges, taking hemp oil as a capsule form or as a food, will offer the best results.
> 
> ...



I tried it as an overnight treatment (1 tbs on dry hair). Either my hair ate it or I did not use enough because I barely felt anything oil. I get the feeling I will have to use more often to see any effect.


----------



## Shaley (Apr 19, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Shaley, From my understanding Ceramides and hydrolyzed wheat protein seem to *act the same way on the hair*.
> 
> 
> Both strengthen, attract and help retain moisture, both seem to "bond" to the hair and provide a protective barrier.
> ...



Thanks! I think I have a few products with hydrolyzed wheat protein...


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 19, 2010)

^^so hydrolized wheat protein also counts???!! Cuz I can add my hair one and wen to the list also =)


----------



## NJoy (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok, I'm in!

The only products that I use that are on the list is WGO and Silicon Mix.

I use WGO as a daily Leave in and also mix it in my deep conditioner concoction at least once a week.

I also use Silicon Mix at least once a week to deep condition. When I do, I mix it with honey, WGO and CO.  So, WGO is in either DC mix.  




taz007 said:


> Those of you that are using WGO as a leave in, how do you mask the smell?


 
I seal it in with Elasta QP Olive Oil/Mango Butter and then Hawaiian Silky 14/1. The smell is masked.


----------



## Sondice (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok Im in! The ceramids thing has def intrigued me, and an excuse to buy new products is always a plus! lol 

Products:

What products/oils will you use?*Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner (DC), Nexxus Aloe Rid Shampoo, Softsheen Carson Optimum Care Ultimate Leave In Strengthener*
What ceramide is in your product? Aubrey Organics: Wheat Germ Oil, Nexxus Aloe Rid: Ceramide 3, SoftSheen Carson Optimum Leave In: 2-oleamido-1,3-octadecanediol
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient). AO: 4th, Nexxus: 13th out of 28, Softsheen carson: waaaaay @ the botton  26th out of 29
How often will you use it? *The DC every week, Aloe Rid is a clarifying poo, so only 3-4 x a year(b4 I relax), the leave in prob every day to every other day*
What is your application method? *Spray, as a shampoo, or just slather on to DC*
Will you deep condition with ceramides? *Yes*

My starting pic...







Also later I'll prob add either the Soft Sheen Carson Optimum Care shampoo since it has ceramides too.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 20, 2010)

I did not realize that my beloved WEN has these hydrolyzed proteins.  My CFCG has wheat amino acids.  It is low on the list, but I love it.  So moisturizing to my hair.  I also just bought a bottle of the Skala G3 ceramides conditioner.  I will get WGO, if not today, then at the end of my work week.


----------



## grow (Apr 20, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Ok, I'm in!
> 
> The only products that I use that are on the list is WGO and Silicon Mix.
> 
> ...


 

i'm glad you dicided to join us you *2 INCHES IN A SINGLE MONTH GROWIN' MOMMA! *CHIME IN GIRLFREIND!


----------



## grow (Apr 20, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^so hydrolized wheat protein also counts???!! Cuz I can add my hair one and wen to the list also =)


 

VERY GOOD QUESTION, *CHELLEYPIE!*

my hair loves hydrolized wheat protein, so if that's also a ceramide, i can more easily add this important element to my reggie.

btw, how are those wen products working out? i've heard alot about them but never tried them.


----------



## grow (Apr 20, 2010)

HI LADIES! something *JUST* occured to me:

*WHY NOT USE CERAMIDES IN THE TOUCH-UP/ PERM PROCESS???!!!*

have any of you done this before? if so, please post details!

previously, for my texlax, i put some sweet almond oil directly in my perm.

then, AFTER my perm and BEFORE my neutralizing shampoo, i did a mid-perm protein treatment (just for about 3-5 min after having rinsed the perm out completely) with mostly proteins (Hydrolized Wheat Protein, Amino Acids, Keratin Protein, Silk Protein, Ors Replenishing Pak, Jbco, Evoo, Kiwi Seed Oil) and some moisturizers/oils.

then after my post perm post neutralizing shampoo, i put some sweet almond oil in my moisturizing conditioner.   

now i'm thinking, i could have substituted a ceramide oil everywhere i had previously used sweet almond oil. as well as used more specific conditioners containing ceramides.

also, what do you ladies think about ceramides with proteins in the mid perm process?

would they just help the proteins to "stick" in the freshly permed hair?
or hinder the efficiency of the protein?

Thanks for your ideas on this!


----------



## Reecie (Apr 20, 2010)

*SORRY LADIES. IN DOING RESEARCH... HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEIN IS NOT A CERAMIDE.  CERAMIDES ARE NOT PROTEIN AND THESE ARE TWO DIFFERENT COMPONENTS.*



Reecie said:


> _*
> 
> I didn't know this had ceramides! Which ingredient? I have this product, too! Please do tell!*_


_*



Shaley said:



			Thanks! I think I have a few products with hydrolyzed wheat protein...
		
Click to expand...




chelleypie810 said:



			^^so hydrolized wheat protein also counts???!! Cuz I can add my hair one and wen to the list also =)
		
Click to expand...




grow said:



			VERY GOOD QUESTION, CHELLEYPIE!

my hair loves hydrolized wheat protein, so if that's also a ceramide, i can more easily add this important element to my reggie.

btw, how are those wen products working out? i've heard alot about them but never tried them.
		
Click to expand...




grow said:



			HI LADIES! something JUST occured to me:

WHY NOT USE CERAMIDES IN THE TOUCH-UP/ PERM PROCESS???!!!

have any of you done this before? if so, please post details!

previously, for my texlax, i put some sweet almond oil directly in my perm.

then, AFTER my perm and BEFORE my neutralizing shampoo, i did a mid-perm protein treatment (just for about 3-5 min after having rinsed the perm out completely) with mostly proteins (Hydrolized Wheat Protein, Amino Acids, Keratin Protein, Silk Protein, Ors Replenishing Pak, Jbco, Evoo, Kiwi Seed Oil) and some moisturizers/oils.

then after my post perm post neutralizing shampoo, i put some sweet almond oil in my moisturizing conditioner.   

now i'm thinking, i could have substituted a ceramide oil everywhere i had previously used sweet almond oil. as well as used more specific conditioners containing ceramides.

also, what do you ladies think about ceramides with proteins in the mid perm process?

would they just help the proteins to "stick" in the freshly permed hair?
or hinder the efficiency of the protein?

Thanks for your ideas on this!
		
Click to expand...



SORRY LADIES. IN DOING RESEARCH... HYDROLIZED WHEAT PROTEIN IS NOT A CERAMIDE.  CERAMIDES ARE NOT PROTEIN AND THESE ARE TWO DIFFERENT COMPONENTS.*_


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Apr 20, 2010)

grow said:


> HI LADIES! something *JUST* occured to me:
> 
> *WHY NOT USE CERAMIDES IN THE TOUCH-UP/ PERM PROCESS???!!!*
> 
> ...



Hi Grow!...

I think many of us were already doing it without realizing this (i.e. Joico K-Pak/Aphogee 2 minute as a mid step)  I relaxed this weekend and I put Sunflower Oil (along with my other proteins) in my relaxer and I followed up with Redken Deep Fuel as my midstep...Redken Deep Fuel will be my follow up from now on! 

Heavy proteins have no effect on my freshly relaxed hair as I have used Emergencee, various reconstructors for my mid-step conditioning. If anything it has enhanced my hair - I have also used moisturizing DCs as well...just whatever I am in the mood for...


----------



## taz007 (Apr 20, 2010)

grow said:


> HI LADIES! something *JUST* occured to me:
> 
> *WHY NOT USE CERAMIDES IN THE TOUCH-UP/ PERM PROCESS???!!!*
> 
> have any of you done this before? if so, please post details!



I do!  I either put a vial of Hydratherapie or Fortetherapie and Walnut oil into my relaxer and then I use Mizani PerpHecting cream mixed with Fortetherapie as a mid-step.

This is the BEST thing that I have ever done to my hair!  I almost have no breakage now.


----------



## grow (Apr 20, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Grow!...
> 
> I think many of us were already doing it without realizing this (i.e. Joico K-Pak/Aphogee 2 minute as a mid step) I relaxed this weekend and I put Sunflower Oil (along with my other proteins) in my relaxer and I followed up with Redken Deep Fuel as my midstep...Redken Deep Fuel will be my follow up from now.
> 
> Heavy proteins have no effect on my freshly relaxed hair as I have used Emergencee, various reconstructors for my mid-step conditioning. If anything it has enhanced my hair - I have also used moisturizing DCs as well...just whatever I am in the mood for...


 
*Hi Sqzbly1908!* 
i really appreciate your response because it took me so much courage just to put some sweet almond oil IN my perm and i've wanted to try putting protein directly in my perm, too!
i'm glad you've had success with it!

although i must say, with all that i've been reading about ceramides lately, i think even THOSE steps (oil in the perm and the midstep treatment) just might benifit our hair greatly, *if we incorporate ceramides in there as well,* because of what ceramides do to bond the protein.

not meaning to hijack your thread, *Reecie,* i'll pm you, Sqzbly about the proteins you used IN your perm and i'll rephrase my question, given the newest news: 

*Ladies: can ceramides (THANKS REECIE FOR CLEARING UP THE HYDROLIZED PROTEIN MISUNDERSTANDING...this stuff is confusing, tho) actually HELP the perm process, too?erplexed*

*Are there any of you who have used CERAMIDES in your perm and midperm ( protein ) treatment? *

it seems logical that if ceramides help bond protein, they should be in there with the midstep too, but i'd prefer to hear the voices of experience please. 

again, my appologies for the off the topic discussion (ok, i'm a newbie still).....i didn't intend to hijack the thread, lol, it's just that when i was thinking about hydrolized wheat protein as possibly being a ceramide, it led me to the perm/ceramides ideas.

since i will be perming soon, if there ARE any ideas that ceramides can help, i'd prefer to know that preferably before i perm.

hhj ladies!


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 20, 2010)

WEN has been really good but I will just use hair one after I run out b/c WEN is not in the budget right now.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 20, 2010)

As I was reading, I was getting concerned that ceramides were being confused with protein.  Glad that was cleared up and I'm IN!

*What products/oils will you use*?  I use unrefined wheat germ oil. 
[ I abbreviate it WhGO though because I also use WGO--Wild Growth Oil]
Thanks to IDareTsHair for putting me up on this.


*How often will you use it?* Daily or as needed
*What is your application method? * I seal ends as needed  with WhGO/JBCO/scented oil mix.
*Will you deep condition with ceramides? * I create an almost 50/50 mix of conditioner and oil when I DC.  My oils include WhGO, EVOO and JBCO.

I am on a low manipulation, back-to-basics regimen.  I'm recovering from a setback and I'm hoping ceramides with give my hair the strength it always lacked.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 20, 2010)

Deleted post.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 20, 2010)

Just did a hot oil steamer treatment with a WhGO/JBCO mix.  I sat for about ten minutes.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 20, 2010)

where can I find this garnier fructis instant melting masque..not that I'm gonna get it..b/c I have products to use up..I'm just curious..


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 20, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> where can I find this garnier fructis instant melting masque..not that I'm gonna get it..b/c I have products to use up..I'm just curious..


 




Big lots has it for $2.00


----------



## chelleypie810 (Apr 20, 2010)

^ I thought they would. I always see garnier products there. I'm off to big lots =)


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 20, 2010)

WGO smells!  lol

I think I need to cut it with another oil to mask the scent.  Plus maybe provide more ....more.  WGO alone as a seal didn't make me fall in love w/ my hair.


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

ok, last night i was about to start my overnight dc on dry hair, when i started really checking those ingredients of products, basically to be more aware (thanks to the increased knowledge from being on this board) of my choices, what i'm using, and how they should be affecting me.

*Reecie,* i think we can add Jane Carter's Nutrient Replenishing Conditioner to the "Products Containing Ceramides" list. !

it's got:
NUTRIENT REPLENISHING CONDITIONER: Deionized Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Glycerin, Cetearyl Alcohol, Ceteareth 20, Extracts of: Green Tea, Sage, Rosemary, Basil, Mullein, Licorice, Thyme, and Vanilla, *Certified Organic: Sunflower Oil,* Aloe Vera, Jojoba Oil, Lavender Oil, Lemon Oil, Wheat Protein, Wheat Amino Acids, Tocopherol, Lecithin, Panthenol, Caprylic Acid, Glycine, Phenoxyethanol, Potassium Sorbate, Citric Acid,

a part from all the good ingredients in it, the CERAMIDE is in bold. i wasn't "aware" of that fact until i started this challenge, so i will surely be using it more often now.

so i used my Jane Carter to dc overnight last night (mixed with a few other "staples").

hhj ladies!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 21, 2010)

I think I may add a tablespoon or so of Wheat Germ Oil to my shampoo.  Just for kicks.


----------



## crr0121 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey!! Wondering if I can join too. I've been using Sedal Ceramidas for months now but after reading this thread I ran 2 Big lots for the Skala. I was sure my Big Lots wouldn't have it BUT i saw them!! I stocked up on the ceramide and got 6 cond's, 2 of the deep cond's (cuz that's all that was left), and even the shea butter and fruit cocktail dc and leave in. I dc'd w/ the ceramide g3 dc today and my hair felt just as good as it did w/ Sedal so its def a keeper. AND it actually has ceramides higher in the list than Sedal. Great deal.but anyways...

What products/oils will you use? Skala ceramide g3 dc and cond, sedal ceramidas cond and leave in

How often will you use it? every other day
What is your application method? dc on dry hair w/ plastic wrap, rinse and apply leave in and air dry
Will you deep condition with ceramides? yes
Ceramides is the 7th ingredient in the dc, and 8th in the regular cond.


----------



## grow (Apr 21, 2010)

hi ladies, when i first started this challenge, i'd said i was gonna get back to using Chi Keratin Mist since everyone said it has ceramides and that's what this is all about, but after having used it today, i'm sad to report that my hair turned out dry and almost brittle.

i had dc'ed overnight with a mix of AO HSR, Neaclear Liquid Oxygen, Jane Carter, so i KNOW it couldn't be those.

they've always given silky soft hair.
before using the Chi Keratin Mist, i cowashed with Jhirmack, and it always leave my hair soft, too.

the only other thing i did differently was not do the oil rinse, so i think Chi Keratin Mist must've been the culprit.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> hi ladies, when i first started this challenge, i'd said i was gonna get back to using Chi Keratin Mist since everyone said it has ceramides and that's what this is all about, but after having used it today, i'm sad to report that my hair turned out dry and almost brittle.
> 
> i had dc'ed overnight with a mix of AO HSR, Neaclear Liquid Oxygen, Jane Carter, so i KNOW it couldn't be those.
> 
> ...


 





Sorry to hear that, my hair loves this stuff. However I took it off my challenge list.

In other news I baggyed my ends last night with Skala ceramide leave in. My hair was so soft and moist this morning.


----------



## NJoy (Apr 21, 2010)

grow said:


> HI LADIES! something *JUST* occured to me:
> 
> *WHY NOT USE CERAMIDES IN THE TOUCH-UP/ PERM PROCESS???!!!*
> 
> ...


 
I just noticed an ad for Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Relaxer System and it advertises that it has *Ceramide R. *It says, *"Ceramide R, a strengthening ingredient only available in the Anti-Breakage Therapy System, effectively penatrates hair and repairs weak spots."*

Anyone familiar with this? And is it in the relaxer or a step in the process. JUST noticed this and was gonna ask. Glad you mentioned it to remind me.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 21, 2010)

*Changing things up*

I want to see how my hair does with water rinsing and hemp seed oil alone.

  My mix in a 2 oz container:


   ¼ oz emu oil
   4 drops of cedarwood EO
   6 drops of lemongrass EO
   Filled the rest of bottle with hemp seed oil
       The emu oil is to thicken the mixture slightly (hemp seed oil is very runny). The hemp seed smells like turpentine splashed on grass and the EOs balance out the scent. I applied about a teaspoon after squeezing out most of the water and left it alone. Over 12 hours later, it is its usual softness and I have to grope for any traces of oil on my scalp—my stands ate it again! I had DH buried his nose in it and he said it smelt fine to him. 

  I am allergic to coconut oil and others raved about are OK, but this hemp seed oil may be a keeper. I will try this routine for about a week to see what happens.


----------



## Sondice (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi, This line was mentioned in I think the other ceramide thread, but I just wanted to put it here too, just in cause yall r still looking for products to use. Soft Sheen Carson has a new product line called Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy. It has a shampoo, conditioner, leave in spray, a styling creme, and two hairdresses. I bought the leave in spray a couple of days ago. After Ive used it for a while then I'll give a proper review. Heres some info from the site http://www.softsheen-carson.com/_us/_en/products/haircare/optimumcaretherapy.aspx









"Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy featuring Oleo Ceamide Technology with reparative ceramides, strengthening panthenol and protein. It’s proven to penetrate chemically-relaxed, natural or color-treated hair instantly rebuilding damaged internal structure for more than 100% Stronger hair after just 1 use!"


----------



## Stella B. (Apr 22, 2010)

Been checking on you ladies every day since the challenge started-I want to join too; now that my Matrix Biolage Cera-Repair has arrived!

I will be using wheat germ oil added to my DC's 2X's a week

Aubrey Organics GPB and White Camilla for shampooing and conditioning every other week

Matrix Biolage smoothing conditioner, Matrix ultra smoothing balm, and cera repair added to my conditioners. I'll rotate between these 3 every shampoo.

I think that's enough ceramides. I will start next week when I shampoo! Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ltown (Apr 22, 2010)

I seal my hair with wheat germ and oil mix.


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> Sorry to hear that, my hair loves this stuff. However I took it off my challenge list.
> 
> In other news I baggyed my ends last night with Skala ceramide leave in. My hair was so soft and moist this morning.


 
thanks for your compassion, *Flowinlocks!* maybe it's ok for your hair, but one of my fellow Mega Tek users pointed out that whenever using MT, we have to be very careful about other proteins, whether they have ceramides in them or not.

(i'm cowashing that Chi Keratin Mist off TODAY after having done yet another overnight moisturizing dc last night!) 

i'm glad the Skala worked out well for you!




NJoy said:


> I just noticed an ad for Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy Relaxer System and it advertises that it has *Ceramide R. *It says, *"Ceramide R, a strengthening ingredient only available in the Anti-Breakage Therapy System, effectively penatrates hair and repairs weak spots."*
> 
> Anyone familiar with this? And is it in the relaxer or a step in the process. JUST noticed this and was gonna ask. Glad you mentioned it to remind me.


 
thanks for the info *NJoy!* so there *IS* some truth to this idea if major companies like them are using it as a marketing tool!

before this thread, it had never occured to me that ceramides can enhance the perming process...

don't quote me, but i think it might be useful in all the steps of the perming process...btw, they advertise that they have the ceramides, but do they say "where" they've added them?





Sondice said:


> Hi, This line was mentioned in I think the other ceramide thread, but I just wanted to put it here too, just in cause yall r still looking for products to use. Soft Sheen Carson has a new product line called Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy. It has a shampoo, conditioner, leave in spray, a styling creme, and two hairdresses. I bought the leave in spray a couple of days ago. After Ive used it for a while then I'll give a proper review. Heres some info from the site http://www.softsheen-carson.com/_us/_en/products/haircare/optimumcaretherapy.aspx
> 
> "Optimum Care Anti-Breakage Therapy featuring Oleo Ceamide Technology with reparative ceramides, strengthening panthenol and protein. It’s proven to penetrate chemically-relaxed, natural or color-treated hair instantly rebuilding damaged internal structure for more than 100% Stronger hair after just 1 use!"


 
thanks for the info *Sondice!*
now i see that alot of major comapnies are marketing with this important ingredient! so there *MUST* be something to it!

though i don't use either of those brands to texlax, i WILL be putting the  ceramides in! be it the oils in the perm, be it in the midperm protein step, be it in the after perm deep conditioners, these important ceramides are gonna be a part of that process from now on out!

again, many thanks, *Reecie,* for starting this thread!


----------



## Reecie (Apr 22, 2010)

*Choices... Choices. 

So I absolutely LOVE the Wheat Germ Oil that I bought last week.  I can't believe I found something equal (if not better) than my beloved EVOO.  So I could NOT stop there. I found myself last evening at Wegmans (a health food grocery store like Wholefoods) staring at the Organic Oil section and deciding on choosing between Sunflower Oil and Walnut Oil.  

I ended up choosing Sunflower oil.  Last night I deep conditioned on dry hair overnight with AOHSR, 30% WGO % 70% Sunflower oil.  When I woke up this morning, my hair was unbelievably soft.  I'm rollersetting my hair right now under my Pibbs Qwik Dri and I keep putting my hands underneath the dryer to feel my hair that is wrapped around the rollers. It feels like silk right now.  I'll use this a few more times and then post a review for you lovely ladies.  I hope my rollerset results are BANGIN'.  *Fingers Crossed* *


----------



## grow (Apr 22, 2010)

great news, Reecie! i hope your rollerset comes out nicely!

also, i can't wait to hear your reviews because i'm trying to get better at rollersetting without the dryness it's caused, but your combo sounds kickin'!

got ma fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Apr 22, 2010)

Ok I'm in. The only ceramides I use is wheat germ oil I'll use it every day on my hair. I'll also use it as my prepoo once a week!!!!，


----------



## Charz (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm down. I am using the whole Redken Extreme Line.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 22, 2010)

I can't wait to get home from New Jersey with my newly acquired stash of Skala products (yup Imma have to pay the extra baggage fee )

Big Lots rocks here in NJ!  I don't what was going on with the Big Lots in my home town erplexed

Thanks, Americka!


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to join.

*What products/oils will you use?*  Aubrey Organics (GPB, White Camellia & Island Naturals), 100% Wheat Germ Oil (WGO) and Hemp Seed Oil.

*How often will you use it?* At least once a week, but maybe more if I seal with my oils or cowash during the week.

*What is your application method?* Once a week I deep condition my hair overnight (on dry hair) with AOGPB and Wheat Germ Oil. I will also seal my ends with either Wheat Germ oil or Hemp Seed oil in between wash days. I will also add either Wheat Germ oil or Hemp seed oil to my conditioner for cowashing.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Yes, because my hair is so much more softer when I do.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 22, 2010)

You got me running for the kitchen cabinet!  Its been a long time since I DC'd on dry hair.  



Reecie said:


> *Choices... Choices.
> 
> So I absolutely LOVE the Wheat Germ Oil that I bought last week.  I can't believe I found something equal (if not better) than my beloved EVOO.  So I could NOT stop there. I found myself last evening at Wegmans (a health food grocery store like Wholefoods) staring at the Organic Oil section and deciding on choosing between Sunflower Oil and Walnut Oil.
> 
> I ended up choosing Sunflower oil.  Last night I deep conditioned on dry hair overnight with AOHSR, 30% WGO % 70% Sunflower oil.  When I woke up this morning, my hair was unbelievably soft.  I'm rollersetting my hair right now under my Pibbs Qwik Dri and I keep putting my hands underneath the dryer to feel my hair that is wrapped around the rollers. It feels like silk right now.  I'll use this a few more times and then post a review for you lovely ladies.  I hope my rollerset results are BANGIN'.  *Fingers Crossed* *


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 22, 2010)

Ladies to avoid confusion with any newbies that might be reading I have decided to move the posts to a blog.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey ladies I was reading some labels last night and the creme of nature old formula green label has Wheat germ oil as the 8th ingredient
I also got some Shea butter oil(purchased from BSS) has Sunflower oil as the 4th ingredient. It really does not have a name it just says Shea butter oil and they are like $1.00


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 22, 2010)

Claudie's Hair Revitalizer products to add to the list:

Growth Elixir-Sunflower Oil 2nd ingredient
Ends Insurance - Hemp Oil 1st ingredient

And Nexxus:
Nexxus Botanic Oil Essential Oils- sunflower oil 3rd ingredient


----------



## NJoy (Apr 22, 2010)

grow said:


> thanks for the info *NJoy!* so there *IS* some truth to this idea if major companies like them are using it as a marketing tool!
> 
> before this thread, it had never occured to me that ceramides can enhance the perming process...
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's what I was asking. I'll have to see the actual box to see the breakdown of the ingredients in each component to tell. I'm still hoping someone here can save me the trip. erplexed

In any case, I planned to to add wgo to my relaxer. I suppose it can be added in the protein and conditioner steps also. 



Reecie said:


> *Choices... Choices. *
> 
> *So I absolutely LOVE the Wheat Germ Oil that I bought last week. I can't believe I found something equal (if not better) than my beloved EVOO. So I could NOT stop there. I found myself last evening at Wegmans (a health food grocery store like Wholefoods) staring at the Organic Oil section and deciding on choosing between Sunflower Oil and Walnut Oil. *
> 
> *I ended up choosing Sunflower oil. Last night I deep conditioned on dry hair overnight with AOHSR, 30% WGO % 70% Sunflower oil. When I woke up this morning, my hair was unbelievably soft. I'm rollersetting my hair right now under my Pibbs Qwik Dri and I keep putting my hands underneath the dryer to feel my hair that is wrapped around the rollers. It feels like silk right now. I'll use this a few more times and then post a review for you lovely ladies. I hope my rollerset results are BANGIN'. *Fingers Crossed* *


 
I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE WGO! Now ya got me thinking about trying sunflower oil too.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

i tried some sunflower oil for my oil rinse between my cowash steps yesterday.

i'm happy to report that it's very light (i'd been using evoo, but sunflower oil is lighter, i think) yet my hair still felt like it retained the benifits of the oil rinse.


hhj ladies!


----------



## cutenss (Apr 23, 2010)

Global Goddess by Shalmi Vadhera Coconut Alma Revitalizing Hair Treatment--Sunflower Seed Oil is 2nd ingredient






I am trying this a pre-poo now.


----------



## grow (Apr 23, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Grow!...
> 
> I relaxed this weekend and I put Sunflower Oil (along with my other proteins) in my relaxer and I followed up with Redken Deep Fuel as my midstep...Redken Deep Fuel will be my follow up from now on!
> 
> ...


 
Hi *Sqzbly*! i'm so thrilled to have actually found the Redken Deep Fuel right here in Italy, and if the post office is right, it should be here by Monday!

it was almost by coincidence because i was actually looking for a poo..

anyhoo, i cannot wait to try it the way you outlined above!

and guess what, *Reecie*? we've got another addition to the List Of Products! (it's totally different from the Redken Extreme Products already on the list.) 

not only does it have ceramides, but i found out it also redefines the strength of the hair shaft lasting up to eight shampoos!
http://www.redken.com/products/haircare/extreme/extreme-deep-fuel

hhj ladies!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 23, 2010)

cutenss said:


> Global Goddess by Shalmi Vadhera Coconut Alma Revitalizing Hair Treatment--Sunflower Seed Oil is 2nd ingredient
> 
> 
> I am trying this a pre-poo now.




I have three bottles of this!  Yay!


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 23, 2010)

Does Rice Bran oil have ceramides?


----------



## cutenss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ok, so I messing around in my graveyard of products (under my sink)  reading the ingredients of some products that are not part of my current regimen.  I found a couple of products:






of course you can get this anywhere for cheap--wheat germ oil is 10th, but you can some sunflower and extra WGO for a DC with heat or steam   I am going to try this on Monday






Now with this one sunflower seed oil is listed half way down a looong list of ingredients, but since it boosts on it in it description, I thought I mention it.  Now this is expensive.  Averaging about $20.00  *BUT* I got it for free, when I clicked on on of those advertisement banners that be on this site.  I have not tried it yet, but I plan too.  And it doesn't hurt to have a styling product with ceramides.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey ladies I found a few more products to add to the list.

*Proclaim Natural 7 Oil*

ARACHIS HYPOGAEA (PEANUT) OIL ,RICINUS COMMUNIS (CASTOR) SEED OIL ,CANOLA OIL ,OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL ,TOCOPHERYL ACETATE ,*TRITICUM VULGARE* *(WHEAT) GERM OIL* ,SESAMUM INDICUM (SESAME) SEED OIL ,PRUNUS AMYGDALUS DULCIS (SWEET ALMOND) O ,CYCLOMETHICONE ,FRAGRANCE ,BHT ,HYDROXYCITRONELLAL ,BENZYL BENZOATE ,BENZYL SALICYLATE ,CITRAL ,LIMONENE ,EUGENOL ,AMYL CINNAMAL ,BUTYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL ,HEXYL CINNAMAL 


*Proclaim Aloe Hot Oil*

WATER ,HYDROXYETHYLCELLULOSE ,POLYSORBATE 80 ,LACTAMIDE MEA ,POLYSORBATE 20 ,OLEALKONIUM CHLORIDE ,COCAMIDOPROPYL BETAINE ,ALOE BARBADENSIS LEAF JUICE ,KERATIN AMINO ACIDS ,PEG-12 DIMETHICONE ,CETYL ACETATE ,POLYQUATERNIUM-7 ,FRAGRANCE ,*TRITICUM VULGARE (WHEAT) GERM OIL* ,GLYCINE SOJA (SOYBEAN) OIL ,LAVANDULA ANGUSTIFOLIA (LAVENDER) FLOWER ,CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA (MATRICARIA) FLOWER ,ROSMARINUS OFFICINALIS (ROSEMARY) LEAF E ,SALVIA OFFICINALIS (SAGE) LEAF EXTRACT ,TILIA CORDATA FLOWER EXTRACT ,SYMPHYTUM OFFICINALE LEAF EXTRACT ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,ACETYLATED LANOLIN ALCOHOL ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,ACETYLATED LANOLIN ALCOHOL ,TETRASODIUM EDTA ,DMDM HYDANTOIN ,IODOPROPYNYL BUTYLCARBAMATE ,CITRIC ACID ,SODIUM CHLORIDE ,RED 4 ,YELLOW 5 ,LIMONENE ,LINALOOL ,GERANIOL ,BUTYLPHENYL METHYLPROPIONAL ,HYDROXYISOHEXYL 3-CYCLOHEXENE CARBONXALD ,HEXYL CINNAMAL 

*Proclaim Natural 7 Olive Oil*

OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL ,RICINUS COMMUNIS (CASTOR) SEED OIL ,CANOLA OIL ,SIMMONDSIA CHINENSIS (JOJOBA) SEED OIL ,*TRITICUM* *VULGARE (WHEAT) GERM OIL* ,TOCOPHERYL ACETATE ,SESAMUM INDICUM (SESAME) SEED OIL ,PRUNUS AMYGDALUS DULCIS (SWEET ALMOND) O ,CYCLOPENTASILOXANE ,FRAGRANCE ,BHT ,ALPHA-ISOMETHYL IONONE ,GREEN 6 ,BENZYL BENZOATE ,BENZYL SALICYLATE ,LIMONENE ,LINALOOL ,CITRONELLOL ,HEXYL CINNAMAL 



*GVP Color Protecting Conditioner *

Water/Aqua, Cetyl Alcohol, Glycerin, Dicetyldimonium Chloride, Dimethicone Stearyl Alcohol, Sorbitol, Behentrimonium Chloride, Glycol Stearate, Stearamidopropyl Dimethylamine, Phenoxyethanol, Ceteareth 20, Fragrance/Parfum, Propylene Glycol, Methylparaben, Trimethylsilylamodimethicone, Citric Acid, Polyqaternium-37, Disodium EDTA, Propylparaben, Hydrolyzed Soy Protein, Propylene Dicaprylate/Dicaprate, Stearic Acid, Polysorbate 20, Aminomethyl Propanol, PPG-1 Trideceth-6, Ethylhexyl Methoxycinnamate, Soybean Oil/Glycine Soja, Tocopherol, Panax Ginseng/Panax Ginseng Root Extract, Rosemary Leaf Oil/Rosmarinus Officinalis,* Sunflower Seed Oil*/Helianthus Annuus 


*Ion Moisturizing Treatment* 

WATER ,STEARALKONIUM CHLORIDE ,QUATERNIUM-18 ,ISOPROPYL ALCOHOL ,CETYL ALCOHOL ,STEARYL ALCOHOL ,GLYCERYL STEARATE ,PEG-100 STEARATE ,STEARAMINE OXIDE ,FRAGRANCE ,PERSEA GRATISSIMA (AVOCADO) OIL ,*TRITICUM VULGARE (WHEAT) GERM* *OIL ,*PEG-10 SOY STEROL ,PEG-5 SOY STEROL ,DMDM HYDANTOIN ,LECITHIN ,METHYLPARABEN ,IMIDAZOLIDINYL UREA ,ZEA MAYS (CORN) OIL ,SESAMUM INDICUM (SESAME) SEED OIL ,HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN ,WATER ,YELLOW 5 ,CITRIC ACID ,SIMMONDSIA CHINENSIS (JOJOBA) SEED OIL ,RED 40 ,MAGNESIUM SULFATE ,CHAMOMILLA RECUITTA (MATRICARIA) FLWR EX ,WATER ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,SYPHYTUM OFFICINALE EXTRACT ,WATER ,PROPYLENE GLYCOL ,PANTHENOL ,HYDROLYZED KERATIN ,WATER 


*Lustrasilk Cholesterol + Shea Butter & Mango*

water(aqua), stearamidopryl dimethylamine, stearyl alcohol, cetyl alcohol, shea butter, mango seed butter, cholesterol, soybean oil, safflower oil, *wheat germ oil,* aloe vera extrect, fragrance, vitamin e, methylparaben, propylparaben, phosphoric acid, sodium chloride, dmdm hydantation, disodium edta, yellow #5, yellow #6.

*Also don't forget the Satinque line from* Amway.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 23, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> Does Rice Bran oil have ceramides?


A site selling rice bran ceramides, but that is the only thing I found so far. Since the bran contains protein, I would not be surprised.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 23, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> Does Rice Bran oil have ceramides?


 





http://www.ricebranoilhealing.com/

http://www.nutriscienceusa.com/productinfo_28.htm


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

please don't tell me that rice bran has oils.....!

yikes, i've got enough oils as it is, lol!

anybody have any reviews of it?


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 24, 2010)

grow said:


> please don't tell me that rice bran has oils.....!
> 
> yikes, i've got enough oils as it is, lol!
> 
> anybody have any reviews of it?



Well, I have only been using it for the past two days, but I really like it. I did a hard protein treatment two days ago and my hair felt hard. I sprayed my hair with water, used my Qhemet's BRBC, and sealed with Rice Bran oil. My hair was so soft the following day. I will continue to use Rice Bran oil as a sealant because it is clear and doesn't stink like Wheat Germ oil. 

I also used about 80% Rice Bran oil and 20% Wheat Germ oil in a DC, and my hair was nice and soft. This is major for me since I am transitioning. Usually my relaxed hair feels nice and soft, and my new growth feels hard and dry. However, since using Rice Bran oil and Wheat Germ oil in my hair regimen that has changed. My new growth is now touchable soft.


----------



## Reecie (Apr 24, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I can't wait to get home from New Jersey with my newly acquired stash of Skala products (yup Imma have to pay the extra baggage fee )
> 
> Big Lots rocks here in NJ!  I don't what was going on with the Big Lots in my home town erplexed
> 
> Thanks, Americka!



*Exciting Taz!  I bet you've used at least one of the Skala Products by now...... how do you like it?*


----------



## Reecie (Apr 24, 2010)

grow said:


> *Reecie*? we've got another addition to the List Of Products! (it's totally different from the Redken Extreme Products already on the list.)
> 
> not only does it have ceramides, but i found out it also redefines the strength of the hair shaft lasting up to eight shampoos!
> http://www.redken.com/products/haircare/extreme/extreme-deep-fuel



*Grow, this product looks amazing girlie.  Have you tried it yet? Has anybody tried it yet?  The product description in your link sounds great!*


----------



## grow (Apr 24, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *Grow, this product looks amazing girlie. Have you tried it yet? Has anybody tried it yet? The product description in your link sounds great!*


 
girl, i only wish i had tried it! actually it's *Sqzbly1908 *who swears by it. 
she's the one who gave me the rave about it! (i can't take the credit, lol!)
then, when i looked it up and found out it had ceramides TOO, i ordered some..should be here by Monday, so hopefully i'll have a review for it soon. 
it's thanks to this thread, *Reecie*, that made THAT conditioner stand apart from the others, so i really appreciate the wealth of knowledge on here!  

hhj ladies!
p.s. how did your rollerset turn out?


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ahhhh, I am under the steamer now with a mix of Phyto Oil, Hemp oil and WGO!

But I believe that put too much on my hair as I have oil dripping on my face. Yuck


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 25, 2010)

I prepooed with gleau oil on Friday. I also added it to my tea rinses.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2010)

I wash, dc and use Redken anti snap leave in.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

Seriously considering replacing _Matrix Biolage Ceramides Vials/Tubes_ with Skala Ceramides G3 for my Ceramides Treatment.  

Since I use it as a Final Step before Drying, I will use the Skala G3 as a Final Rinse Out B4 PC.

I am going to 'test' this to see how it works.  I still have about 2-3 boxes of the Matrix Hydratherapie, but will consider replacement of it with the Skala.

I can get 30 Skala G3's for the price of one box of Matrix

Whatever I don't get from Skala, I am sure the Wheat Germ, Kukui Nut and Hempseed Oil(s) I am using will help compensate for any _possible_ deficiencies.  

Then again, Skala could turn out to be a 'better product?'


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^^ Definitely reading my mind!  $1 Skala vs $26 Biolage.

Where do you get your Kukui nut oil?  How does it smell?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> *^^^^ Definitely reading my mind! $1 Skala vs $26 Biolage.*
> 
> *Where do you get your Kukui nut oil? How does it smell?*


 

@1st bolded:  Girl, that would be major.  And the bottles are so Large in comparison to a one time shot.

@2nd bolded: 

The same place I purchased my Hemp Seed Oil.  It's a Great Site and they have Excellent Customer Service and Fast Shipping.  

This is the 1st time ordering the Kukui Nut, because I was waiting to use up some other oils before purchasing, so it hasn't arrived yet.


http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *Exciting Taz!  I bet you've used at least one of the Skala Products by now...... how do you like it?*



I haven't tried it yet.  I am thinking of co-washing with it this week as I have my hair in cornrows under a half wig.


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Has anyone co-washed with Skala products?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> *Has anyone co-washed with Skala products?*


 
I haven't tried them yet.  But I will.  

I think the Shea Butter one will make a Fabulous Co-Wash Conditioner.

It seems like the 'least' fav is the Fruit Cocktail?  If that is true, I will co-wash with that one.

Somebody (Americka) should start a thread on the most fav to the least fav since she's used them all.erplexed  Oh yeah, and Coffee.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Has anyone co-washed with Skala products?


 
I did last week with ceramides G3 and it left my hair soft!


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I haven't tried them yet.  But I will.
> 
> I think the Shea Butter one will make a Fabulous Co-Wash Conditioner.
> 
> ...



Yes, the SB makes an excellent co-wash conditioner. Don't sleep on the shampoo either. It is one of the few poos that I have ever used that is also moisturizing.

The Fruit Cocktail comes in a conditioner? I thought it was just a masque. 

I though about starting a thread, but I doubt if anyone would respond. I seriously thought about getting you to do it!  Errybody loves T!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

Ltown said:


> *I did last week with ceramides G3 and it left my hair soft!*


 
Hmmm.:scratchch  Maybe instead of a Final Rinse.  Maybe, I'll co-wash with the G3 instead.

Thanks Ltown.

_*shucks...i knew i should cleaned off that entire shelf*_


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 25, 2010)

I washed my hair with CON and dc my hair  for about 3hrs with ceramides g3 i really like it. Its consistency is watery but it has great slip and it smells good too, my hair is very soft. I am gonna use this for the next few wks to see if my hair likes it.


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Hmmm.:scratchch  Maybe instead of a Final Rinse.  Maybe, I'll co-wash with the G3 instead.
> 
> Thanks Ltown.
> 
> _*shucks...i knew i should cleaned off that entire shelf*_



Our motto is "No Skala Left Behind!" :killlurk:


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> Yes, the SB makes an excellent co-wash conditioner. Don't sleep on the shampoo either. It is one of the few poos that I have ever used that is also moisturizing.
> 
> *The Fruit Cocktail comes in a conditioner? I thought it was just a masque*.
> 
> I though about starting a thread, but I doubt if anyone would respond. I seriously thought about getting you to do it!  Errybody loves T!


 
No, I meant the Masque.erplexed  

I'd co-wash with it (to use it up) if I didn't like it.  Nah....you're more of an expert on this subject, as I haven't tried them yet.  You, Coffee & Ltown seem to have tried alot of them


----------



## ladysaraii (Apr 25, 2010)

I mixed my WGO with EVOO to seal my hair after I washed tonight.  WGO wasn't as smooth and moisturizing as I'd hoped, so I'm hoping the EVOO will help.

Plus I HATE the WGO smell.  Eck!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Ok y'all.  This is the softest my hair has EVER been.  I am about 6 weeks post with a little over 1" of new growth.

I pre-pooed (steam) with WGO/Phyto oil/Hemp oil.  Then I washed my hair with Hair One and scalp with Joico Clinicure.  I steamed in some Joico Reconstructor for 10 minutes.  Then I steamed in my Joico Intense Hydrator/Biolage Hydratherapie.

I sprayed my hair with Joico leave in reconstructor, applied the Redken Extreme Anti-snap and sealed with Mizani Nighttime H20.  I then cornrowed my hair.

Whew!  My hair is so soft! 

Why didn't anyone tell me about Hair One??!!

I will leave these cornrows in for two week and Co-Wash with my Skala Shea Butter every 3 days.

Ceramides are definitely the business!


----------



## yodie (Apr 25, 2010)

I think its time for me to pick up Hair One for cowashing and use my AO condishes to DC. 
@taz007, I have fallen in love all over again (actually, I just started using it after having it for more than a year) with my steamer. My hair feels great!


----------



## Minty (Apr 25, 2010)

Alrighty ladies....I found it.

Ceramides -  the straight ingredient here 


now, it is very potent in low concentrations of 0.5% of the total formulation - so don't go and and pour the whole bottle on your hair like a conditioner. 

I haven't purchased it yet, but I've been looking to share with you ladies - and to be a replacement for some more expensive products I'm using.

For this challenge I'm using:

**Thriven 2x a week - (Ceramide is third on the ingred. list) - after shampoo treatment mixed with wheat germ oil, overnight.
**Biolage Pro-Cera Hydra/Forta- 1x a week after shampoo DC
**Redken Anti-Snap - after every wash (1-2x a week)
**Redken Extreme Fuel - 1/2x a month. 
**Silicon Mix - DC on dry hair every 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Minty (Apr 25, 2010)

Matter of fact....what in the world was I thinking, let me buy a quart now cause I know how you girls are!


----------



## Americka (Apr 25, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Alrighty ladies....I found it.
> 
> Ceramides -  the straight ingredient here
> 
> ...



The price!! 

 1.0floz / 30ml ($17.80)
 2.0floz / 60ml  ($32.40)
 8.4floz / 250ml  ($108.00)
 33.6floz / 1L  ($324.00)
 1.3Gal / 5L  ($1,485.00)


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Matter of fact....what in the world was I thinking, let me buy a quart now cause I know how you girls are!



Girl, I got that in my shopping cart now.  You know how we do!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 25, 2010)

Americka said:


> The price!!
> 
> 1.0floz / 30ml ($17.80)
> 2.0floz / 60ml  ($32.40)
> ...



I am just seeing this and took it OUT of my cart with a quickness!

ETA:  But I want it!  Added the site to my "favorites" until I can find a reasonable justification ...


----------



## Minty (Apr 25, 2010)

But considering how much I'm spending on a few other items, it comes out cheaper overall. PLUS it is proven successful in SMALL (0.5 - 1.0% of the total formula) quantities. *kanyeshrug*


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Has anyone co-washed with Skala products?


 


I have with the Jaborandi twice. It's def. my fav. so far.


----------



## aprils13 (Apr 25, 2010)

I found sunflower oil at the $.99 store today   I'm glad I didnt buy it at Whole foods.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm curious though...in the description it doesn't say anything about using it for hair.  I don't know enough about ceramides to know if there is a different kind for hair than for skin.  Is there?  Would this stuff be just as beneficial to the hair?



HijabiFlygirl said:


> Alrighty ladies....I found it.
> 
> Ceramides -  the straight ingredient here
> 
> ...


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

Shay72 said:


> I prepooed with gleau oil on Friday. I also added it to my tea rinses.


 
never heard of that oil?

please share some details....

thanks!


----------



## grow (Apr 26, 2010)

did an overnight dc with the ceramides in AO HSR (mixed with a shea butter hair mask).


----------



## Shay72 (Apr 26, 2010)

grow said:


> never heard of that oil?
> 
> please share some details....
> 
> thanks!


 
www.gleauhaircare.com

She also sells it on Amazon.


----------



## lolascurls (Apr 26, 2010)

So tempted to pick up some sunflower oil from the 99p store now!


----------



## Minty (Apr 26, 2010)

There is no ceramide for hair and a different ceramide for skin. It performs the same function on a cellular level for both as skin and hair.

The purpose of ceramides overall is to protect the outer layer (whether it be the epidermis, or the cuticle layer) and seal in moisture. 

The only difference between the two is how it is incorporated in overall formula.


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 27, 2010)

Prepooing with Wheat Germ oil.  About to get in ten minutes under the steamer and then let it sit while I write a paper for class.



HijabiFlygirl said:


> There is no ceramide for hair and a different ceramide for skin. It performs the same function on a cellular level for both as skin and hair.
> 
> The purpose of ceramides overall is to protect the outer layer (whether it be the epidermis, or the cuticle layer) and seal in moisture.
> 
> The only difference between the two is how it is incorporated in overall formula.



This is good to know, thank you!.  So I guess I'm good to add a bit of wheat germ oil to my face cream as well.


----------



## Minty (Apr 27, 2010)

^^^I just can't take the smell. How do you do it?


----------



## taz007 (Apr 27, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> ^^^I just can't take the smell. How do you do it?


Awaiting an answer for this one!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 27, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> ^^^I just can't take the smell. How do you do it?



I keep mine in the fridge.  I'm not sure why that makes a difference, but it now smells less strong than it did when I first got it.  I don't even smell it when I am under the steamer.  I have a thin layer of it on my face right now and I can smell a thing.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 27, 2010)

After three-day diet of oil and water, the strands got a favorite treat--VO5 with rosemary EO and honey. My hair was so soft, I skipped a wash day. The need for a follow-up moisturizer or oil, eliminated! Between this and my "juice" mix on the third day, I may be able to cut my near-daily hair watering down to twice weekly.


----------



## JuiceMobsta (Apr 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> *INGREDIENTS*
> Rosewater, dicetyldimonium chloride, cocodimonium hydroxypropyl silk amino acids, acetamide MEA (and) lactamide MEA,* hydrolyzed wheat protein*, lauryl pyrrolidone, panthenol, propylene glycol, diazolidinyl urea, methylparaben, propylparaben, methylchloroisothiazolinone (and) methylisothiazolinone, nettle, chamomile extract, algae, aloe vera, lavender extract, rosemary extract, parfum, FD&C yellow 5, D&C red 33, zinc oxide, titanium dioxide, mica, boron nitride powder



Well in that case, Care Free Curl Instant Moisturizer is a ceramide...

Water/ Aqua, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance/ Parfum, *Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein*, Dimethicone, Silica (D2459/2).


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 27, 2010)

Chelz said:


> Well in that case, Care Free Curl Instant Moisturizer is a ceramide...
> 
> Water/ Aqua, Propylene Glycol, Glycerin, Cetyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Chloride, Methylparaben, Propylparaben, Fragrance/ Parfum, *Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein*, Dimethicone, Silica (D2459/2).



The OP said hydrolyzed wheat protein is *not* a ceramide. Therefore, neither products contains ceramides. *Ceramides are lipids not proteins*.


----------



## Minty (Apr 27, 2010)

mine was in the fridge too. SMH. its a no go. My days of smelly products are over. Its still in my fridge. Even in small quantities when I ask..."can y'all smell this".......


----------



## Reecie (Apr 27, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> The OP said hydrolyzed wheat protein is *not* a ceramide. Therefore, neither products contains ceramides. *Ceramides are lipids not proteins*.



*Good Catch 2InspireU. 

Hey Chelz, 
I know looking at some of the prior posts can be confusing, however...*

 *HYDROLYZED WHEAT PROTEIN IS NOT A CERAMIDE!!* ​


----------



## 2inspireU (Apr 27, 2010)

DCed with Skala Ceramide G3 masque with steam, and the result was unbelievably soft hair. I used Qhemet's BRBC as a moisturizer and sealed with Rice Bran oil. I'm definitely noticing a change in my hair texture(softer now with ceramide use), increase in sheen, and detangling my hair(easier to do now).


----------



## Reecie (Apr 28, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Those of you that are using WGO as a leave in, how do you mask the smell?



*I finally discovered a way!  For me, EVOO and WGO mixed together are a match made in heaven. EVOO helps penetrate the hair shaft and mask the smell of the WGO. I used a 50/50 mixture in an applicator bottle and apply 2-3 drops in the morning/nightly. 

Works like a charm. *


----------



## Reecie (Apr 28, 2010)

BTW... Redken Deep Fuel is absolutely amazing and will be a staple in my reggie forever! Thanks *Taz, sqzbly1908, IDareT'sHair* for introducing me to this wonderful product.

Click to Read My Review: *HERE*


----------



## taz007 (Apr 28, 2010)

I LOVE Redken Deep Fuel!  I am going to try it as a midstep in 3 weeks.

Definitely a keeper!


----------



## grow (Apr 29, 2010)

i hear ya!

i hope to try the Redken Extreme Treatment Deep Fuel, too!
(i ordered it last week but they're out...it's so good...so still waiting)


last night after my cowash, i did an oil rinse with 50% EVOO and 50% Sunflower Oil.

love, love, love the effects!

easily detangled hair with a sheen that made me gleam!


----------



## taz007 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am going to cowash in cornrows with Skala Ceramides C3 tonight!

I will report back with results.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Apr 29, 2010)

*What products/oils will you use? *Aubrey Organics (Honeysuckle Rose), My shea butter mixture has KuKi Oil in it,silicone leave in, Skala Ceramides G3 (on its way to me) and Sunflower oil.

*How often will you use it?* Everyday (I use my shea butter mixture everyday while in braids) I will cowash with Skala Cermaids G3 everyday wihile in braids.

*What is your application method?* I will cowash everyday with Ceramides G3 everyday and seal with my Shea Butter mixture.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Yes I will add some sunflower oil to my dc.


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 29, 2010)

Checking in, I have been applying small amounts of WGO, Hemp oil, and Skala ceramide leave in and baggying at night. I also have been cowashing with the Skala conditioners. I must say my hair not only feels soft and strong, but pliable. My hair is thanking me for this. I think ceramides was the missing link to my reggie.


----------



## KinkyGenius (Apr 29, 2010)

I've been sealing with Kukui Oil and myyyyyy gawd is my hair SOOOO much softer! I also switched to the Bee Mine Luscious Balanced Cream Moisturizer, which I have no doubt is playing a role in my newfound moisturized hair. But the Kukui Oil is DEFINITELY a keeper for me.


----------



## lolascurls (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, You knew I would do it.....I bought some sunflower oil at the supermarket on Tuesday!  
So I got 1 litre (only costs £1.04) so I'm good to go! 
Then I did an oil rinse that same evening! My hair was soft! From my new growth to the texlaxed/relaxed ends! 
Now I have to remember to seal with it at night and truly judge whether it makes a difference after a week or two. 
To think, my mum used sunflower oil for our cooking for YEARS and we never thought to try it on our hair!


----------



## Shaley (Apr 29, 2010)

Is Sunflower "*Seed*" Oil a Ceramide or the same thing as regular sunflower oil?

I have Keracare Essential Oils and it has Sunflower Seed Oil as the 1st ingredient.


----------



## Ltown (Apr 29, 2010)

Cowash with Skala aloe vera, and use redken anti snap leave in.


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 29, 2010)

Shaley said:


> Is Sunflower "*Seed*" Oil a Ceramide or the same thing as regular sunflower oil?
> 
> I have Keracare Essential Oils and it has Sunflower Seed Oil as the 1st ingredient.


Yup, yup! Are you using it to seal your ends?


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 29, 2010)

Today i tried to cowash with skala ceramides but i did not get that really soft feel. I then poo'd with CON and then dc with skala and my hair was silky soft. I sealed with shea butter oil and organix coconut milk serum


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Apr 29, 2010)

I wanted to get some keracare essential oil when jcp had their buy 1 get 1 for 88 cent sale last wk but they were out


----------



## Bnster (Apr 29, 2010)

Please include me in this challenge. I don't know yet what I will use. I will update later.
Thanks!


----------



## LaidBak (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm back in the states for a week.  I'm on a mission to fine me some Skala.


----------



## cutenss (Apr 30, 2010)

On dry hair, DC with steamer for 40 minutes with Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango with added Nourishing Coconut Milk Self-Heating Coconut Oil.  I just dumped the bottle into the tub of Lustrasilk, and shaked well to combined.  Rinsed.  Then used Skala G3 Ceramides conditioner, while I showered.  Rinsed.  Used Nexxus Headress Weigthless Leave In Conditioner.  Finally added ORS Olive Moisterizing Lotion.  Placed in a banded ponytail.  My hair feels moist and strong.

Ceramide products are in pink


----------



## grow (Apr 30, 2010)

guess what ladies?!

i've started drinking ceramides! 

no, seriously, i had been putting sunflower oil in my fresh fruit and veggie juiced shakes, last year, and really loved that my skin did not dry out so fast while i was taking it. 

i could actually wash my hands and "forget" to put on hand lotion without having to worry about crocodile hands. and this was in the WINTER.

but got tired of all the washing, slicing, dicing and juicing, so i'm just "juicing" once a week or so, but everyday this week, i've put some sunflower oil in my store bought juices.

if taking it internally did that much for my hands, i can only imagine what good things it can also do for my hair.


----------



## Reecie (Apr 30, 2010)

*OMG Ladies.  Technique can sometimes be EVERYTHING when it comes to the outcome of you hair. I mixed EVOO/WGO together and prepooed.... I feel like I've died and gone to hair heaven 

Here is my complete revamped regimen and review of the Wheat Germ Oil Prepoo. You ladies are missing out if you don't try this technique! My hair is in the best condition it has ever been!*

http://lusciouslylengthy.blogspot.com/2010/04/wheat-germ-oil-product-review.html


----------



## flowinlocks (Apr 30, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *OMG Ladies. Technique can sometimes be EVERYTHING when it comes to the outcome of you hair. I mixed EVOO/WGO together and prepooed.... I feel like I've died and gone to hair heaven *
> 
> *Here is my complete revamped regimen and review of the Wheat Germ Oil Prepoo. You ladies are missing out if you don't try this technique! My hair is in the best condition it has ever been!*
> 
> http://lusciouslylengthy.blogspot.com/2010/04/wheat-germ-oil-product-review.html


 







Your hair turned out really pretty, I agree I love it as a prepoo. I combined it with Hemp oil last night and cowashed it out this morning with Skala Aloe cond. I'm following your blog now.


----------



## taz007 (May 1, 2010)

OMG!! I just tried the CeraRepair Volumetherapie and I just blow dried my hair!  I had to take a break midway through 'cause my arm was hurting!

Here are the results (my ends are still a little wet):






I am going to flat iron in the morning and post more pics.


----------



## taz007 (May 1, 2010)

Reecie said:


>



Your hair is so pretty!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> OMG!! I just tried the CeraRepair Volumetherapie and I just blow dried my hair! I had to take a break midway through 'cause my arm was hurting!
> 
> Here are the results (my ends are still a little wet):
> 
> ...


 





 Your hair is growing like crazy Taz. Can't wait to see the flat ironed pics.


----------



## Americka (May 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> OMG!! I just tried the CeraRepair Volumetherapie and I just blow dried my hair!  I had to take a break midway through 'cause my arm was hurting!
> 
> Here are the results (my ends are still a little wet):
> 
> ...



No words...:2cool:


----------



## taz007 (May 1, 2010)

So, I got up this morning and flat ironed my hair.  I am so not used to my hair being this thinned out as I usually roller set.  But, here are the results:


----------



## Reecie (May 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> So, I got up this morning and flat ironed my hair.  I am so not used to my hair being this thinned out as I usually roller set.  But, here are the results:



Beautiful Taz!  So how does it feel (moisturized/soft/average)?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

Reecie & Taz:  You Ladies Posted Some Drool-Worthy Pictures!!!!!!:lovedrool:

Love It!!!!

Ceramides are definitely the Business.  I think the next big move is going to be BAMBOO (as we begin to see more & more hair products containing BAMBOO for both Strength and Resillicency.

I am just thankful that as Women of Color we are at the fore-front of these scientific trends and we are taking care of our overall Hair Health!

Thank you both for Sharing!!!!!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> So, I got up this morning and flat ironed my hair. I am so not used to my hair being this thinned out as I usually roller set. But, here are the results:


 




It came out beautiful Taz!


----------



## taz007 (May 1, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Beautiful Taz!  So how does it feel (moisturized/soft/average)?



Thank you, Reecie!

My hair actually feels rather rough.  I am about 6 weeks post relaxer so I really need to focus on moisture.  So, for the next three weeks (until my touch up) I will be cowashing with Skala products and half wigging it.


----------



## grow (May 1, 2010)

i put sunflower oil, hemp seed oil, and kukui oil in my dc for my overnight moisture treatment!  (applied on dry hair, as always )


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

Kukui Nut Oil Arrived earlier this week.  Just applied a bit.  

Will see how it compares to it's Ceramides Cousins:  Wheat Germ & Hemp Seed.

Can't really say it  smells any _better_ than it's cousins tho'


----------



## taz007 (May 1, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kukui Nut Oil Arrived earlier this week.  Just applied a bit.
> 
> Will see how it compares to it's Ceramides Cousins:  Wheat Germ & Hemp Seed.
> 
> Can't really say it  smells any _better_ than it's cousins tho'



Darn it!  I was hoping that this oil had a nice scent


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> *Darn it! I was hoping that this oil had a nice scent*


----------



## Minty (May 1, 2010)

wow - so ceramides are stinky - that's it. I just have a feeling that sunflower seed oil has a lesser concentration of ceramide than the other (Hemp,WGO, Kukui) ....*sigh*

does anyone know where I can purchase fragrance to add to these oils? I shy away from using the synthetic oils you can get in the little african shops - I'm not sure if they would irritate my scalp.

What say you ladies?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 1, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> wow - so ceramides are stinky - that's it. I just have a feeling that sunflower seed oil has a lesser concentration of ceramide than the other (Hemp,WGO, *Kukui*) ....*sigh*
> 
> does anyone know where I can purchase fragrance to add to these oils? I shy away from using the synthetic oils you can get in the little african shops - I'm not sure if they would irritate my scalp.
> 
> What say you ladies?


 
Mountain Rose Herbs sell EO's.  I have found that after it is applied, I don't smell it at all.

btw: Kukui Nut Oil is super lightweight and very transparent.


----------



## Stacy TheLady (May 1, 2010)

Please add me to the challenge!

*What products/oils will you use?* Lustrasilk Shea Butter & mango/ Nexxus Humectress

*How often will you use it?* At least twice per week.

*What is your application method?* Once a week I deep condition on my hair (protective style:cornrows) on dry hair with LustraSilk and DC on dry hair with Humectress when loose braids/cornrows every 2 weeks.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Sure will... trying to locate one of the oils to seal with as well


----------



## Stella B. (May 1, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *OMG Ladies.  Technique can sometimes be EVERYTHING when it comes to the outcome of you hair. I mixed EVOO/WGO together and prepooed.... I feel like I've died and gone to hair heaven
> 
> Here is my complete revamped regimen and review of the Wheat Germ Oil Prepoo. You ladies are missing out if you don't try this technique! My hair is in the best condition it has ever been!*
> 
> http://lusciouslylengthy.blogspot.com/2010/04/wheat-germ-oil-product-review.html


Reecie, thanks so much for posting about the wheat germ oil. I totally agree with you, about how wonderful it is for the hair. I had been mixing Spectrum Wheat Germ Oil in my egg coctail drinks for the past year; and about six months ago I started adding it to my DC's. My hair felt wonderful, and I was noticing some good growth. That Spectrum Wheat germ was like liquid gold. Very smooth, vegan, and did not taste bad at all. Since Spectrum has been discontinued, I have replaced it with the Viobin. It's not as easy to swallow, so I will basically be using it up in my DC's from here on out. I hope my hair turns out as soft as yours! I checked out your reggie, and love the pre-poo idea with WGO and EVO. I'll be trying that Sunday, instead of mixing in with my DC. Thanks, girlie; and love the blog-I bookmarked it!


----------



## ladysaraii (May 1, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *OMG Ladies. Technique can sometimes be EVERYTHING when it comes to the outcome of you hair. I mixed EVOO/WGO together and prepooed.... I feel like I've died and gone to hair heaven *
> 
> *Here is my complete revamped regimen and review of the Wheat Germ Oil Prepoo. You ladies are missing out if you don't try this technique! My hair is in the best condition it has ever been!*
> 
> ...


 
I hadn't been following this thread, but I did this just today.

So far I like the way my hair feels.  I think that the WGO is much better as a prepoo than a sealant - at least on my hair.


----------



## Stella B. (May 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> OMG!! I just tried the CeraRepair Volumetherapie and I just blow dried my hair!  I had to take a break midway through 'cause my arm was hurting!
> 
> Here are the results (my ends are still a little wet):
> 
> ...



Now Taz, what are you gonna do with all that hair?????  My God, its so thick, long, and growing like crazy!!! If this is proof of what ceramides can do for the hair, then I'm going to be a ceramide hound for the next year. Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Reecie (May 1, 2010)

Stella B. said:


> Reecie, thanks so much for posting about the wheat germ oil. I totally agree with you, about how wonderful it is for the hair. I had been mixing Spectrum Wheat Germ Oil in my egg coctail drinks for the past year; and about six months ago I started adding it to my DC's. My hair felt wonderful, and I was noticing some good growth. That Spectrum Wheat germ was like liquid gold. Very smooth, vegan, and did not taste bad at all. Since Spectrum has been discontinued, I have replaced it with the Viobin. It's not as easy to swallow, so I will basically be using it up in my DC's from here on out. I hope my hair turns out as soft as yours! I checked out your reggie, and love the pre-poo idea with WGO and EVO. *I'll be trying that Sunday*, instead of mixing in with my DC. Thanks, girlie; and love the blog-I bookmarked it!



*Exciting Stella. I can't wait to know how it works for you. Please keep us posted. *


----------



## LaidBak (May 2, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> wow - *so ceramides are stinky - that's it*. I just have a feeling that sunflower seed oil has a lesser concentration of ceramide than the other (Hemp,WGO, Kukui) ....*sigh*



You can get refined WGO.  No scent.  camdengrey.com sells it for about a dollar an ounce.


----------



## Minty (May 2, 2010)

do you think "refined" in this case means less ceramide concentration?

I wish there were some way to discover this.

I'm ordering some Amber oil, my favorite besides Sandalwood from herehttp://www.edenbotanicals.com/essential-oils-agarwood-amyris-angelica-balsam-peru-basil-bergamot.html#amber

 (More about our Fossilized Amber Oil - it is a dark viscous oil which dissolves in both alcohol & fixed oils & has a strikingly pleasant aroma & extraordinary tenacity. The aroma is pleasantly smokey, resinous, leathery, woody-dry with hints of pine & balsamic overtones; somewhat sweet & reminiscent of red-wine, with smooth amber undertones. The aroma will last approximately 3 months on a perfumer's test strip and dries out beautifully. An excellent fixative and base note!


----------



## 2inspireU (May 2, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> You can get refined WGO.  No scent.  camdengrey.com sells it for about a dollar an ounce.




If it is  refined than it has lost a lot, if not all, of it nutritional benefits. Only unrefined oils contain all their nutritional benefits. Ceramides stink because they are lipids, and lipids are fats. Fat stinks to high heaven.


----------



## LaidBak (May 2, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> do you think "refined" in this case means less ceramide concentration?
> 
> I wish there were some way to discover this.



*There is.  Google.*



2inspireU said:


> If it is  refined than it has lost a lot, if not all, of it nutritional benefits.



*Not so much*.


Tong Wang2, 1 

  and Lawrence A. Johnson2, 1​ (1)                 Center for Crops  Utilization Research, Iowa State University, 50011 Ames, Iowa​ (2)                 Department of Fodo Science  and Human Nutrition, Iowa State University, 2312 Food Sciences Building,  50011 Ames, IA                              *Received: *26 June 2000  *Accepted:  *25 September 2000         
Abstract  Wheat germ oil was refined  using conventional degumming, neutralization, bleaching, and continuous  tray deodorization, and          the effects of processing conditions on oil quality were  determined. The crude wheat germ oil contained 1,428 ppm phosphorus,          15.7% free fatty acid (FFA), and 2,682 ppm total tocopherol,  and had a peroxide value (PV) of 20 meq/kg. Degumming did not          appreciably reduce the phosphorus content, whereas  neutralization was effective in removing phospholipid. Total tocopherol          content did not significantly change during degumming,  neutralization, and bleaching. A factorial experimental design of three          deodorization tempeatures and three residence times (oil flow  rates) was used to determine quality changes during deodorization.          High temperatures and long residence times in deodorization  produced oils with less FFA, PV, and red color. Deodorization          at temperatures up to 250°C for up to 9 min did not  significantly reduce tocopherol content, but, at 290°C for 30-min  residence          time, the tocopherol content was significantly reduced.  Good-quality wheat germ oil was produced after modifying standard          oil refining procedures.​*This references the use of chemicals and heat in the refining process.  And even with that the oil produced kept it's 'good stuff'.  The stuff from Camden Grey claims to be expeller pressed without solvents.  Doesn't specifically say how its refined.*

_Wheat Germ Oil (refined) is expeller pressed without the use of chemical  solvents. This oil is light yellow in color and does not have the  characteristic strong odor of unrefined wheat germ oil.  Wheat Germ is  rich in octacosanol a potent source of energy prized by athletes; it is  also rich in naturally occurring antioxidants including vitamin E and  beta carotene, and also contains naturally-occurring phosphatides and  phytosterols which assist in the digestion of fats. It has excellent  skin care properties due to its low odor and good spread-ability. May be  used in cosmetics, toiletries, soaps, OTC pharmaceuticals, sun care and  nutraceuticals to enhance cellular health.  Suggested Use Levels:  Lotions & Creams: 5-15% , Balms: 5-10%, Bar Soaps: 5-10%, Hair  Conditioners: 5-8%.  SAP value:  180-200.  INCI = Triticum Vulgare  {wheat} Germ Oil._​*I'm not advocating this oil one way or the other.   I've not yet used it because I still have the unrefined oil I bought.   But instead of guessing I think we should have good info to base our decisions off of.   Why put up with the stink if the other stuff is just as good?*


----------



## Bnster (May 2, 2010)

Ooooh, I now know what ceramides I am adding to my regimen the *Wheat Germ Oil*. I bought a bottle yesterday and put some on my hair today and it is the boom. It makes my hair light and looks healthy. To OP and the other ladies out there thank you for opening my eye to ceramides!


----------



## Sharpened (May 3, 2010)

Bought some rice bran and avocado oils for   hai-cooking,  yeah, cooking…

Doing an overnight treatment with my hemp seed oil mix on three-days dirty hair.


----------



## Ltown (May 3, 2010)

Applied ceramides oil mix (wheat germ, hemp, kukui) to freshly wash hair.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 3, 2010)

I bought the skala ceramide condish and leave in. All I need is the mask and I'll be set!


----------



## taz007 (May 3, 2010)

I co-washed my hair, last night, with the Skala Ceramide3 conditioner (very nice slip!).  Then I mixed WGO and Skala Shea Butter Masque and applied it to my hair for an overnight DC.

Why, oh why did I do that!  Uggh!  The smell of the WGO kept me up ALL night!


Neva' again.  I will only use WGO as a pre-poo!


----------



## taz007 (May 3, 2010)

Stella B. said:


> Now Taz, what are you gonna do with all that hair?????  My God, its so thick, long, and growing like crazy!!! If this is proof of what ceramides can do for the hair, then I'm going to be a ceramide hound for the next year. Your hair is beautiful!


Thank you Stella B. 

Ceramides are the BEST thing that I have done for my hair for sure!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 3, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I co-washed my hair, last night, with the Skala Ceramide3 conditioner (very nice slip!). Then I mixed WGO and Skala Shea Butter Masque and applied it to my hair for an overnight DC.
> 
> Why, oh why did I do that! Uggh! The smell of the WGO kept me up ALL night!
> 
> ...


 


I've prepooed with it over night along with the Hemp oil, so I now what you mean. I find that if I baggy and use scarf it helps maks the smell a bit more.

How did your hair turn out from this combo?


----------



## taz007 (May 3, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> I've prepooed with it over night along with the Hemp oil, so I now what you mean. I find that if I baggy and use scarf it helps maks the smell a bit more.
> 
> How did your hair turn out from this combo?


Not so good.  The BEST combo, for me so far, is to pre-poo with WGO, wash with Hair One and DC with Joico Intense Hydrator/Hydratherapie.

I will give the Skala one more try.

ETA: You know, I covered my hair with a plastic cap and a cap.  I got up in the middle of the night and put another wave cap and a scarf on and I could still smell it.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 4, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Not so good. The BEST combo, for me so far, is to pre-poo with WGO, wash with Hair One and DC with Joico Intense Hydrator/Hydratherapie.
> 
> *I will give the Skala one more try.*
> 
> ...


 

Sorry it didn't work out, but err uhm, you can pass some Skala my way if you don't end up liking it.




Wow that's pretty bad.


----------



## Minty (May 4, 2010)

Sunday night I did the pre-poo as suggested plus. Olive oil, wheat germ, mahabringraj, and apricot kernel oil. 

Shampoo w/Aquage Silkening ....and went to bed. 

Yesterday to my surprise I found a pack of Hayashi 911 Restructuring pack. I just did a hot water wash and DC with Hayashi.

Sealed with a little Gleam oil, a blow out and it was time for bed again.

beautiful results, but I don't think I was very thorough washing out all the oil, my hair is not as light as I'm used to, but you can't beat the softness. 

too bad it doesn't help with shedding, time to start incorporating AE Garlic.


----------



## taz007 (May 4, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> [/B]
> 
> Sorry it didn't work out, but err uhm, you can pass some Skala my way if you don't end up liking it.
> 
> Wow that's pretty bad.



Yes, the Skala is all yours if our relationship does not work out. 

I can't wait to relax my hair in two weeks and try the Redken Deep Fuel as a mid-step.  I have a feeling that it is going to be very nice!!


----------



## Ltown (May 4, 2010)

Co wash with skala G3 and use G3 leave in. Very moist and soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

taz007 said:


> *I can't wait to relax my hair in two weeks and try the Redken Deep Fuel as a mid-step. I have a feeling that it is going to be very nice!!*


 
Good Move!  You'll love it!


----------



## flowinlocks (May 4, 2010)

Checking in, Today I mixed Skala Shea Butter masque With the G3 along with Brahmi and Bhringraj to make a conditioning mud pack. I had already prepooed last night with WGO and Hemp oil lightly on the ends. This morning I added Shikakai, Brahmi and Amla oils and let them sit for about 4 hours before using the paste.  

Overall my hair turned out soft, but not as soft as when I use AM as my mixing conditioner. So far I'm not sold on the Shea Butter. I will air dry and use the G3 leave in.


----------



## Reecie (May 4, 2010)

*I  am prepooing with WGO/EVOO.*


----------



## cutenss (May 4, 2010)

I washed last night with my WEN.  Then DC with a mixture of Aphogee 2 minute, WEN remoist and ORS Pak. Rinsed. Then I followed up with SKALA G3 Ceramides conditioner then rinsed.  I used my Nexxus Headress Leave in on hair, castor oil pomade on scalp.


Ceramides in pink


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 4, 2010)

^^^Cutenss..maybe you can help with this but why do you wash out your dc and then just condition. is it to help detangle?


----------



## Sharpened (May 4, 2010)

Sistaslick has a good article about ceramides

The creator of Gleau has a great blog entry

Still in shock over the softness and smoothness factor hemp seed oil is giving me. Don't help with the frizz, though. Anyone getting build-up yet?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> *Still in shock over the softness and smoothness factor hemp seed oil is giving me.* Don't help with the frizz, though. Anyone getting build-up yet?


 
I Agree 110% w/Bolded

Even though I've just started using the Kukui Nut, I think I 'prefer' the Hemp Seed Oil between the 2.  The Kukui Nut is _a little too 'light' _for me.  Although, when it hits 90 degress, I'll prolly Luv it!

So My Choices:

Wheat Germ
Hempseed
Kukui Nut

I have not tried the Walnut Oil (which also contains the Ceramides), but I think I'll stick to Wheat Germ & Hemp Seed and rely on my Conditioners to fulfill the rest of my Ceramides needs.


----------



## Reecie (May 4, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I Agree 110% w/Bolded
> 
> Even though I've just started using the Kukui Nut, I think I 'prefer' the Hemp Seed Oil between the 2.  The Kukui Nut is _a little too 'light' _for me.  Although, when it hits 90 degress, I'll prolly Luv it!
> 
> ...



*That sounds like an awesome plan, T!  I'm selfish with my Wheat Germ Oil. It's so perfect in my eyes, I don't want to try anything else. It's perfection!
*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *That sounds like an awesome plan, T! I'm selfish with my Wheat Germ Oil. It's so perfect in my eyes, I don't want to try anything else. It's perfection!*


 
Yeah....I watched all that Shakin' You were doin' in that Vid!

I bet Wheat Germ Sales Skyrocketed!


----------



## LaidBak (May 4, 2010)

Conditioning with Salerm Deep Impact.  Sixth ingredient-Ceramide-3


----------



## cutenss (May 5, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^^Cutenss..maybe you can help with this but why do you wash out your dc and then just condition. is it to help detangle?


 
Hey chelleypie810 

The reason why I do that is ceramides create a protective barrier around your hair to hold in moisture and protein, while simultaneously guarding your hair against the “bad things.”  [e.g.,  heat damage, u/v rays, chemical processes.]  They basically anchor protein to your hair and act as a shield around the hair shaft.  I DC with protein and moisture to get my balance on.  I don't want to do all that work, only to lose it to the elements.  I detangle while rinsing out both my DC and the conditioner.  

Note: The information in red came from this website.  Hope this helps answer why I do it this way.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 5, 2010)

I have a ceramides leave in..can that take the place??


----------



## cutenss (May 5, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> I have a ceramides leave in..can that take the place??


 
Sure.   I wish I had me some of that leave in, but I don't.   But my Nexxus Headress Leave In has vegetable ceramides, so that is why I use that as well.  Plus I have been using my Nexxus for over a year now.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 5, 2010)

my mom just brought up the skala ceramide leave in from home. I used it on dry hair and my hair was soooo so soft. I can't wait to use on freshly washed hair along with the skala ceramide masque.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 5, 2010)

^^^ Matrix Biolage makes some great leave ins in the Hydratherapie and Fortetherapie range.

I however make my own as follows (kind of like a Jherri jucie but smells nicer ):

- Thayers Rose Water & Witchhazel
- Giovanni Leave in (new Aloe formula - about 10-20%)
- Glycerine (about 5%)
- 1/2 to 1 Vial of Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie
- Few drops of favourite ceramide oils (i.e. wheatgerm/ kukui - the smell is masked by the rosewater)


----------



## cutenss (May 5, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> my mom just brought up the skala ceramide leave in from home. I used it on dry hair and my hair was soooo so soft. I can't wait to use on freshly washed hair along with the skala ceramide masque.


 
You have the mask? _*sigh*_  Are you using the matching shampoo too?  The mask with the leave in, is going to make for yummy hair


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 5, 2010)

^^i traded w/ idaret. I am so super excited. No I don't really shampoo anymore. Just use WEN or HairOne or a clarifying poo when I need to.

BTW I need to know how you did your hair in your siggy. uummm and what did you use on those slick edges. ttthhhaannkkss =)


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 5, 2010)

last night I washed with CON and conditioned my hair with Skala Aloe Vera which was very nice it was much thicker that the Ceramide but I got the same softness and then I followed up with Skala Ceramide conditioner.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 5, 2010)

just cowashed w/ hair one tea tree and skala ceramide condish. dc'd w/ skala jaborandi. leave in was skala ceramide.


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2010)

Trading in my beloved NTM Recovery Hair Mask for Nexxus Humectress DC and also trying Nex Humectress Luxe Leave-In spray. Hmmm....  Under the steamer as I type.


----------



## cutenss (May 5, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> ^^i traded w/ idaret. I am so super excited. No I don't really shampoo anymore. Just use WEN or HairOne or a clarifying poo when I need to.
> 
> BTW I need to know how you did your hair in your siggy. uummm and what did you use on those slick edges. ttthhhaannkkss =)


 
 WEN. My siggy is just 3 ponytails that I made into messy buns. That was like a couple weeks after my last BKT. I may have used aloe vera gel, or a leave in spray.  I don't remember.  Since that has grown out/worn off, I just use a dab of ECO styler olive oil, when I have stray edges.  I just started using this about a month ago and I like it.  I don't like using aloe vera gel.    I have "trained" my edges by trying them down morning/nightly with a satin scarf.  HTH


----------



## 2inspireU (May 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if anyone has posted this already, but Skala Jaborandi conditioner has wheat germ extract in it, so it can be added to the products with ceramides in it. I'm DCing overnight with this conditioner and will report how my hair responded.


----------



## grow (May 6, 2010)

put some hemp oil in my already ceramide heavy AO HSR to dc on dry hair.


----------



## Ltown (May 6, 2010)

DC with Chocolacio, it has ceramides at the bottom of the ingredient list, also use matrix cera repair.


----------



## 2inspireU (May 6, 2010)

I love how soft my hair is still after a day since I used the Skala Jaborandi conditioner. It is definitely a keeper. I used it alone just to see how it would work. I followed by using Qhemet's BRBC with Rice Bran oil and sealed with a serum. I can't wait until I flat iron my hair at the end of this month to see how ceramides have changed my hair.


----------



## jcdlox (May 6, 2010)

hey ladies, just checking in to say I'm loving Nexxus Therappe, Humectress and Leave-in!


----------



## goodmorningruby (May 6, 2010)

Subscribing..might join later...I use ceramides all the time....


----------



## Anonymous1 (May 6, 2010)

I got some wheat germ oil today. Gonna add it to my leave in that i use every night.


----------



## taz007 (May 7, 2010)

Lawd, I can't wait to get home.  I am going to do a swan dive into some ceramide lusciousness!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (May 7, 2010)

Time for me to do my Redken Deep Fuel again...conditioning this weekend


----------



## flowinlocks (May 7, 2010)

Today I prepooed with WGO and hemp oil. then I did a double tea rinse and dced with Skala Jaborandi and Aussie Moist.


----------



## Miss AJ (May 7, 2010)

Just passing through to say Motions Nourish leave in and the Profectiv MegaGrowth line have wheat germ ingredients and if im not mistaken the motions nourish has an actual  ceramide ingredient.


----------



## taz007 (May 7, 2010)

I just used my Joico Chelating shampoo.
Followed up with a WGO/Walnut oil/EVOO steam treatment.
Washed with Hair One.
Used Joico Cuticle Sealer.
DC'd w/o heat with Joico Reconstructor/Biolage
Moisturized w/o heat with Joico Intense Hydrator/Biolage.

My hair is so SOFT!

I will apply some Redken Anti-snap and seal with Mizani Nighttime H20.

Then I will do some braids for a braid out tomorrow.


----------



## Sharpened (May 7, 2010)

After getting hard water deposits off my hair, I will return to the hemp seed oil mix and water diet for a few days.


----------



## LaidBak (May 8, 2010)

Doing an EVOO and WhGO overnight prepoo tonight. 

ETA: Added a splash of JBCO too.  My hair was very soft the next day!  Very little breakage as well.


----------



## Ltown (May 9, 2010)

DC with Chocolacio(ceramides at the end) and use skala g3 ceramides leave-in.


----------



## jcdlox (May 9, 2010)

I just found Skala Ceramides poo and condish at Big Lots.  Does anybody know how it compares to Nexxus Therappe and Humectress?


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 9, 2010)

used skala ceramide condish as a rinse out condish and skala ceramide leave in today.


----------



## Ltown (May 11, 2010)

Use skala G3 leave in and ceramides oils mix.


----------



## jcdlox (May 12, 2010)

Used Skala G3 shampoo and conditioner tonight. Its a little too much ceramide for my hair and not enough moisture.  Guess I'll stick to Nexxus


----------



## Coffee (May 12, 2010)

I just ordered a  Loreal product called "L'Oreal Elvive Damage Care 10X Ceramide ". I can't wait to try it .


----------



## flowinlocks (May 12, 2010)

Checking in, I've been prepooing with Hemp oil and WGO.


----------



## LaidBak (May 12, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> Used Skala G3 shampoo and conditioner tonight. Its a little too much ceramide for my hair and not enough moisture.  Guess I'll stick to Nexxus



What negative effects are you experiencing from it?


----------



## Miss AJ (May 12, 2010)

Are there any color treated ladies on this challenge?  If so, how are the ceramides benefitting you?


----------



## Shaley (May 12, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Originally Posted by jcdlox  
Used Skala G3 shampoo and conditioner tonight. Its a little too much ceramide for my hair and not enough moisture. Guess I'll stick to Nexxus[/QUOTE]




LaidBak said:


> What negative effects are you experiencing from it?



I was wondering this too. I planned on using the G3 this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Kukui Nut Oil Arrived earlier this week. Just applied a bit.
> 
> Will see how it compares to it's Ceramides Cousins: Wheat Germ & Hemp Seed.
> 
> Can't really say it smells any _better_ than it's cousins tho'


 


taz007 said:


> Darn it! I was hoping that this oil had a nice scent


 


IDareT'sHair said:


>


 

Really Terri? I absolutley love Alba Botanica Kukui Nut Oil. It smells awesome to me. I have had wheat germ oil before and it did not smell good to me at all. As a matter of fact, it was so horrible to me that I actually threw a relatively full 16oz bottle of it away. It goes to show though how everyone's taste is so different. Amazing!

I may still give the Hempseed oil a chance since I haven't tried that one as yet.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Really Terri? I absolutley love Alba Botanica Kukui Nut Oil. It smells awesome to me. I have had wheat germ oil before and it did not smell good to me at all. As a matter of fact, it was so horrible to me that I actually threw a relatively full 16oz bottle of it away. It goes to show though how everyone's taste is so different. Amazing!
> 
> *I may still give the Hempseed oil a chance since I haven't tried that one as yet.*


 
I really think you should.  Incredible Shine.  I think you'll love it!


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I really think you should. Incredible Shine. I think you'll love it!


 
Incredible shine you say, hmmm, :scratchch:. Well that does it then, let me go check out vitacost now.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Incredible shine you say, hmmm, :scratchch:. Well that does it then, let me go check out vitacost now.


 
It gives Remarkable Shine! 

Greater than Wheat Germ Oil.  My Jury's still out on the Kukui Nut.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> It gives Remarkable Shine!
> 
> Greater than Wheat Germ Oil. *My Jury's still out on the Kukui Nut.*


 
You know I think I unerstand how you feel about the kukui nut oil. Iused to detest the smell of cocoa butter and now I actually like it. I couldn't understand why for the life of me, that others didn't like too but ya know, again, everyone is different.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2010)

Aggie said:


> You know I think I unerstand how you feel about the kukui nut oil. *Iused to detest the smell of cocoa butter and now I actually like it. I couldn't understand why for the life of me, that others didn't like too but ya know, again, everyone is different.*


 
Oh, I could take Coco Butter 

Mine smells more like 'cooking oil' or some oily smell. (Like a cross between Corn Oil & Olive Oil) But not any type of fragrance.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh, I could take Coco Butter
> 
> Mine smells more like 'cooking oil' or some oily smell. (*Like a cross between Corn Oil & Olive Oil) But not any type of fragrance*.


 
Hmm, sounds like it's old then. Mine smells nothing like what you describe here. I'm sorry hun.


----------



## taz007 (May 12, 2010)

Ok y'all.  I need some help ASAP.  I am in a Big Lots in Maine  and I see some Jaborandi conditioner in a bottle.  Is this what I want or is there a Jamborandi mask?

Please excuse any typos as I am on my iPhone and guarding the Skala!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 12, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Ok y'all. I need some help ASAP.* I am in a Big Lots in Maine  and I see some Jaborandi conditioner in a bottle. Is this what I want or is there a Jamborandi mask?*
> Please excuse any typos as I am on my iPhone and guarding the Skala!


 
Can't help you Tazi!  I know they have both the Conditioner & the Masque, but I haven't tried either.......

From what I've read from ADW's post, the Jaborandi has the best ingredients of the entire Line.  I think that one and the Avacado.

Wish I could be of more help.....erplexed


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (May 12, 2010)

Still using wheat germ oil in my oil mix and conditioners....


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 12, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Ok y'all.  I need some help ASAP.  I am in a Big Lots in Maine  and I see some Jaborandi conditioner in a bottle.  Is this what I want or is there a Jamborandi mask?
> 
> Please excuse any typos as I am on my iPhone and guarding the Skala!



You want the masque!


----------



## NJoy (May 12, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Trading in my beloved NTM Recovery Hair Mask for Nexxus Humectress DC and also trying Nex Humectress Luxe Leave-In spray. Hmmm....  Under the steamer as I type.


 

I meant to come back and say my hair whooped me for cheating on NTM.  I'll stick with adding wheatgerm oil to my conditioner for now.


----------



## Sondice (May 13, 2010)

Ok so I have some reviews. I got the Soft Sheen Carson Optimum Leave In strengthner. The 1st thing I wasnt crazy about when I got it was that it has mineral oil as an ingredient. Ive swore off the mineral oil since I started my HHJ about 2 years ago. But i decided to give a try since I had already spent my money. Overall its just...ehhhhhh ok. I dont think it made my hair ne strongger cause it was still breaking a little ( Im about 4 months post, my 1st really long stretch). So it didnt help with that. Def wasnt moisturizing, if ne thing it dried out my hair. After I washed it really good, and did a DC it felt like it was back to normal. And the smell, was too strong, I have a very sensitive nose and will sneeze even to smelling the smallest thing. So yea wont be re-purchasing or ne thing from the line to be honest.

The 2nd review is on the ORS Hair Mayo. I guess they changed the formula cause the new one has Wheat Germ Oil in it. I didnt even realize it until like a month after I bought it. This def works for my hair. After I rinsed it out, my hair def feels stronger. For me I have to follow up with a moisture DC, but some might not have to. Its a good light protein treatment. Next week Im self relaxing for the 1st time ever, and I will use this as my midstep protein b4 I neutralize. I figure the protein + the ceramides will do good for my hair. I'll def be back with updates, thats all


----------



## jcdlox (May 14, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> What negative effects are you experiencing from it?


 
sorry LaidBak, I just noticed your question

the Skala G3 doesn't seem to be as moisturizing as the Therappe/Humectress products I've been using.  My hair felt a little too hard, similar to if you use too much protein.  I used the Humectress after to add moisture which helped a little but it is still not the same.  Maybe it would be better to use their moisture shampoo then follow with moisture condition and/or ceramide conditioner.

for me I'll stick with th Nexxus because its working great.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 14, 2010)

@jcdlox I noticed the same thing when I tried to cowash only with G3 without using a moisturizing poo first. My hair seemed very dry and not soft. When I use a moisturizing poo first then DC with Ceramide G3 then my hair is soft but not soft as when I use KeraCare humecto or Silk elements luxury moisturizing cond.


----------



## LaidBak (May 14, 2010)

Pre poo'd with Olive oil, wheat germ oil and JBCO for 45 minutes and then 7 minutes under the steamer.  
DCing now with a mix of WhGO, EVOO, and Cream of Nature Jojoba and Olive oil moisture treatment.  Back under the steamer for 30 minutes.
ETA:  My hair was butter soft afterward!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 14, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> the *Skala G3 doesn't seem to be as moisturizing as the Therappe/Humectress products I've been using.* My hair felt a little too hard, similar to if you use too much protein. I used the Humectress after to add moisture which helped a little but it is still not the same. Maybe it would be better to use their moisture shampoo then follow with moisture condition and/or ceramide conditioner.
> 
> for me I*'ll stick with th Nexxus because its working great.*


 
I am currently using Humectress.  Thanks for your review. Interesting  



mzsophisticated26 said:


> *@jcdlox I noticed the same thing when I tried to cowash only with G3 without using a moisturizing poo first. My hair seemed very dry and not soft.* When I use a moisturizing poo first then DC with Ceramide G3 then my hair is soft but not soft as when I use KeraCare humecto or Silk elements luxury moisturizing cond.


 
Thanks for Your Reviews Ladies.


----------



## Sharpened (May 14, 2010)

I mixed ¼ tsp each of emu and hemp oils in 5 oz of VO5 Strawberry and Cream (which already had rosemary EO and honey in it) to change up my co-wash. My hair is nice, but, oh man, my roots are baby soft! Next time, I won’t use that lotion on my ends so I can get the full effect.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 14, 2010)

Advice ladies! I plan on using skala ceramide masque and silicon mix together to DC. I'm afraid there will be too much ceramide possibly making my hair hard. I may flat iron tomorrow and I'd like nice silky hair. Do you think using 2 ceramide conditioners will make my hair hard????


----------



## Ltown (May 15, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> sorry LaidBak, I just noticed your question
> 
> the Skala G3 doesn't seem to be as moisturizing as the Therappe/Humectress products I've been using. My hair felt a little too hard, similar to if you use too much protein. I used the Humectress after to add moisture which helped a little but it is still not the same. Maybe it would be better to use their moisture shampoo then follow with moisture condition and/or ceramide conditioner.
> 
> for me I'll stick with th Nexxus because its working great.


 
Thank you for the review, well it obivous cheap is not always good!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

Well thanks to the Ceramides Oil Thread, I pulled my Kukui Nut Oil back out and will try it all next week to get a feel for it.

I automatically reach for the Hemp Seed Oil, because of the way it performs.  But I will experiment with the Kukui Nut Oil.


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 15, 2010)

dare do you know if the jab. masque is protein or moisture b/c I want to start mixing and I don't want to mix 2 proteins together and get the hard hair effect.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 15, 2010)

chelleypie810 said:


> dare do you know if the jab. masque is protein or moisture b/c I want to start mixing and I don't want to mix 2 proteins together and get the hard hair effect.


 
Sorry, I don't. 

My thoughts were the G3 & Avacado were the only two in the line that have strengthening properties.  

I thought the rest of them i.e. shea, fruit cocktail, aloe, and the jaborandi were more for moisturizing.......erplexed

First Born, Americka, ADW, LoveBColor KrissyP and some of the _Major Haulers_ - _Shot Callers_ may know. 

I haven't tried any of them as of yet.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 17, 2010)

I just found out about ceramides so Im joining this challenge!

What products/oils will you use? Rice bran oil
How often will you use it? Onve per week, on wash day
What is your application method? I will use it as an oil rinse, after I wash, before I detangle and deep condition.
Will you deep condition with ceramides? Not yet, one thing at a time lol


----------



## aprils13 (May 17, 2010)

I've been wet bunning and sealing with Hot 6 oil last week.  So far so good.


----------



## cutenss (May 17, 2010)

I just bought me some 100 % organic sunflower oil.  I am trying to figure out how to use it.  I am about to wash, after pre-pooing overnight with coconut oil.  I think I will try it on my scalp, and see how that goes.  But before I do that, I think I will go back through and re-read this thread, and maybe do a little GOOGLE-ing.  I bought this from TJ Maxx for $5.99.

ETA:  I took the oil back to the store.  I will be purchasing other oils.


----------



## Ltown (May 17, 2010)

Use silcon leave in and oil mix(wheat germ, kukui, hemp)


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 17, 2010)

used ion extreme moisturizing creme and renpure reconstructing condish today.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2010)

Still using Kukui Nut Oil to seal after moisturizing my hair.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 17, 2010)

taz007 said:


> So, I got up this morning and flat ironed my hair. I am so not used to my hair being this thinned out as I usually roller set. But, here are the results:


Awesome!!!


----------



## taz007 (May 17, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Still using Kukui Nut Oil to seal after moisturizing my hair.


 
How does this oil smell?   BTW, Reecie was right.  When I mix EVOO with WGO, the smell is not as offensive.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 17, 2010)

I'd like to join also if it's not too late?

I purchased my wheatgerm oil last week and plan on pre-pooing with it when I take out my braid extentions.

I plan on sealing my hair with wheatgerm oil and shea butter as well.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (May 17, 2010)

i should've jioned a lont time ago because i've been using ceramides

i use ORS Hair Mayo as a DC, was using Nexxus Humectress (at the time, i didn't care for it but i may try it again), i use hot 6 oil aaand i think that's it. i use these whenever i want. i just bought the mayo maybe last and i've used it 3x already.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 19, 2010)

Checking in. Still been prepooing with the Hemp and WGO oils.


----------



## LaidBak (May 19, 2010)

its wash day:
-prepooing with EVOO and WhGO
- Protein condish
- Skala Shea butter mask mixed with WhGO/JBCO


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 19, 2010)

last night I washed with my hair with KeraCare extension and weave poo( i love it on my real hair...lol). I conditioned with Skala G3 and sealed with hot six oil and little bit of argan oil. Then I put my hair in 2 big plaits to dry so I can throw on my wig.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 21, 2010)

hey Reecie joined this challenge a while back can you add me to the list please!

TIA


----------



## bimtheduck (May 21, 2010)

I def. Want to join! 

          What products/oils will you use? 
Wheat germ oil, joico k pak, redkin anti snap, matrix biolage hydratherapie, ORS hair mayo, mizani H2O nighttime treatment, and loreal ever pure sulfate free shampoo fortified with ceramides.

          What ceramide is in your product? Not sure yet, I will edit later. 

           What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? Not sure yet I will edit later.


          How often will you use it? I will use these products on a weekly basis.

          What is your application method?
the mizani will be mostly for my ends and length but everything else will be applied root to tip.

          Will you deep condition with ceramides? Heck yes!


----------



## Stella B. (May 21, 2010)

Just wanted to know ladies, is this the kukui nut oil (body oil) that you are using on your hair? I have this at home, and use it after a shower to seal in moisture.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 21, 2010)

This a.m. I washed with Nourish Hair Shampoo mixed with Wheatgerm Oil.  I then traced it with my burt's bees condish which also gets rid of the awful WGO smell.  I will follow once my braids dry with Jane Carter leave-in and aloe vera.


----------



## simplyconfident (May 21, 2010)

I know I've been MIA but I'm still in love with my WGO, of course with the exception of the smell


----------



## TwistNMx (May 21, 2010)

MyAngelEyez~C~U said:


> Still using wheat germ oil in my oil mix and conditioners....


I am too.  I find it works out pretty well.  

But still the pj in me keeps looking for the Skala leave-ins.  I've been to 3 big lots...and had to travel quite a distance.  They all said they had the product when I called, but when I arrived they suddenly understood english.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2010)

After moisturizing my hair last night, I sealed with my trustee Kukui Nut Oil for my ceramide.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Just used a Vial of Matrix Hydratherapie & also some Kukui Nut Oil.

I think I still 'prefer' the HempSeed.


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2010)

Stella B. said:


> Just wanted to know ladies, is this the kukui nut oil (body oil) that you are using on your hair? I have this at home, and use it after a shower to seal in moisture.


 
 that's the one. I just got me another bottle last month because I didn't want to run out of it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 21, 2010)

Stella B. said:


> Just wanted to know ladies,* is this the kukui nut oil (body oil) that you are using on your hair?* I have this at home, and use it after a shower to seal in moisture.


 
No, I purchased my Kukui Nut Oil from Mountain Rose Herbs


http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/


----------



## Sondice (May 22, 2010)

I self relaxed and used ORS Hair Mayo is my mid protein step yesterday, and let me tell you, MY HAIR FELT AMAZING!!! I left it on my hair for about 5 mins, and my hair just felt so revived, soft silky, happy again from being strpped by the relaxer. I have anew appreciation for the Hair Mayo now


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (May 22, 2010)

I am in love with hot six oil.. it smells delicious and leaves my hair so soft and moisturized. I just brought some jaborandi cond which I see wheat germ extract is waaaay down at the bottom of the ingredients list. I will cond with it tomorrow


----------



## Stella B. (May 22, 2010)

Hey ladies! I have been slowly adding ceramides to my reggie since the start of this challenge. My last wash began with a wheat germ oil/olive oil prepoo (thanks, Reecie), and ended with a 1/2 vial of Biolage ceramides added to my DC, (thanks Taz)! I absolutely could tell that the ceramides made a major difference in how my hair felt. The softness, and the cuticle smoothing created by the ceramides lasted for days! My hair felt like a satiny feeling protective coating had wrapped itself around my strands. I have also started using the ceramide rich Aveeno Nourish Leave-in conditioner (found it at Bed/Bath and Beyond) as a moisturizer and sealant every few days, and I am in love with the smoother texture of my hair!
My hair is loving the Aveeno...its a light milky liquid that you can spray on dry hair, and doesn't cause too much reversion because it contains oils (wheat germ, mauritia flexuosa fruit oil, and glycerin), so I've been using it to "juice" my hair and ends with maximum benefits! It looks like this,





 ...and its not hard to find at your corner drug store. It does contain cones, and wheat protein, for those who are protein sensitive.  But let me tell ya, it is my hairs new ceramide love!


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 23, 2010)

I love oil rinsing with rice bran oil. I used it Thursday for wash day. It helps to detangle my hair and leaves it so soft! I need to get more. I just dont know how I am going to do this when I have sew-ins. I guess I will oil my scalp with it and co-wash, but it will probably only be twice a month, I gotta preserve my goddess remy for 2 months lol!


----------



## chelleypie810 (May 23, 2010)

dc'd w/ silicon mix.


----------



## bimtheduck (May 23, 2010)

Washed w Skala C3 shampoo and DCed w biolage hydratherapie and Ellin Lavar deep moisturizing masque.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2010)

Sealed my moisturized hair last night with kukui nut oil for my ceramide.


----------



## Ltown (May 23, 2010)

Use Skala G3 leave in and oil mix of hemp,wheatgerm, kuku oil.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 23, 2010)

mzsophisticated26 said:


> I am in love with hot six oil.. it smells delicious and leaves my hair so soft and moisturized. I just brought some jaborandi cond which I see wheat germ extract is waaaay down at the bottom of the ingredients list. I will cond with it tomorrow


I just bought some hot six oil myself a few days ago.  I will be using it tomorrow.  I have pure wheat germ oil and I say that to say that it's probably on the bottom of the ingredients list because it "stinks".  However it doesn't last as I use leave-in conditioner and spray which takes care of it.


----------



## Vintageglam (May 23, 2010)

Added a matrix biolage cera repair fortetherapie to my DC today.


----------



## TopShelf (May 23, 2010)

I just paid for a membership (again) just so that I could join/follow this challenge...lol

While in NY this weekend I purchased:
Redken Extreme Anti-Snap
Sedal S.O.S. Ceramides and 
Marrakesh Line which includes the Poo and conditioner and oil and a Leave in detangler conditioner.

Its a ll hemp based and the leave-in has hemp and sunflower seed oil. 
The shampoo and conditioner are sulfate and paraben free and smell delicious!

can't wait to update.


----------



## cutenss (May 24, 2010)

I washed yesterday WEN, after a pre-poo with coconut oil.  Then DC with LS Shea Butter & Mango  with steam for 30 minutes.  Cooled and rinsed, then conditioned with Skala Ceramides.  Rinsed.  Used Nexxus Headress Leave In and IC Fantasia with Aloe.  Sealed with ORS Olive Oil Lotion.

Ceramides in pink.

I just received my free sample of Gleau.  If I like it, I will order some soon.  It has WGO in it.


----------



## jetbeauty09 (May 25, 2010)

Hot Six Oil is on a roll for me. I bought some about 2-3 weeks ago and have since DC’d mixing it with honey and sealed w/it everyday. I haven’t worn my hair stretched since using it so I can’t say I’ve noticed a lot of difference but from what you ladies are posting, it’s a keeper. I plan on stretching my hair for tomorrow so hopefully I’ll be able to see a difference.


----------



## MizzCoco (May 25, 2010)

So I'm not officially in this challenge, but I want to be. I did Reecie's WGO/EVOO prepoo last night, and OMG! My hair has never felt so soft,silky and moisturized! That was the only thing I changed in my regimen this week, so this is def a keeper! I've had that bottle of WGO in my icebox for a long time, I didnt really know how to use it! Thanks Reecie for sharing that wonderful prepoo mix!


----------



## tri3nity (May 26, 2010)

would the nexxus color ensure count. It has ceramide 3 in the ingredients. I would like to join this challenge but have alot of product and don't want to add too much more


----------



## taz007 (May 26, 2010)

I just pre-poo'd with WGO/EVOO, washed with Hair One olive oil, applied Joico Reconstructor and DC'd with Joico Intense Hydrator/Biolage Hydratherapie (with steam).

I am also trying a new leave in: Matrix Biolage Thermal-Active Repair Cream

I think that this may be a keeper!  Once I dry my hair, I will know for sure.


----------



## flowinlocks (May 26, 2010)

Aggie said:


> Sealed my moisturized hair last night with* kukui* *nut oil* for my ceramide.


 


Ltown said:


> Use Skala G3 leave in and oil mix of hemp,wheatgerm, *kuku oil*.


 




How are you guys liking this oil?


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How are you guys liking this oil?


 
Since I use it mix with other oils I can only say that it  not too oily.


----------



## LaidBak (May 27, 2010)

Doing an EVOO and WhGO prepoo.  
O M G do not slip up and get oil in your eyes.


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Doing an EVOO and WhGO prepoo.
> O M G do not slip up and get oil in your eyes.


 
I like your PS!


----------



## LaidBak (May 27, 2010)

Ltown said:


> I live your PS!




Thanks!  I will be rocking that style a lot this summer.


----------



## schipperchow1 (May 27, 2010)

Can I still join this challenge?  If so, I will be using AO conditioners & Skala G3 conditioner & mask.  I will use one of these conditioners 1x/week & DC w/ceramides.  I would like to to pick up an oil.  I like the idea of mixing WGO w/another oil so will try to find some this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How are you guys liking this oil?


 I really like the Alba Botanica brand that I have. It's not very oily at all, smells awesome to me and goes on smoothly. 

I use it on my skin as well and it doesn't leave me feeling all greasy because it absorbs into my skin really nicely.


----------



## tri3nity (May 27, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge! I wasnt going to at first, because I didnt want to buy any more products. But over half my stash has either ceramide 3 or WGO in the ingredient list so I'm good to go! Yay!

What products/oils will you use? My YTCarrots and YTCucumber conditioner both have WGO. So does my Profectiv Oil Sheen and profectiv daily leave-in moisturizer. My motions leave in has WGO and I use Nexxus Ensure Acidity detangler with ceramide 3. I also purchased today some Proclaim ALoe Hot oil and Joico reconstructor. Ordering some WGO and Hemp seed today.

What ceramide is in your product? WGO and Ceramide 3

What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? Its somewhere in there! 

How often will you use it? daily moisturizing and sealing, weekly deep conditions, oil rinses & leave-ins.
What is your application method? Prepooing, deep conditioning, leave-ins, oil rinses & sealing.

Will you deep condition with ceramides? Yes! Definitely!


----------



## Ltown (May 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> How are you guys liking this oil?


 


Aggie said:


> I really like the Alba Botanica brand that I have. It's not very oily at all, smells awesome to me and goes on smoothly.
> 
> I use it on my skin as well and it doesn't leave me feeling all greasy because it absorbs into my skin really nicely.


 
I have this brand too and after you ask tried it by itself and agree with Aggie it is not as greasy.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 27, 2010)

flowinlocks said:


> *How are you guys liking this oil?*


 


Aggie said:


> I really like the Alba Botanica brand that I have. *It's not very oily at all*, smells awesome to me and goes on smoothly.
> 
> I use it on my skin as well and it *doesn't leave me feeling all greasy* because it absorbs into my skin really nicely.


 


Ltown said:


> I have this brand too and *after you ask tried it by itself and agree with Aggie it is not as greasy.*


 
I purchased my Kukui Nut Oil from Mountain Rose Herbs.  It is not oily at all, it feels almost 'transparent' if that makes sense.  

Almost weightless.

It smells like EVOO or a Corn Oil.  But, it is incredibly 'lightweight'.


----------



## Stella B. (May 27, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Well thanks to the Ceramides Oil Thread, I pulled my Kukui Nut Oil back out and will try it all next week to get a feel for it.
> 
> I automatically reach for the Hemp Seed Oil, because of the way it performs.  But I will experiment with the Kukui Nut Oil.



 I will be pulling my body kukui oil out too to see if I like it as much as a hair sealant as I do when I use it to seal in moisture after a shower. Now I couldn't resist trying the walnut oil. I mixed it in my relaxer this past weekend, along with a vial of Biolage ceramides. Umm, ummm, yummy!!! My hair is elastic and bouncy again!! It's as if the ceramides are healing my fragile strands with elasticity, moisture and protection.  I have a real appreciation for ceramides now. Thanks all!! I'll be trying my hemp oil out soon too. I might mix that in my next DC!


----------



## taz007 (May 30, 2010)

I just did a WGO/EVOO pre-poo, washed with Hair One Olive Oil, DC'd w/steam the Hydratherapie/Intense Hydrator.  

Used the Redken Antisnap leave in, Joico Daily Care Moisturizer and sealed with Mizani Nighttime H20.

I just did 12-14 Bantu Knots for a Bantu Knot-out tomorrow.  I am not sure about this Knot-out.


----------



## 2inspireU (May 30, 2010)

I DCed with a mix of AO conditioners with Rice Bran oil under my steamer. I used skala ceramide G3 leave in.


----------



## Reecie (May 30, 2010)

*I'm still using my wheat germ oil/EVOO mix.  LOVE IT!  So East coast gals, did you know Giant is now carrying Skala products? I was about to buy some, but the conditioner was $5.49   I know ya'll are buying it for $1.00 at Big Lots, so I had to pass.*


----------



## Aggie (May 30, 2010)

I made a mixture of S-curl Styling Moisturizing Spray and kukui nut oil, shook it up and sprayed on my Elucence Moisturizing Conditioner drenched hair and wore it as a wash n' go this afternoon. It is still very soft and holding moisture exceptionally well.


----------



## charmtreese (May 30, 2010)

I finally purchased some WGO, can't wait to see what it does for my hair.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (May 31, 2010)

I didnt know my yes to cucumbers conditioner had wheat germ oil until tri3nity mentioned it, but i luv it! Thursday I detangled my hair with rice bran oil and carol's daughter inner shine conditioner before I applied my bentonite clay, then I co-washed it out with Yes to Cucumbers....my hair was sooo soft!


----------



## tri3nity (May 31, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I didnt know my yes to cucumbers conditioner had wheat germ oil until tri3nity mentioned it, but i luv it! Thursday I detangled my hair with rice bran oil and carol's daughter inner shine conditioner before I applied my bentonite clay, then I co-washed it out with Yes to Cucumbers....my hair was sooo soft!



isn't YTCucumbers fantabulous!?


----------



## cutenss (May 31, 2010)

I have been using Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner for a cowash, then using the Skala G3 conditioner after.  This is a yummy combo.  I also ordered a sample of Gleau.  I like it too.  I will ordering the full size of this.  Also I will ordering a a castor oil mixture that has the following: Sunflower Seed oil, Olive oil, Coconut oil, Wheat Germ oil, Tea Tree oil, Jojoba oil, Almond oil, Shea oil, Hemp Seed oil, Vitamin E oil and Rosemary extracts in a base of pure Jamaican Black Castor oil, from here.  This will benefit this challenge and the castor oil challenge I am in.


----------



## taz007 (May 31, 2010)

charmtreese said:


> I finally purchased some WGO, can't wait to see what it does for my hair.



Is the Crisco still working?  I bought some about two weeks ago but I just couldn't get past the fried chicken mental block. 

I may try it today when I take out these bantu knots.


----------



## charmtreese (May 31, 2010)

^^^I still use it in my sulfur mix. It whips up really well and makes a pretty good creamy base. I no longer use it by itself though!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 31, 2010)

Used Kukui Nut this evening to Seal after my Co-wash.  Will keep using Kukui Nut Oil this week.  Still tryna' get a real feel for this super lightweight, transparent feeling oil. 

I am almost out of my 2nd Bottle of Hempseed Oil. 

So, I'll try out the Kukui Nut throughout the Summer and re-up the Hempseed in the Fall and maybe some Walnut Oil.

I still have an unopened bottle of Wheat Germ Oil.


----------



## tri3nity (Jun 1, 2010)

I clarified with avalon lemon & shea and then used the skala g3 poo deep conditioned with ytcarrots hair & scalp mask, then used the g3 con. Loving it! Hair is swanging!


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 2, 2010)

I washed my hair with CON on Saturday, conditioned with Skala g3 and suave almond/shea butter conditioner with some hot six oil heated in the microwave for about 15secs and applied a plastic cap for 30mins. I used kids organics shea butter detangler, organix coconut oil serum and hot six oil before blow dry. I have to find more CON old label I am out and I need to stop using ceramides g3 due to leaving my hair really dry. Also I was diagnosed with central centrifugal alopecia So I will be switching up my regi once the dermatologist gives me my treatment plan.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 2, 2010)

hey ladies I was in Walmart yesterday and I saw this shampoo by Palmolive( yeah the dishwashing liquid company...lol) it was in Spanish but I did recognize the word Ceramides. It was 2.47 for a 27oz, I did not buy it though. They had some other ones too called Maxi gloss
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Palmolive-Caprice-Especialidadese-Acti-Ceramidas-Shampoo-27-oz/12443253


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 2, 2010)

just got back from aruba and bought some skala ceramide 3 (pink), shea butter (yellow) and aloe d.c.(green) all for about 1.50


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 2, 2010)

Subbing................................


----------



## charmtreese (Jun 3, 2010)

Im really liking WGO, I mean I really, really liking it! I mix it 50/50 with jbco and a few drops of rosemary oil.


----------



## Ltown (Jun 3, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *I'm still using my wheat germ oil/EVOO mix. LOVE IT! So East coast gals, did you know Giant is now carrying Skala products? I was about to buy some, but the conditioner was $5.49  I know ya'll are buying it for $1.00 at Big Lots, so I had to pass.*


 
 Yes I knew and told a couple of DMV ladies who were looking for it. I'm like you not when I can get it for $1.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 3, 2010)

I had DC'ed with Silicon Mix at the beginning of this week - sorry, I am just now updating.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 3, 2010)

Hi.  Please count me in.

~ What products/oils will you use? WGO.  And eventually Biolage, Aubrey Organics and maybe Redkin.  

~How often will you use it? Once or twice a week.

~What is your application method? I will pre-poo with 50% WGO, 25% CO and 25% EVOO.  Then I will put a tablespoon of WGO to any conditioner to DC with after washing out the pre-poo.  Currently looking for a leave-in containing ceramides that I can purchase without ordering online.

~Do I plan on DCing with ceramides?  YES.


 I went out and brought a big bottle of WGO from the health food store.  Last week, I pre-pooed with 50%WGO, 25% Castor Oil and 25% EVOO.  Afterwards, I washed with CON then DC'd with a conditioner (I am trying to use up a few I have here) and put a tablespoon of WGO and CO in it.  Rollerset, blew out the roots a little.  Talk about nice body!!!  WOW!!!

Tonight I am doing the same thing.  I will be keeping this up.  I will say that I do want to get my hands on some Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle (already have the AOGPB) and Redkin conditioners that I am hearing so much about re Ceramides.  I will probably get them next week.  

***The only conditioners that has Ceramids in them are: Ultra Black Hair and (WGO as 15th ingredient and for the GPB ( WGO as the 5th ingredient) has it.  The others don't.  BUT regardless if they do or don't, I still add a tablespoon of WGO to them.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh and Reecie, pls add to your list of ceramides:  Ultra Black hair Deep Conditioner.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 3, 2010)

This a.m. I deep conditioned under the heat cap with damp hair and ORS Mayo.  (it has ceramides). Following that, I used the leave-in conditioner (Skala G3).  I did not lose half as much hair as usual.  
Thank goodness because coming out of those braids (never again)),after only 3 weeks and matted hair, I thought I would lose all of my hair last week.  I have to tell you it took about 4 hours to straighten out.  Thanks to Skala shea butter leave-in it helped out quite a bit.
So I will be continuing my wheatgerm oil next week.  I anticipate I'll have to some of my hair (probably a few inches), in the next waxing moon because of the trauma.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 4, 2010)

Question.  For those who are pre-pooing with your oils, do you pre-poo then wash then DC? or do you pre-poo, DC then wash?  I often wondered because I did see somewhere here that a lady washed THEN put the oils on then dc'd.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 4, 2010)

Conditioned tonight with Miss Key 10 en 1....


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Oh and Reecie, pls add to your list of ceramides: Ultra Black hair Deep Conditioner.


 
Oooh I have this conditioner. I need to pull it out and use again. I haven't used it in a long while.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

*Reecie,* *I noticed that my name hasn't been added to the challenge list. Can you please add me in? TIA.*

By the way, Renpure Organics conditioners have ceramides (sunflower seed oil) in them as well as Nature's Gate Hemp Nourishing Conditioner. These can also be added to the list.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 4, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Question. For those who are pre-pooing with your oils, do you pre-poo then wash then DC? or do you pre-poo, DC then wash? I often wondered because I did see somewhere here that a lady washed THEN put the oils on then dc'd.


 
I usually pre-poo with the wheatgerm oil.  It depends on what my hair needs are at the time.  As I mentioned above, I went through a recent trauma with my hair due to braids matting, so I did it differently.
I add the skala leave in conditioner to my hair. HTH


----------



## Aggie (Jun 4, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Question. For those who are pre-pooing with your oils, do you pre-poo then wash then DC? or do you pre-poo, DC then wash? I often wondered because I did see somewhere here that a lady washed THEN put the oils on then dc'd.


I always prepoo BEFORE i wash and DC my hair. The oil act as a slight barrier/protection against the harsh effects of the shampoo on my hair.


----------



## LaidBak (Jun 5, 2010)

luvmesumhair said:


> Question.  For those who are pre-pooing with your oils, do you pre-poo then wash then DC? or do you pre-poo, DC then wash?  I often wondered because I did see somewhere here that a lady washed THEN put the oils on then dc'd.




Yep, Pre poo, wash, then DC.


----------



## mzsophisticated26 (Jun 7, 2010)

This week was my protein wash so I washed my hair with joico kpak poo and cond, DC with Silk elements luxury moisturizing cond and silicon mix. applied kids organics shea butter detangler,mizani coconut souffle( this has rice bran oil in it) and hot six oil.


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 10, 2010)

32 oz wheat germ oil. i havnt used it, it is 100% there. i bought it for $20 plus shipping so i will sell it for $18 FREE SHIPPING


----------



## jcdlox (Jun 11, 2010)

Ladies I'm wondering if Kemi Oyl (yes I'm goin old school) has ceramides in it?  I know its a secret concoction of "essential oils" but it is keeping my hair nicely conditioned. That combined with Mizani Fulfyl I think is my ceramide regimen.  I had to let Nexxus take a break, my hair said enuf (I think the Therappe is not moisturizing enough).


----------



## Ltown (Jun 11, 2010)

Use Matric cera-repair and kukui oil.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 12, 2010)

Well last night I mixed some WGO, JBCO and EVOO together and gave myself a hot oil treatment while I got on the treadmill.  Washed it out with CON, mixed together some AOHSR with some EVOO and put it on my hair.  Slept with it on overnight.  This morning I rinsed it out.  Leave-ins: Redken Anti-Snap leave in, Silicon leave in and Moroccan  oil.  Rollerset and now under the dryer.

***Red indicates products containing Ceramides.


----------



## Shaley (Jun 12, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> Ladies I'm wondering if Kemi Oyl (yes I'm goin old school) has ceramides in it?  I know its a secret concoction of "essential oils" but it is keeping my hair nicely conditioned.



I'd like to know this too... Kemi Oyl is one of my staple oils.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jun 12, 2010)

Just checking in...still using rice bran oil for hot oil rinses and detangling...i followed up with yes to cucumbers conditioner last night and my hair was sooo soft!


----------



## 2inspireU (Jun 12, 2010)

I DCed with AO GPB, Rose Mosqueta, and Island Naturals with Rice bran oil and Wheat germ oil today and OMG! The mixture came out like a light, whipped texture. The moisture was crazy. I think this will be my staple DC mix. I would love for others to try this to see if they get the same results. I didn't measure anything, just mixed.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 13, 2010)

May I join this challenge? I've been incorporating ceramides for about a month now, they have made a significant difference in the texture, moisture levels and natural shine. So now I want to be consistent with them by joining a challenge.

My ceramide products:

Oils:

Rice bran oil love: use this almost exclusively) - 2x a week pre poo, sealeant &  added to DCs 
Hempseed oil- yet to try, probably as a pre-poo

Conditioners: I will use one of these at least 1x weekly

AO Island naturals- Pre-poo/DC WhGo (3rd ingred.)
L'Oreal Nature therapy mega moisture nurturing creme (yet to try): sunflower oil (11th inrged.)
Taaliah Waajid Bodyfing Herbal Conditioner: WhGO (4th ingred) walnut oil (6th ingred)

Leave-in: 
Taliah Waajid Protective mist bodyfier wheat germ (2nd ingred) hempseed (3rd) 

Regimen: 

I DC at least 2x weekly with a oil pre-poo if DCing on wet hair, or I mix oil in the DC if Dcing on dry hair. I use the TW leave-in daily.


----------



## Minty (Jun 13, 2010)

Please ADD Thermafuse Volume Conditioner ---Ceramide Alert (Look in Marshall's)


----------



## Urban (Jun 13, 2010)

Can I join, please? I've just started using Elvive Anti-Breakage Conditioner and it's been great, so I'm think I'll include ceramides more into my regimen.

Products:

Elvive Anti-Breakage Conditioner
Aubrey Organics GPB Conditioner (just bought, haven't used yet).

Regimen:

Cowashing once or twice a week with either of the above conditioners.


----------



## aprils13 (Jun 14, 2010)

I've been using Redken Anti-Snap for about a month, and my hair loves this stuff.  I'm waiting on Ulta or Beauty Brands to have a sale so I can stock up.   I didn't realize it had ceramides.


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 15, 2010)

Washed this weekend and used *Joico K-pak *Reconstructor then followed up with Salerm deep conditioner. Set my hair with the Sedal ceramides leave-in and a tad bit of Marrakesh oil which has hemp oil in it.

Left my bottle of anti-snap at my sisters...not happy about that


----------



## Ltown (Jun 16, 2010)

Checkin in still using my kukui oil, skala G3 leave in.


----------



## ladysaraii (Jun 16, 2010)

Checking in.  I'm still pre-pooing at least 1x per week with either Hempseed oil or my WGO/EVOO mix.

Plus I will often use my hempseen butter to seal my hair.

I think it's having a positive effect on my hair and I will continue to do it


----------



## flowinlocks (Jun 16, 2010)

Checking in.... I have been slacking the past few weeks but I'm on it today. I'll be prepooing tonight with Hemp and WGO.


----------



## cutenss (Jun 18, 2010)

Just found out that my WEN Remoist Mask in FIG has Kukui Oil as its 5th ingredient.  And since I am a WEN lover, this made me happy


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 18, 2010)

Replaced my Matrix Biolage Hydratherapie and/or Forteraphie(sp) Vials with Skala Ceramides G3.

Also use Paul Brown Hawaii Reconstructor w/Kukui Nut & Lipids.

Using Hempseed & Kukui Nut Oil to seal from time to time.


----------



## Minty (Jun 18, 2010)

I had a temporary protein overload. My hair is weight training and I had to put it in recovery mode. 

Have been wet bunning with a dime size amt. of Phyto (Nexxus) Humectin and my spray bottle with Aloe, Rosewater, Glycerin, & a vial of Cera-Repair.


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 18, 2010)

What products/oils will you use? wheat germ oil
What ceramide is in your product? wheat germ oil
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient).
How often will you use it? 3 times a week
What is your application method? massage in scalp 15-30 minutes with massager
Will you deep condition with ceramides? aubrey organics honeysuckle rose conditioner / GPB


----------



## Bublin (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd like to sign up.  I've been adding Wheat Germ Oil to everything for the past few weeks.

_What products/oils will you use?  *Wheat Germ Oil and AO Conditioners.  I also add it to my WGO that i apply to my scalp.
*What ceramide is in your product? *Wheat Germ Oil* 
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient). *4th on AO Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner*
How often will you use it? *Every other day to my scalp, seal with it mixed with coconut Oil whenever i moisturise.  Mixed with all my conditioners (pre poo and deep condition)
*What is your application method? *As above
*Will you deep condition with ceramides? *Yes*_


----------



## bimtheduck (Jun 20, 2010)

Pre pooed for an hour with Skala ceramide 3, wheat germ oil, and biotera ultra hydrating conditioner.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm soooo excited. I found some sunflower oil with extra virgin olive oil at the fruit market the other day for less than $3.00. The bottle is like 32 ounces or so and its 75% sunflower oil and 25% evoo. So I'll be adding this to my pre-poos and won't be repurchasing the Nexxus when I'm finished with it.

I also bought AO Honeysuckle Rose so I will began using that once a week when I finish my other DCs. So excited! lol


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2010)

So I've been using rice bran oil for awhile and recently tried hempseed. I  hempseed oil! it makes my hair feel so silky and soft. So far I've used it as a pre-poo and to seal. It seems it would be nice to add into a DC as well.


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 24, 2010)

A few days ago I pre-poo'd with wheatgerm oil and included it in my shampoo.  Followed up by my skala ceramides G3 leave-in conditioner and twisted with my skala shea butter.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 24, 2010)

guess i need to research what ceramides are


----------



## Sharpened (Jun 24, 2010)

Still using hemp seed oil to seal on soaking wet hair, but now I am putting IC Fantasia w/ Sparkle Lites Gel over it. Dries much less stiff.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jun 24, 2010)

came across a study about Ceramides and African-American hair pretty interesting:
http://www3.interscience.wiley.com/journal/120096708/abstract?CRETRY=1&SRETRY=0


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 24, 2010)

Error message on that there link.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 25, 2010)

I have been sealing with hempseed oil all week  I definitely want more of this . I'm going to try adding 1 tbs in my DC soon.


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 26, 2010)

I use so many ceramides in my regimen, I might as well add myself to the challenge, lol.

*What products/oils will you use? *_
Aubrey Organics GPB, Aubrey Organics White Camellia, Wheat Germ Oil
*What ceramide is in your product? *
Wheat Germ Oil
*What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? *
3rd and only
*How often will you use it?*
Every five days
*What is your application method?*
Dry hair for at least 30 minutes with heat
*Will you deep condition with ceramides?*_
Yes

For all the science ladies, Here is a scientific study that details how the ceramides in Wheat Germ Oil work for the body internally as well as externally:
http://www.fda.gov/ohrms/dockets/DOCKETS/95s0316/95s-0316-rpt0275-04-Udell-vol211.pdf


----------



## chelleypie810 (Jun 26, 2010)

using my skala cermide masque, condish, and leave in today.


----------



## TopShelf (Jun 27, 2010)

deep conditioned with salerm anf followed up with redken anti-snap and sedal sos ceramides. added a little marakesh oil (which contains argan and hemp seed oil) to my ends. 

i also used joico kpak


----------



## TwistNMx (Jun 29, 2010)

Still using my Skala products.  I also include pure wheat germ oil and hot 6 oil.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jun 29, 2010)

May I join?

*What products/oils will you use?*
Biolage ultra-hydration balm, Redken Extreme Anti-snap, Bronner Brother hot six oil,  sunflower oil
*What ceramide is in your product?*
Wheat Germ Oil, 3-octadecanediol, Eucalyptus 
*What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line?*
Biolage: 2nd to last ingredient (Wheat Germ Oil)
Hot six oil: 7th and 18th (Wheat Germ Oil, Eucalyptus)
Redken: Last ingredient (3-octadecanediol)
*How often will you use it?*
Every day!
*What is your application method?*
Pre-poo and seal with Bronner Bros hot six oil 'n' deep condition with Biolage 
*Will you deep condition with ceramides?*
Yes, with a cap over night


----------



## Ltown (Jun 29, 2010)

Still using skala G3 and kukui oil.


----------



## MissMusic (Jun 29, 2010)

Straight from my blog:
http://www.fromshorttolong.com/2010/06/experiment-ceramide-oil.html
So far I have tried Wheat Germ Oil once all by itself as an oil  treatment some two weeks ago.  First of all it smells like most fatty  oils in that it has a not so pleasant smell.  Ever smelled Flax Seed Oil  or Cod Liver Oil? Well it is right up there with those two oils in the  smell department.

As a result of the bad smell, I could only  apply the oil and leave it on for 30 minutes with heat.  Well after  those thirty minutes my hair was so very soft and smooth! While I liked the results  there is no way I could use this every other week without doing  something about the smell.  Which leads me to my oil experiment.

I  already deep condition with Dabur Vatika Enriched Coconut Oil and La  Tourangelle first pressed Avocado Oil.  I am not nor have I ever been in  love with Olive Oil alone, but it seems to work for my hair with  Avocado Oil.  So, I decided to try to mask the smell of the WGO by  adding them to my other two favorite oils in an attempt to phase the  Olive Oil out of my hair life, lol.

My Oil Experiment Mixture:
1  oz. Coconut Oil
1 oz. Avocado Oil
1 oz. Wheat Germ Oil

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
http://www.fromshorttolong.com/2010/06/experiment-oil-mixture-results.html

_I must say that this mixture is  definitely a keeper.  I only used about half an ounce of oil and my hair  came out feeling soft, moisturized, strong and detangled easily.  My  ends came out most impressive and my hair feels conditioned. I think,  for me, feeling conditioned is the most important part because I use an  oil mixture as a deep conditioner every other wash, so it needs to deep  condition as well as a traditional conditioner in my regimen._

_The oil still smells like WGO, but the  scent is now mixed with the nutty smell of avocado oil which makes it  bearable.  Its still not a pleasant scent, but I can work with it every  other wash.  _

_One thing I  will not do again with this mixture is apply it to my scalp.  My scalp  actually began to itch about five minutes after I applied the oil. The  itching was not severe and it was not so rampant that it was unbearable,  but it is not an experience I would care to recreate.  _

~~~~~~~~~
Next I will try applying it over my conditioner(AO GBP) on dry hair for 30  minutes, will do a review.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 3, 2010)

I am still loving hempseed oil. In fact I've mixed a little extra hempseed oil into my TW mist bodyfier. Still going strong with the hempseed+ vaseline "grease" I made on Sunday  loving that to seal. This week I also tried using AO Island naturals as a leave-in on my relaxed ends  my overprocessed slightly scraggly ends feel and look sooooo smooth. This is the best my hair has felt in like...EVER

In the words of bellebebe: * CERAMIDES LOVE THE CRAP OUTA MY HAIR*


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

halee_J said:


> I am still loving hempseed oil. In fact I've mixed a little extra hempseed oil into my TW mist bodyfier. Still going strong with the hempseed+ vaseline "grease" I made on Sunday  loving that to seal. This week I also tried using AO Island naturals as a leave-in on my relaxed ends  my overprocessed slightly scraggly ends feel and look sooooo smooth. This is the best my hair has felt in like...EVER
> 
> In the words of bellebebe: *CERAMIDES LOVE THE CRAP OUTA MY HAIR*


 
hey halee_J! i'm glad to know you are doing so well with these ceramides!
i'm loving them too, and the results for my hair just continues to amaze me!
you mentioned AO Island Naturals on the ends.
I love all AO products, but have never tried them on the ends before (i'm relaxed/texlaxed, too), so could you tell us what that's like?
it doesn't wiegh your ends down too much (meaning take away the bounce) or make them stick together (as in hard to comb through)?

thanks!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey Grow 

 The one I've tried as a leave-in is the Island Naturals. After my last DC, my ends felt a bit mushy. So for a lil extra protein boost, I put on a quarter sized amount on the relaxed hair, and it still felt very soft but no longer mushy. The ends normally airdry a bit crunchy but that day they were really smooth and soft. My hair didn't feel weighed down or greasy. Just stronger yet still soft. 

I'm gowing out some overprocessed, porous ends that are a reddish color. When my hair is very dry they look really red, and dark brown when moisturized. Well after the AO leave-in they looked almost black! Thats how well moisturized my hair was. It stayed moisturized that way all week, I hardly put anything else in it.


----------



## grow (Jul 3, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Hey Grow
> 
> The one I've tried as a leave-in is the Island Naturals. After my last DC, my ends felt a bit mushy. So for a lil extra protein boost, I put on a quarter sized amount on the relaxed hair, and it still felt very soft but no longer mushy. The ends normally airdry a bit crunchy but that day they were really smooth and soft. My hair didn't feel weighed down or greasy. Just stronger yet still soft.
> 
> I'm gowing out some overprocessed, porous ends that are a reddish color. When my hair is very dry they look really red, and dark brown when moisturized. *Well after the AO leave-in they looked almost black! Thats how well moisturized my hair was. It stayed moisturized that way all week, I hardly put anything else in it*.


 
thanks halee_J!
i related to everything you wrote, but when i read the part in bold black, i said yes! you convinced me there!

now i gotta try this, too! can't wait! thanks!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 3, 2010)

I went and got some wheatgerm oil today, WHEW! Y'all wern't kidding about the smell...reminds me of cod liver oil a bit. I plan to use it for pre-poos so it's all good. After all the raves, I'm excited to see how it compares to rice bran and hempseed .


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 3, 2010)

I pre-pooed yesterday with my WGO/EVOO mix.  Lovely results.

I have some dc's that I don't want to throw up but want to use up b/c they have cones and I'm trying to go cone free but I'm wondering if I can mix some wgo in them to use it up.  hmmm


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 3, 2010)

Today I put the my Oil Mixture (Avocado, Coconut and WGO) on my hair over my AO GPB conditioner.  I left it only for 15 minutes with heat and then rinsed.  Talking about HEAVEN!!!  When I was rinsing I had a slip that I have never had before and AO already gives slip.  My hair even feels softer and smoother while drying. This is a keeper, I will continue to put the oil mixture over my AO WC and AO GPB for DC each week.  Why didn't I do this sooner!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 5, 2010)

I haven't checked in lately, but my hair is doing great! I purchased some sunflower oil today and some extra little plastic bowls. I'm about to whip up a moisturizing pre-poo to use tomorrow. I will be getting my ends trimmed on Thursday for the first time since November and I'm thrilled to say that my slylist said a couple of weeks ago that they don't look bad at all and just need a little dusting here and there


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Jul 5, 2010)

Still using ceramides and my hair is thriving...ran out of rice bran oil last week so I used peanut oil and Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturizing Condish (has ceramides)...my hair smelled like Jiffy peanut butter from the peanut oil lol, i cant wait to order more rice bran next week!


----------



## gorgeoushair (Jul 6, 2010)

Miss AJ said:


> Just passing through to say Motions Nourish leave in and the *Profectiv MegaGrowth line* have wheat germ ingredients and if im not mistaken the motions nourish has an actual  ceramide ingredient.



I didn't think anyone mentioned this b/c it hasn't been added to the list yet.  Also the Profectiv 3 in 1 phase oil from the Damage Phase line has kukui nut oil in it.

Ion Healing Flat Iron Cream has wheat germ oil in it.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 9, 2010)

I tried the wheat germ oil as a o'n pre-poo, I kinda masked the smell with lavender EO. I like it. Doesn't have the detangling effect like rice bran oil, but it added more elasticity and my hair feels more moisturized.


----------



## grow (Jul 9, 2010)

i've been dc'ing with ceramides mixed into my moisturizing dc's since last night (i did a Dudley's DRC 28 protein treatment yesterday), and i'm about to take it off now....i cannot wait to see and feel the results!


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 9, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Still using ceramides and my hair is thriving...ran out of rice bran oil last week so I used peanut oil and Nature's Gate Aloe Vera Moisturizing Condish (has ceramides)...my hair smelled like Jiffy peanut butter from the peanut oil lol, i cant wait to order more rice bran next week!





halee_J said:


> I tried the wheat germ oil as a o'n pre-poo, I kinda masked the smell with lavender EO. I like it. Doesn't have the detangling effect like rice bran oil, but it added more elasticity and my hair feels more moisturized.


Y'all making wanna crack open my rice bran oil to see if it can beat castor oil in detangling my hair. I still have a ton of hemp seed oil to use up. *sigh*


----------



## LaidBak (Jul 10, 2010)

Been consistently using Nexxus Humectress 3 times a week.  Its really keeping my hair soft.


----------



## grow (Jul 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Been consistently using Nexxus Humectress 3 times a week. Its really keeping my hair soft.


 
LaidBak, i'm so glad you found something that works for you!!!
i also read in another thread you are getting your summer growth spurt!
congratulations! you go girl, you go!

after cowashing, i put two of my favorite ceramides on: kukui and sunflower oils.


----------



## Reecie (Jul 10, 2010)

*Holy crap, GROW.  Your starting pic in your siggy was in January 2010?  That's alot of growth.  Wow!*


----------



## grow (Jul 10, 2010)

Reecie said:


> *Holy crap, GROW. Your starting pic in your siggy was in January 2010? That's alot of growth. Wow!*


 
well ms. Reecie, you go ahead and take your credit because reading your blog and following those practices has produced results!

words cannot express my gratitude!


----------



## tri3nity (Jul 11, 2010)

I washed with skala g3, dc with mayo, honey & sunflower oil. Used the g3 con as my final rinse and my hair air dried nice and soft!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd like to join the challenge! When I got my trim in Las Vegas, the stylist introduced me to Joico K Pak products. OMG my hair was like .  My hair and scalp have never felt so good.


----------



## Minty (Jul 11, 2010)

currently using Sebastian Light for my cowashing, it has rice bran oil and I really like it. Wow. 

also pre-pooing 1x a week with sunflower oil - hair is so silky I don't want to shampoo after.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 11, 2010)

I had my first successful air dry using Joico K pak poo/ conditioner. I can't believe how soft my hair is and how low heat I used to flat iron my hair. I'm blown away.  Products do make a difference!  I just realized I used the wrong products but using silicon mix with roller sets made it OK. I have to come up with a regimen to be up to par for this challenge.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 11, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'd like to join the challenge! When I got my trim in Las Vegas, the stylist introduced me to Joico K Pak products. OMG my hair was like .  My hair and scalp have never felt so good.


Joico  ...there is no other!


----------



## taz007 (Jul 11, 2010)

I am still in this challenge!  I will be using Hair One for shampoo, Joico Intense Hydrator/Biolage Hydratherapie mix and Redken Anti-Snap leave in every 3 weeks.

I will use Redken Deep Fuel every 8 weeks and half-wig it for an entire year (I may do a reveal in July 2011)

My hair loves ceramides!


----------



## grow (Jul 12, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I'd like to join the challenge! When I got my trim in Las Vegas, the stylist introduced me to Joico K Pak products. OMG my hair was like . My hair and scalp have never felt so good.


 


taz007 said:


> Joico  ...there is no other!


 
DDTexlaxed, i'm glad you found what works for you, and i can see with your new pictures that it really has made a difference! nice styles!

you and Taz007 make me get my Joico off the slow rotation and into the swing of more use! (i've had it, but been busy using others until i saw your results!)

btw, i put some Always conditioner on last night and just happened to see *Wheat Germ Oil* in the ingreditents! 
we can add it to the list.....it's also got lots of other fabulous ingredients in it, too.


----------



## Minty (Jul 12, 2010)

I know, Taz makes me want to really get down with the Joico Line.  I use a few of their products but I'm going to have to go all out.


----------



## TopShelf (Jul 12, 2010)

washed and dc this weekend.

cowashed with the marakesh conditioner which has hemp oil in it. after i used the joico recon. i followed up with the salerm wheat germ. sat under the dryer with redken anti-snap and the marakesh detangler which has hemp oil


----------



## yodie (Jul 12, 2010)

I've been out of the loop for awhile.
It's been years and I still don't have a regimen, but I think I'm just getting around to developing one. I've been wiggin' it forever and I'm just starting to deal with my hair, myself.

So, I'm deciding whether to DC weekly or every other week. Not sure that this is enough DC'ing, but I'm trying to limit my heat. Every other week will eliminate me from the challenge, I know. Condish's I have right now are AO's White Camellia and Pantene (I can add ceramides to that).  I need to use a light ceramide oil on my hair weekly. Any suggestions? I have grapeseed oil and I like it, but I don't think it has ceramids.

Any suggestions?
I envy you ladies that have regimens and know exactly what to do for your hair and when.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 13, 2010)

It's been awhile since I checked in...still using my ceramide filled products...added Kerastase Creme Richesse Soliel to my arsenal...this has been great when taking the kids to amusement parks, water parks since it has UV protection...I just wet my hair - slather it on - and let the sun assist in deep conditioning my hair...


----------



## grow (Jul 13, 2010)

i'm still using that redken deep fuel you recommended, Sqzbly1908 and it is working o super well for my hair!

it is so full of ceramides!

then, Yodie, i put sunflower (organic), kukui or hemp oil on my hair right out of the shower to get some extra ceramide benifits!
try any of them, you just might find something you like!

hhj ladies!


----------



## yodie (Jul 13, 2010)

Is Redken deep fuel a protein condish?

I use AO's HSR, GPB and WC, but for some reason I feel like that's not enough.


----------



## grow (Jul 13, 2010)

yodie said:


> Is Redken deep fuel a protein condish?
> 
> I use AO's HSR, GPB and WC, but for some reason I feel like that's not enough.


 
I believe it is, Yodie, but Sqzbly is the expert on it who told me about it.

it is stonger than the AO GPB, though i love the AO, too!

it also lasts up to 8 washes and has ceramides in it.

i started using it as the mid protein step in my perming process because it had worked so well for Sqzbly, but now, it's become a regular part of my hair reggie!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 13, 2010)

So about a week after trying WhGO, I'm on the fence about it. My hair felt nice but not as good as when I use rice bran/hempseed oil  to pre-poo. Maybe I shouldn't use it straight up. its really heavy. The next time I try it I'll will do 50:50 with EVOO a la Reecie. Back to rice bran and hempseed for now.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 13, 2010)

My natural hair has taken on silk-like quality, it's so surreal! My relaxed ends actually swing! I've never had that before! So exciting! 

I'm gonna get me some pure wheat germ oil. Hey, does wheat germ oil linger in the hair? I know it has an unpleasant smell, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 13, 2010)

halee_J said:


> So about a week after trying WhGO, I'm on the fence about it. My hair felt nice but not as good as when I use rice bran/hempseed oil  to pre-poo. Maybe I shouldn't use it straight up. its really heavy.


Is it thick like castor oil?


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 13, 2010)

Checking in.... Still using my WGO and Hemp oil to prepoo.


----------



## Ltown (Jul 13, 2010)

Using lacio/lacio, skala leave in, and oil mixes.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jul 16, 2010)

I finally came up with a regimen. 
Prepoo half hr w. ayervedic oils
wash/condition w Joico k pak poo/conditioner 1 a week
DC with ORS mayo - 
wet roller set w. silicon mix & Aphoghee green tea reconsturizer
on Wednesday use hot 6 oil to keep shine
If anyone else has a great regimen, help me out! LOL!


----------



## halee_J (Jul 19, 2010)

I noticed now I don't need to dampen my hair before adding oils for pre-poos, or cover with a plastic cap. My hair just feels nice and stays that way. i definitely think ceramides have something to do with that. Hempseed oil is now my absolute favorite. I put it in everything, pre-poo, DC, leave-in. My hair just drinks it up


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 19, 2010)

I love Matrix Biolage Ultra-Hydrating Balm! My [natural] hair has been so silk-like for the past week and a half. I didn't even need to detangle with conditioner like I always do; the comb literally glided right though my 7 month transitioning hair.  I know it was the ceramides!

It really feels as though each and every strand have be perfectly and lighly coated, but not oily. I've been trying to get this feeling with my braid spray with no avail. 

Definitely a staple.


----------



## taz007 (Jul 19, 2010)

Just purchased the pure ceramide liquid that Hijabiflygirl (I believe) recommended:

http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Ceramide-Complex-p328.html

I will be trying it out on Friday.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jul 19, 2010)

yodie said:


> *Is Redken deep fuel a protein condish*?
> 
> I use AO's HSR, GPB and WC, but for some reason I feel like that's not enough.



@bolded...Yes...


----------



## LadyMacgyver (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't know if this was mentioned but Cermacides is also in Suave Professionals Damage Care Conditioner.. It's the knock off of Redken but its the last ingredient so I guess its not that much in there but thought I would share..


----------



## Ltown (Jul 19, 2010)

Checking in use lacio/lacio and oil mixes.


----------



## grow (Jul 20, 2010)

checkin in....used my AO HSR on dry hair last night. lots of ceramides in their products!


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Jul 20, 2010)

So nice, my hair feels like it's naturally oiled even after I shampoo twice. 

Yesterday, my sister came over and braided my transitioning hair; usually, we have to oil it extensively in order for me to not be in much pain and for her to braid. A bit of breakage always occurs as well. But this time, no need for any outside influences in order to her to braid my hair. She went right though, no breakage, no pain, nothing.


----------



## maxandsally (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd like to join this challenge.  I have started using the Hot 6 oil to seal after moisturizing condish.  I really like how my hair feels afterwards. I use condish that contains ceremides at least weekly.  Before this board I had never really thought about protein vs moisturize. I just knew sometimes I didn't like the way my hair was feeling.  Now I am getting armed with so much hair knowledge.  I will get this hair in shape yet.


----------



## grow (Jul 25, 2010)

i just got some wheat germ oil!

don't get me wrong, the hemp, kukui and organic sunflower oils were doing well on my hair, but i just happened to see the whgo and finally got it.

the "probelm" is that it does not smell badly or have any smell whatsoever.

i know that sounds like a good thing, but given the reports i've read about people complaining about how bad it smells, i'm wondering how come mine doesn't.....

it is cold pressed, like it should be, but shouldn't it smell?


----------



## Ltown (Jul 25, 2010)

Use sedal ceramide conditioner and oil mix of wgo,hemp,kukui.


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 25, 2010)

grow said:


> i just got some wheat germ oil!
> 
> don't get me wrong, the hemp, kukui and organic sunflower oils were doing well on my hair, but i just happened to see the whgo and finally got it.
> 
> ...



What's the brand and name of it?


----------



## grow (Jul 26, 2010)

MCrzyGr said:


> What's the brand and name of it?


 
thank you so much for your help with this, MCrzyGR, but it's an italian brand called "Erboristeria Magenta".

i got it from the herbs store, so i though it was bonified, but when i opened the box and noticed that it had no smell to it whatsoever, i got apprehensive.erplexed


----------



## halee_J (Jul 26, 2010)

Nymphe said:


> Is it thick like castor oil?



Sorry I didn't see your post before,dunno how I missed it. Yes, similar to castor oil. I haven't tried it since. I just bought another bottle of hemp seed I really like it 

Maybe I'll try it again mixed into conditioner or something. I tried matirx ultra hydrating balm, I  like it  and I noticed its got a wee bit of  WhGO in it.


----------



## yodie (Jul 26, 2010)

Still in this challenge somehow. I just plan on adding ceramides to my DC's. I'll eventually get some wheat germ oil.


----------



## Manda (Jul 26, 2010)

Is it still too late to join? I use WGO & Silcon mix DC and Leave in


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 26, 2010)

grow said:


> thank you so much for your help with this, MCrzyGR, but it's an italian brand called "Erboristeria Magenta".
> 
> i got it from the herbs store, so i though it was bonified, but when i opened the box and noticed that it had no smell to it whatsoever, i got apprehensive.erplexed



All I can say is that the real stuff has a very strong smell, like cod liver oil or flax seed oil, so you may have a brand that may have been pressed or refined.  Regardless it should still work, maybe not as well, but it should still work.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2010)

Checking in.. I 'm still using my Skala to cowash, and also as a leave in. WGO and Hemp to prepoo.


----------



## flowinlocks (Jul 26, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Just purchased the pure ceramide liquid that Hijabiflygirl (I believe) recommended:
> 
> http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Ceramide-Complex-p328.html
> 
> I will be trying it out on Friday.




Be sure to tell us how you like it.


----------



## 2inspireU (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm still going strong with using ceramides. My hair texture is so smooth and soft as a result. Even my stylist commented on my hair texture.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 26, 2010)

I just started using  keracare conditioning creme hairdress as a day time moisturizer, it contains sunflower oil (2nd ingredient). So far I like it!


----------



## grow (Jul 27, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> I'm still going strong with using ceramides. My hair texture is so smooth and soft as a result. Even my stylist commented on my hair texture.


 
i'm so glad you're getting great results with your ceramides!

which ones are you using?

thanks!


----------



## Urban (Jul 27, 2010)

Got wheatgerm oil over the weekend. I'm just wondering why I ever stopped using it! Love it for both hair and skin.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 27, 2010)

Ok, so I'm going to give WhGO another go-round, this time a la Reecie's 50:50 mix with EVOO. I'll be pre-pooing with it, I hope it turns out good.


----------



## halee_J (Jul 30, 2010)

So I did the EVOO/WhGO pre-poo mix yesterday for like 2hrs .... I like this mix alot. I dunno why I didn't try this sooner. My hair was and still is so silky. I think I still prefer hempseed, which to me gives more shine and softness.


----------



## steffiejoe (Aug 1, 2010)

I have not officially joined this challenge , but I wanted to say thanks to Reecie for started it. I ordered some wheat germ oil from vitacost and received it last week. Friday night I pre-pooed with about 80% WHGO and 20% EVOO. The smell was not that bad to me. It smelled way better then the Alma oil and some of the other Indian oils I've tried. The WHGO oil is going to become a staple part of my regimen. My hair is so strong, and soft. I plan to start using it as a sealant and might even add some to my conditioners.


----------



## 2inspireU (Aug 1, 2010)

grow said:


> i'm so glad you're getting great results with your ceramides!
> 
> which ones are you using?
> 
> thanks!



I get my ceramides from:

1)Skala Ceramides G3 mask, leave-in, and conditioner

2)Skala Jaborandi conditioner, which has Wheat germ oil in it

3)Aubrey Organics conditioners, which I use as DCs

4)Hemp seed oil, Wheat Germ oil, and Rice bran oil

I going to buy some sunflower oil to try out. I'm sure my hair will probably like it because my hair loves ceramides.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 1, 2010)

This challenge has helped me with a lot of hair growth and aided my relaxed hair with more thickness. My relaxed hair always was so limp in the past, but not anymore.  I will never be without ceremides in my hair again.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2010)

dbl post.....sorry ladies


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 1, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Just purchased the pure ceramide liquid that Hijabiflygirl (I believe) recommended:
> 
> http://www.makingcosmetics.com/Ceramide-Complex-p328.html
> 
> I will be trying it out on Friday.





flowinlocks said:


> Be sure to tell us how you like it.



co-signing!


----------



## funkycoils (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm in!! 100% ready to start the challenge!

What products/oils will you use? Walnut Oil and Aubrey Organics Conditioner
What ceramide is in your product? ummm..ceramide!

How often will you use it? Walnut oil as a sealer every night, for pre-poo and Aubrey Organics Condish every other week.

Will you deep condition with ceramides? YES!


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 2, 2010)

I would love to join this challenge!! 

_What products/oils will you use? hemp seed oil (wheat germ oil)
What ceramide is in your product? hemp seed oil (I will be adding my own)
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient).
How often will you use it? at least 2x's a week
What is your application method? pre-poo and seal
Will you deep condition with ceramides: yes_


----------



## Americka (Aug 2, 2010)

Sealed with sunflower oil...


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 2, 2010)

I didn't even know Silicon Mix had ceramides and I've been using it for a while! I'm in this challenge!

_*What products/oils will you use? **Silicon Mix and Hot Six Oil*
*What ceramide is in your product?* *Wheat Germ in Hot Six Oil. Not sure about Silicon Mix...just says ceramide...I'll be adding hemp seed oil anyway, and I'll be adding it to my Aussie Moist as well*
*What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line?* *I think it's the eighth or ninth ingredient in Silicon Mix...I think it's the third ingredient in Hot Six Oil*
*How often will you use it?* *every other day*
*What is your application method?* * DC and seal*
*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* *yes*_

* ETA: I am no longer using Hot Six Oil. Replaced with Palmer's hair oil and I added wheat germ oil to it.*


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow this is awesome, I think I will just be peeking in to see results... Also I will go out and buy a product with this for my hair, cool


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 4, 2010)

OK.  Well this past Friday I gave myself a touch up.  Then Last night (Tues) I decided to do a co-wash.

1. I DC'd for 30 mins on dry hair using AOGPB then on top of that, I rubbed some Hempseed Oil on for extra ceramide.

2. Hopped in the shower and rinsed out.  MAN!  my halr felt like silk!  It felt coated but coated in a GOOD way.

3. Then I applied Tresemme on to co-wash with.

4. Applied leave ins:  Redken Extreme' leave in (Ceramides), Sealed with more Hempseed Oil.

Now up in a bun until Friday for my next wash.  I think I am liking the Hempseed Oil.  I was currently using Wheat Germ Oil.  I may still use it to mix in with my DCs but I don't remember my hair feeling like this using WGO.  We will see.


----------



## SingBrina (Aug 4, 2010)

Okay, not too sure, but does Luster's Pink Oil Moisturizer Glosser have it? Here is the ingredients....

C9-11 Isoparaffin , C14-16 Normal Paraffin , Isoeicosane , PPG-14 Butyl Ether , PPG-40 Butyl Ether , Hydroxylated Milk Glycerides , Shea Butter Extract , Jojoba Oil , Castor Oil, , Wheat Germ Oil , Mink Oil , Tocopherol Vitamin E , Safflower Oil , Kola Nut Extract , Eucalyptus Extract , Aloe Extract , Papaya Extract , Matricaria Extract Henna Extract Chamomile , Lemongrass Extract , Hydrocotyl Extract , Ethylhexyl Dimethyl PABA , Fragrance


----------



## halee_J (Aug 4, 2010)

Revisited rice bran oil for my pre-poo yesterday . Washed then DC'ed with AOWC. The more I use these AO condishes the more I like them .Still sealing with hempseed oil


----------



## taz007 (Aug 4, 2010)

I know that this may have been answered already but how do y'all get the "earthy" smell out of some of these oils (WGO, Hempseed, etc)??!


----------



## yodie (Aug 4, 2010)

My buddy PM'd me today and reminded me about this thread. Stopping back in. 
DC'ing with ceramides right now. Think I'm going to pick up some hempseed or wgo today. My hair is going to turn around. I'm making a positive confession. I'll find a regimen that works.


----------



## yodie (Aug 4, 2010)

Is anyone using sunflower or hempseed oil on their hair daily? 
How do these two oils compare to wheat germ oil as a DC?


----------



## Reecie (Aug 4, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I know that this may have been answered already but how do y'all get the "earthy" smell out of some of these oils (WGO, Hempseed, etc)??!



*Mix with a carrier oil...like EVOO!  *


----------



## buttafly10021 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would like to take part of this challenge. It sounds great!!!


----------



## halee_J (Aug 4, 2010)

yodie said:


> Is anyone using sunflower or hempseed oil on their hair daily?
> How do these two oils compare to wheat germ oil as a DC?



I've never tried sunflower, but I do use hempseed and wheatgerm oils. For sealing I prefer hempseed as it has the greatest softening and shine effect. It's not heavy, similar to EVOO. Wheat germ oil is heavy/sticky, like castor oil.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 4, 2010)

taz007 said:


> I know that this may have been answered already but how do y'all get the "earthy" smell out of some of these oils (WGO, Hempseed, etc)??!


I use essential oils like lemonbalm, cedarwood, rosemary, mixed in 2 oz batches.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 4, 2010)

Ran outta my 2nd bottle of Hempseed.erplexed  

I've starting using my Kukui Nut and will use it up and not repurchase this one.

I have a bottle of Wheat Germ too, but will save that for winter.  

Will definitely repurchase a 3rd bottle of Hempseed at some point.


----------



## MissHoney26 (Aug 4, 2010)

I want to join! 

What products/oils will you use? wheat germ oil & walnut oil. I will be deep conditioning w/ lustrasilk shea butter mango & aubrey organics GBP
What ceramide is in your product? wheat germ oil
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? 10th ingredient 
How often will you use it? 2x a week
What is your application method? pre-poo, scalp massages, and sealing
Will you deep condition with ceramides: yes


----------



## yodie (Aug 4, 2010)

Going out to buy some hempseed oil tonight.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 4, 2010)

Ladies, Please excuse me if this has been answered already I'm new to the world of ceramides and I would like to know if it is ok to use my steamer with W
GO or Hemp seed oil. I think I've read that heat can destroy the "good stuff" so I want to know if you ladies are steaming or using them with heat or just letting it sit for a while on your hair.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 5, 2010)

I posted this is Halee's thread


I am not going to purchase the shampoo only the conditioner. I am going to use this process to stretch my next relaxer until December, I hope it works. That will have me stretching for six months, I think I can do it. Plus the relaxer process is always so stressful for me so going longer will hopefully ease some of my anxiety. Scratch that, my hair is not long enough for such a long stretch and I like wearing my hair. I will try to do one after my last relaxer of the year in December. 


http://www.ehow.com/how_5760915_apply-hemp-seed-oil-hair.html

Here is a site I found Rice bran oil for fairly inexpensive. If anyone in NYC wants to split the cost let me know. One bottle would run about $7 and the bottle is larger than anything I have seen in a brick and mortar store. The shipping is free as well.
http://www.shoppinghevanet.com/kitchen/RiceBranOil.html

Also ladies if you dont already have one. GET a Silk scarf, this has greatly increased my moisture retention and I am able to go longer without moisturizing. My hair feels smooth like butter.


----------



## Zawaj (Aug 5, 2010)

I am typically horrible at challenges but dude look at Reecie's hair and halee_J's bun! I'm in!

*What products/oils will you use? *

Ojon Tawaka Shampoo and conditioner, wheat germ oil
*
What ceramide is in your product? *

WhGO in Ojon Tawaka Shampoo and conditioner, straight up WhO

*What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? *

It's 16th ingredient on shampoo and 13th in the conditioner.

*How often will you use it?*

1x per week. I may seal with WhGO a few times a week.

*What is your application method?*

Poo & Condish 1x per week, pre-poo with WhGO 
*
Will you deep condition with ceramides?*

Yes. Weekly


----------



## jazzyto (Aug 5, 2010)

Im in you ladies have convinced me. I bought some WGO and AOWC condish love the softness and shine of my braidout today.  The WGO smells like peanuts or nuts to me.  I think I will purchase some Hemp Oil for sealing.  

What products/oils will you use? 

Wheat germ oil, Joico reconstructor, Apoghee and Aubrey Organics condish

What ceramide is in your product? 

WGO

What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? 


How often will you use it?

3-4 times /week.

What is your application method?

Poo & Condish 2x per week, pre-poo with WGO 

Will you deep condition with ceramides?

Yes Weekly


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 5, 2010)

So I haven't had to do a protein treatment in over 6 weeks. I started using sunflower oil as a leave in and started back using Nexxus Therappe. I had switched to Organix coconut milk shampoo for a while. I don't know if it's the sunflower oil, or the nexxus, or what but it feels so good and strong! I've also added AOHSR as one of my staples so I have ceramides in every part of my reggie! LUV IT!


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 5, 2010)

I made a daily ceramide leave in spray.  I got the idea from Jahzyira.  Thanks girl! 

I just eyeballed everything....

One tube of Hask Cerafix
Redken Extreme' leave-in (ceramides)
JoJoba oil
1/2 tube of Biolage Fortatherapie cera repair
SAA
Distilled Water

Just put it in a spray bottle and good to go!  I spray a little every night.

For my leave in,  I just added MORE ceramides to the Redken Extreme' (ceramide) leave in.  I added:

1 tube of Biolage Fortatherapie cera repair
and some Hempseed Oil.

Shake it up and good to go!


----------



## yodie (Aug 5, 2010)

Just rode my bike over to Whole Foods and picked up some hempseed oil. Got exercise and something good for my hair - all in one!

Anybody use any of the oils on their hair on a daily basis?


----------



## Missi (Aug 5, 2010)

What products/oils will you use? 
-Wheat Germ Oil (as of now) & Crece Leave-in
What ceramide is in your product? 
-Pure Wheat Germ Oil & idk
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? 
-Only ingrediant & idk
How often will you use it?
-Before every wash & after every wash
What is your application method?
-Apply it to dry hair 15-20 minutes before a wash & apply to washed hair
Will you deep condition with ceramides?
-nope unless I find some of that Hemp Conditioner I read DLewis uses


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey ladies,

I threw out my Hot Six oil after reading about the shelf life of Wheat Germ oil. I had that bottle FOREVER (over a year). I thought it smelled funny! 

Anyways, I had a bottle of Palmer's Olive Oil, and I added about 2 tbsp of pure wheat germ oil to it. My hair is starting to feel a little softer after sealing with this for the past week. I don't feel a huge difference though. I'll be reporting in again once I add it to my DC for the first time tonight. 

ETA: I won't be reporting in. I forgot this is the challenge that doesn't allow checking in!


----------



## Lita (Aug 6, 2010)

I am not part of the challenge (the hemp seed oi & products that contain it have made a great improvement) much softer,strong & easy to comb hair....

Hemp seed oil-

North American Hemp Co -Omega deep rich dc

North American Co deep treatment oil-ingredients ( hemp seed oil,sunflower oil,sesame oil,coconut oil,olive fruit oil,orange oil  & flavor)

Karen's body beautiful hair milk-Wheat germ oil in it...


----------



## Ltown (Aug 6, 2010)

Checking in using kukui oils and wheat germ.


----------



## Minty (Aug 6, 2010)

I ran out of sunflower oil so that was great. I bought some more and picked up some Hemp oil too. I made a pre-poo mix w/Hemp,Sunflower and WGO

I am experiencing less breakage. In the past, I would have breakage even after moisturizing. 

my general reggie hasn't changed and I think I'm finally settling in on one.  Hurray!


----------



## Evo-ny (Aug 7, 2010)

Can I join? I've been converted by lovely halee_J and her ceramide progress thread. 

I hope this works out for me! I've been trying everything possible to try to smooth down my hair. It's unbelievably wild unless I take a flat iron to it. 

*What products/oils will you use? * Just hemp seed oil for now
*How often will you use it?* Every DC (once a week) and for sealing nightly
*What is your application method?* mix with condish for overnight DC
*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Yep!


----------



## 25Nona (Aug 7, 2010)

I haven't officially joined this challenge but I subscribed and have been watching the progress you ladies have been having so much so that it has inspired me to go out and purchase some of the items you have been using.  Went to Whole Foods tonight and picked up some hemp seed oil for sealing, sunflower oil for pre pooing and Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose condish for co washing since I'm now 14wks post I need a little something to give me a boost.  I'll be using them consistently to help me stretch until the end of the month.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 7, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> Ladies, Please excuse me if this has been answered already I'm new to the world of ceramides and I would like to know if it is ok to use my steamer with W
> GO or Hemp seed oil. I think I've read that heat can destroy the "good stuff" so I want to know if you ladies are steaming or using them with heat or just letting it sit for a while on your hair.


I do not see a thing worse with steaming it into the hair, but you may find you hair may eat it up on its own. When I tested it on my bare hair, it took 3 applications for my hair to become oily.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Aug 7, 2010)

so i'm on this challenge but might have only posted once before (probably because i don't have a regimen yet and was just using one ceramide- hot six oil). i just started using the silicon deep conditioner and it is sooo good. it did a steam dc treatment with it and i had less shrinkage plus my hair felt so soft. i'll be buying aubrey organics shampoo and conditioner i think by tomorrow and might be adding hempseed oil after looking at halee_J's post. her buns were so smooth and pretty!


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 7, 2010)

I've been slipping but I'm getting back in the game. I cowashed with Komaza's Moku Conditioner today. It has lacto-ceramide. I will pre poo with gleau oil and wash with CON Green tomorrow both of which have ceramides. So off to a good start.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 7, 2010)

bought WGO today as well as some Pimento hair groth oil which has WGO in it (last ingredient of 4.

here we go!!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 7, 2010)

I have my wheat germ oil and my hemp seed oil!


----------



## ladysaraii (Aug 7, 2010)

Pre-pooed with my WGO/EVOO mix.  I added some castor oil to it.  Once I use up some more, I may squirt some hempseed in the mix.

Actually, since I wash every few days maybe I should just alternate between the two


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 7, 2010)

*Count me in...I will just have to use my son's camera. *

AA


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 7, 2010)

Right now...I have combined Ayurveda with WGO.

Hibiscus powder, Brahmi, shikakai and Bringraj. I added some cooled coffee from earlier in the day and mixed it in to form a paste then I added the WGO, enough to loosen the paste slightly. It is on my head now, so I don't know the results yet.

BUT! I can tell you, my mom has problem 3a hair, she mixed WGO with a cheap conditioner and let it sit for 1/2 hr. She gives a big WOOOW!! Just after one use.  Soft, silky feeling and with smoothness.

AA


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 7, 2010)

*WHAT ARE CERAMIDES??
*If you have never tried ceramides, you are missing out. Ceramides are essential to the cohesion of the cuticle and maintenance of its protective effect for the hair shaft. Ceramides are known to protect and/or repair the hair fibers from or after attack by blowdriers, flatirons, and everyday wear and tear. In particular, ceramides *limit the loss of protein*, which gives the hair more strength and liveliness.




*I think at least for me, this is when the henna treatment comes in and then afterwards, do the WGO to seal it in. This sounds pretty good.  *

*AA*


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 7, 2010)

Well. I'm gonna wash tonight...I will prepoo with the wheat germ oil.


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Aug 7, 2010)

Evo-ny said:


> Can I join? I've been converted by lovely halee_J and her ceramide progress thread. ...
> !


 She converted me too!!

*What products/oils will you use? *Hemp seed oil and coconut oil
*How often will you use it?* sealing nightly and DC weekly (is this too much?)
*What is your application method?* massage scalp with conditioner, seal with hempseed or coconut oil
*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* But of course


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 7, 2010)

*Forgot to mention:

The Ceramide weapon of choice: Wheat Germ Oil

How often?: Twice a weak by pre-poo.*

*Would like to try Skala products.*


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok you know what? It's only 3 hours in and I. AM. A. BELIEVER.

So I had washed my hair earlier and simply decided to add the wheat germ oil to my hair for about 30-45 minutes...then I washed it out, no other process. 

MY HAIR WAS LIKE BUTTER! It was so soft!! like seriously! 

Then I mixed shea butter, hemp seed oil and a few drops of silk amino acid and smoothed that through my hair making sure all was covered as well as the end. Not a HUGE amount but enough.

Girls, today I was able to make my first BUN TYPE HAIRSTYLE! This is MAJOR for me. My hair is seriously like silk, it's super thick and the comb GLIDED through it and I was able to do this in like...NO TIME! I never DREAMED I could get all of my hair wrapped up like this.
*My hair earlier in the day. Well, yesterday, as it's 2 am now lol:*





*My bun! SQUEE! I'm just so HAPPY!! I can do buns now! Another option added to twists and puffs!*


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 8, 2010)

Can I join too??

*What products/oils will you use?* Sunflower oil

*How often will you use it? *Every week to seal after washing/cowashing

*What is your application method?* Just take a damp section and apply to seal, then gel for a twistout

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* In the near future...got some silicon mix but would rather use it when I start straightening my hair in fall/winter.


Sooo I guess I can do my update...

I tried sunflower oil for the first time tonight.  I.Am.In.Love!!  The oil is amazing!  It is very light and non greasy...my hair is really shiny/soft.    I can definitely tell a difference and my hair isn't even completely dry yet.  We'll see how this whole ceramides thing works over time...I'm excited.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Aug 8, 2010)

Ok I want in

What products/oils will you use?  Hemp seed Oil Only - pre-poo and daily use - Natures Gate Hemp seed Conditioner
What ceramide is in your product? Hemp Oil
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient). 1st Ingredient and 3rd (conditioner)
How often will you use it? Conditioner every time I wash -  oil every day
What is your application method? pretty much on each hair section throughout entire length
Will you deep condition with ceramides? If I deep condition I will add Hemp oil

I have started real use of Hemp Oil now.  I started friday night by putting oil throughout my hair - I washed it out saturday afternoon.  I used conditioner also with hemp oil.  After washing I put a mixture of castor oil and Hemp oil on sections of my hair.  Today I added a dab of oil mixed with some water on divided hair sections.  So far the results are great! smother texture for my natural hair - easier to manage - my hair is not left an oil mess especially after the amount of oil I have used.

Products I found with Hemp:
http://think-global.synthasite.com/organic-hair-care-products.php
I would like to try the hair mask -  Also I am in the process of taking comparison pics as well.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 8, 2010)

From the looks of the product example list i see a LOT of conditioners i have used and they all do great on my hair

I'll be watching from the sidelines tho.....jus wanted to see what the ceramide hype was all about


----------



## SmilingElephant (Aug 8, 2010)

Does jojoba oil have ceramides in it? Cause my hair loves that and coconut oil too


----------



## chelleypie810 (Aug 8, 2010)

used AOHSR to dc this wknd. not sure if it was the ceramides or my super skinny serum (gvp) but my hair is bbaahhhlliinngggiiinnn (blinging lol)!


----------



## Nae (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Ladies...this thread is very informative.  I never heard of ceramides.  I have one itme that contains a ceram...Lustersilk She Butter.  I know it is late in the game, but I am going to do this challenge.  It's my first.  Also, do you think this is good for a 9 y.o.?  My daghter has a texterizer and I am doing my best to take care of her hair.  
I will purchase some WGO and add to the Lustersilk and use as a pre poo.  I will also add WGO to my conditioner.  I will do once  a week for me and my daughter.  

Again, thanks you ladies are great!
NaeS


----------



## SleekyHair (Aug 9, 2010)

I wanna join!

*What products/oils will you use?* 
Matrix Sleek Look Shampoo, Conditioner & Miracle Reconstructor, L'Oreal Everstrong Overnight Repair Treatment, Sunflower Oil

*How often will you use it? *
Once a week: Shampoo & Condition w/ the Matrix products
Every other day: Seal w/ Sunflower oil & Apply the Overnight treatment before bed

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* 
Yes!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 9, 2010)

*What products/oils will you use?* Hemp, wheat, silicon mix  

*How often will you use it? * Every day/other day to seal as needed.

*What is your application method?* Prepoo with wheat germ oil, wash (once a week) with silicon mix shampoo, every 3 days, co wash with silicon mix conditioner with wheat germ oil added to both. For my leave in, hemp seed oil mixed with shea butter and drops of silk amino acid.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* silicon mix w wheat germ oil added.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 9, 2010)

DC'ed with WGO this weekend. rollerset with marakesh styling oil which has hemp oil in it and some Sedal S.O.S ceramides


----------



## Nae (Aug 9, 2010)

Deep conditioned with Lustrasiky Mango/Shea for 30 minutes.  Hair felt great! My daughter will get her deep condition this weekend and then she will be put in braids...I will still continue to deep condition with ceramides while her hair is in braides.  Still awaiting my WGO...should arrive some time this week!!! Yeah...then I will add that to my deep conditioner!

NaeS


----------



## Zawaj (Aug 10, 2010)

I just went to Whole Foods and bought Hemp Oil and Wheat Germ Oil !


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 10, 2010)

washed today and blowdried w/o the comb attachement and put Sedal S.O.S. Ceramides on hair and followed up with WGO on my hair (from close to the root to ends) also


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 11, 2010)

Can I still join? I just made a nightly scalp massage mix with Flax Seed Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Jojoba Oil, JBCO, AV gel and glycerin, plan on using it at least 3x a week.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 11, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Can I still join? I just made a nightly scalp massage mix with Flax Seed Oil, Hemp Seed Oil, Jojoba Oil, JBCO, AV gel and glycerin, plan on using it at least 3x a week.


 
Hey Elle 

Can I join too!!

I've been using AO conditioners sort of weekly and Renpure conditioners as my daily cowash. I'm going to get some sunflower and wgo and see how sealing with those work.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 11, 2010)

It's late but I'm joining too.  I've been using hemp seed and wheat germ oil for some time now, but an official challenge will help keep me on point.
*
What products/oils will you use?*  Regularly: CON original red or green shampoo (WGO 10th ingredient on both), WGO and Hemp seed oils.  I have some other items with ceramides, like Aubrey Organics, that I'll use on an as-needed basis.

*How often will you use it?* minimum 2x/week
*
What is your application method?* I DC once a week with my conditioner mix with WGO included.  My acv rinse (homemade) contains both WGO and Hemp seed oil, which I use 2x/week.  I seal with an blend that includes hemp seed.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Yes indeed.  I haven't been including that step regularly, so I'm excited to see what the difference will be.  Because of the scent, I'll use WGO for the DCs.


----------



## Nae (Aug 11, 2010)

My WGO arrived yesterday!!!  I will be deep conditioning with it this weekend...my daughter, too.  Can't wait to see/feel the difference.


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 11, 2010)

*What products/oils will you use?* I am using both rice bran oil and kukui nut oil because these were the oils I had on hand when I discovered ceramides a few days ago. I usually cook with my rice bran oil but will be using it for my hair as well. I had to add lemon oil to the kukui nut oil because I could not stand the smell.
*
How often will you use it?* Since it's summer and it's so hot and humid here, plus the fact that I work out and sweat every day, I am co-washing every night so I am using it every night. In addition, I am deep conditioning once a week so it will be in my dc's.
*
What is your application method?* After co-washing, I simply add some conditioner to my hair then either the kukui or rice bran oil and slap it back into a ponytail.
*
Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Yep! I am mixing the kukui nut oil in with my Queen Helene deep conditioner in addition to some diatomaceous earth. I dc with heat for about 20 minutes and I must say that my hair is silky, rich and coated with a silk like film after I finish, the DE has a lot to do with this though. I am going to finish up the bottle of kukui nut oil that I have then use rice bran oil exclusively since that is what I fry with anyways.


----------



## Lita (Aug 12, 2010)

Just going along for the ride...lol

Loving CERAMIDES for real-used the L'Oreal Everstrong reconstruct conditioner/then used the North America Hemp Co dc mask and sealed with North America co Hemp seed oil (hair feels thicker a lot stronger,soft,soft,soft with plenty of shine..




Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## knt1229 (Aug 13, 2010)

I bought some WGO on Monday and I love it. I added some to my caramel treatment I did on Tuesday. I have also been using it to seal my ends. I noticed a difference right away. My hair is less frizzy and the dry fuzzy patch of hair I had in the center of the back of my head is mostly gone. 

ETA: I didn't join the challenge. But I wanted to share my results.


----------



## yodie (Aug 14, 2010)

Switching up my ceramide weapon! Lol..
I'll be using sunflower oil on my entire head, at least every other day.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 14, 2010)

Do ceramides still work if you use it AFTER another product? I use sunflower oil after applying my diluted Vo5. Does that mean its not getting a chance to do its job?


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 14, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Do ceramides still work if you use it AFTER another product? I use sunflower oil after applying my diluted Vo5. Does that mean its not getting a chance to do its job?



I use my WGO during my dc (I don't use heat) wash it out and still notice the difference...especially in shine.  So I would think you still would get the benefit. Plus I have a conditioner with ceramides in it and wash that out too.  So I think you should be ok.


----------



## yodie (Aug 14, 2010)

Are ladies seeing results with sunflower oil?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 14, 2010)

Nix08 said:


> I use my WGO during my dc (I don't use heat) wash it out and still notice the difference...especially in shine.  So I would think you still would get the benefit. Plus I have a conditioner with ceramides in it and wash that out too.  So I think you should be ok.



Thanks! I'm thinking about just mixing the oil in my spray bottle instead of applying them separately. That would still have the same effect as well? Not just the ceramides but moisturizing in general.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 14, 2010)

yodie said:


> Are ladies seeing results with sunflower oil?




I haven't had to do a protein treatment since I started using it. But I also use Nexxus Therappe every 2 weeks so IDK what's doing what.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 14, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Do ceramides still work if you use it AFTER another product? I use sunflower oil after applying my diluted Vo5. Does that mean its not getting a chance to do its job?



I think so. My hair definitely feels different using ceramide oils to seal vs. non-ceramide oils.


----------



## TopShelf (Aug 14, 2010)

using WGO with my dc as i type this.

but i also purchased (although i said i wouldnt) aphogee pro vitamin leave in conditioner as it has wheat germ oil as its number 7 ingredient.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 14, 2010)

Going to get some monoi oil to mask the wheat germ scent!

Do you think it would be a bad idea to put wheat germ oil in a spray bottle with some glycerine if I kept it in the fridge?


----------



## yodie (Aug 14, 2010)

Another ceramide question.

Does anyone know if hempseed oil is more beneficial than Sunflower oil?
Do ceramides have to be applied to wet hair to be effective?
I'd like to use sunflower oil daily and DC with hempseed oil or DC with Sunflower if it's just as effective. I don't want to buy another product if one can do it all.
Returned my hempseed oil because of short shelf life.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 14, 2010)

yodie said:


> Are ladies seeing results with sunflower oil?



So far yes...

My twistout this week was a little shinier than normal.  (started using it last week)

ALSO.....

I LOVE sunflower oil for my skin and face...great after shower moisturizer.  Keeps my skin soft and supple.


----------



## yodie (Aug 14, 2010)

HISdaughter said:


> So far yes...
> 
> My twistout this week was a little shinier than normal. (started using it last week)
> 
> ...


 
Are you seeing any strength/thickness or transformation of ends? 
Great for skin and face, huh? Maybe I'll try Sunflower oil on my face and body instead of Grapeseed oil. I like that Sunflower isn't heavy and doesn't have that peanutty smell. 
I returned my hempseed oil when I found out it doesn't have a long shelf life. I don't want to throw $ away.  

I'm looking for a ceramide oil that will transform my hair. I notice that most products have wheat germ oil or hempseed oil.


----------



## Reecie (Aug 14, 2010)

Maxandsally, Manda, Funkycoils, MissJae09, Newbeginnings2010, Misshoney26, Zawaj, Jazzyto, Missi, Evo-ny, Bkprincess617, Actionactress, Displacedcreole, HisDaughter, Kaykaybobay, Nae, Sleekyhair, Song_of_serenity, Ellepixie, HennaRo, Ronnieaj, RossBoss

*WELCOME LADIES!!​*:woohoo:​*I hope ceramides are treating you well.  How are things going for you?*


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you so much!


----------



## yodie (Aug 14, 2010)

Decided to buy smaller bottle of hempseed and prepoo with that. I'll use Sunflower oil daily. Its light and gives a nice sheen. 

So, I'm ready! Got my Hairfinity, Ceramides, protein shakes, drinking plenty of water and exercising.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 14, 2010)

Haven't checked in lately...still using various ceramidal condishes....have been dc'ing on dry hair with L'Oreal Mega Moisture - rinsing out in the morning and following up with Humectress (as a leave in) and clipping up (lazy days - and there have A LOT of those) 

Other times...still using L'Occitance, Kerastase, Redken Extreme (Deep Fuel, Anti-Snap) Philip B., Alterna, etc.....(just realized that it was that many...smh)


----------



## southerncitygirl (Aug 14, 2010)

i am not a part of this challenge but wanted to share my testimony:

i have been a ao poo/condish user for yrs and never thought anything of it. about a month ago i started to co-wash with tresemme naturals and noticed my hair though it wasn't unmanageable but became quite frizzy and i couldn't figure out why.the condish was slippy but my curl pattern was fuzzy and my twistouts didn't last as long. this past thursday i made a pre-poo of avocado, water and wgo in the blender and slathered it into my strands. i covered with a plastic bag and a shower cap. i poo'ed with a mix of wgo, aowc and ao j.a.y (added saa and wgo), then conditioned with aowc and more wgo. my hair is almost back to normal and from here on out if i co-wash ceramides must be added to my condish.....what a difference of not using these (ceramides)for a month makes!


----------



## Zawaj (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay this is what I've noticed after about a week of consistent use:

My nape and edges had been getting really tangly; I think was a result of overprocessing. Now my nape and edges are really soft and smooth. The nape is so soft that my curls are not even defined (while dry) it's just fluffy.

I've been using hempseed oil and wheatgerm oil together.


----------



## schipperchow1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Since increasing my ceramide usage, I noticed that I have to minimize coconut oil because then my hair gets crunchy.  I never experienced that witch coconut oil before.  I also don't need to use as much product to get results.


----------



## Minty (Aug 15, 2010)

Went to the salon yesterday for a trim, consult and style. Although she stated my hair was weak (yup, I overprocessed my relaxer on Monday), when she trimmed she took only a little more than I did when I dusted my hair after the relaxer. 

I said to her before we started "I like my hair, but I want it healthy so take off what needs to go" She is a master cutter so I was very very confident in her ability. 

WOW, when she was done, I looked up and said, that's it. She said "you didn't need anymore - if I took more, it would be a cut..." 

YEA!!!

I couldn't tell you how happy I was.

(Now to get my reconstructors going - work on that weak hair )


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 15, 2010)

:attention:someone please tell me the ceramide in silicon mix and is it the same thing as silicon mass???????


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Aug 15, 2010)

I just went into my stash and pulled out a tube of Fekkai Shea Butter Hair Mask. It contains Safflower seed oil, Sunflower Seed oil, Macadamia seed oil, etc. I'm going to try this straight without adding anything. I didn't know this was a Ceramide conditioner!


----------



## Zawaj (Aug 15, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Went to the salon yesterday for a trim, consult and style. Although she stated my hair was weak (yup, I overprocessed my relaxer on Monday), when she trimmed she took only a little more than I did when I dusted my hair after the relaxer.
> 
> I said to her before we started "I like my hair, but I want it healthy so take off what needs to go" She is a master cutter so I was very very confident in her ability.
> 
> ...



That's great! Finding a good stylist is hard to find. I almost professed my love to my new and awesome stylist .

I'm overprocessed to around the perimeter of my hair and about half my length . I had a stylist do a "corrective" and overprocessed me something awful . I thought I'd have to get an epic hair cut but luckily I was able to hold on to some length. I think we may be length twins Hijabi .

What reconstructors are you using to strengthen your hair?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 15, 2010)

I see why I stopped using silicon mix. My scalp is as dry as the Sahara!!! Yuck. :/
Beyond that, still using the hemp, wheat germ oil and doing well.


----------



## Zawaj (Aug 15, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> I see why I stopped using silicon mix. My scalp is as dry as the Sahara!!! Yuck. :/
> Beyond that, still using the hemp, wheat germ oil and doing well.



I did not like Silicon Mix either although I haven't tried it as a relaxed haired person.


----------



## Minty (Aug 15, 2010)

Because my hair is weak and not breaking, I will not go with heavy protein reconstructors. I get a fairly descent amount of regular protein with Redken Anti-Snap, which I use after every time my hair is washed/rinsed. 

{Plus, I have fine/medium (NON-COARSE) strands - so the amount of protein I use can be consistent for long stretches, but it can not be heavy.}

this week:  I'll be using Redken Extreme and follow up with Anti-Snap.
The next DC will be Rolland Una Reconstructor (it isn't a heavy reconstructor)

next 2-3 weeks after: And then I will DC w/steam 2x a week with Rolland until its used up (about 3 more uses)

I'll cont. co-wasing w/Sebastian Light and Kenra Moisture 1-2x/wk

And I'll be using my megatek mix 2-3x a/week at night

Daily I use a bit of Phyto 7 Hydrating creme on my ends followed by one pump of my oils mix (Hemp,Sunflower,Coconut,Camellia,Jojoba,etc)

_________________________

For anyone else that has weak hair, I would also suggest the following options:

Joico K-pak 
Sebastian Penetrait
Aphogee 2min (but there are stipulations to this product)


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 15, 2010)

I added WGO to my DC today, and my hair was SO easy to comb through afterward!  The difference was actually shocking, because I normally add oils to my DC and still don't get this amount of slip and softness afterward.  This is my second week adding it to my DC, and I this will become a regular .


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 15, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Maxandsally, Manda, Funkycoils, MissJae09, Newbeginnings2010, Misshoney26, Zawaj, Jazzyto, Missi, Evo-ny, Bkprincess617, Actionactress, Displacedcreole, HisDaughter, Kaykaybobay, Nae, Sleekyhair, Song_of_serenity, Ellepixie, HennaRo, Ronnieaj, RossBoss
> 
> *WELCOME LADIES!!*
> :woohoo:​
> *I hope ceramides are treating you well. How are things going for you?*


 
I am really loving it.

Today I put it in my henna.  I first put coffee in the henna and let it cool, then added WGO. The paste was smooth and easy to rinse out. I love the bling!!! The hair is soft and lays flat while in a bun.

I think Ayurveda with WGO works very well for me. The protein and moisture from them get sealed in.


----------



## maxandsally (Aug 15, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Maxandsally, Manda, Funkycoils, MissJae09, Newbeginnings2010, Misshoney26, Zawaj, Jazzyto, Missi, Evo-ny, Bkprincess617, Actionactress, Displacedcreole, HisDaughter, Kaykaybobay, Nae, Sleekyhair, Song_of_serenity, Ellepixie, HennaRo, Ronnieaj, RossBoss
> 
> *WELCOME LADIES!!*
> :woohoo:​
> *I hope ceramides are treating you well. How are things going for you?*


 
I've been using walnut oil in my co wash, my hair is very shiny and feels so much better than before.  I have learned so much since I've been on this forum.  If I had this knowledge 20 yrs ago, no relaxer for me.


----------



## Nae (Aug 15, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Maxandsally, Manda, Funkycoils, MissJae09, Newbeginnings2010, Misshoney26, Zawaj, Jazzyto, Missi, Evo-ny, Bkprincess617, Actionactress, Displacedcreole, HisDaughter, Kaykaybobay, Nae, Sleekyhair, Song_of_serenity, Ellepixie, HennaRo, Ronnieaj, RossBoss
> 
> *WELCOME LADIES!!*
> :woohoo:​
> *I hope ceramides are treating you well. How are things going for you?*


 
Things are going well.  I put WGO oil on my hair on Friday and then went to the gym and then got my hair done at a paul mitchell hair school.  When my hair was washed, it was so easy to comb.  I knew it had to the the WGO...my first time every using...it is definitely a staple for me...i used it on my daughter's hair too and her hair felt great!
Nae


----------



## Puddles (Aug 16, 2010)

_guess I'm going to join in and buy some WGO._


----------



## Ltown (Aug 16, 2010)

I haven't check in but I'm still using my oil mixes(kukui, wgo, hemp oil).


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 16, 2010)

somebody help me with this silicon mix mass thing please


----------



## jetbeauty09 (Aug 16, 2010)

I dc'd w/Biosilk hydrating conditioner (WGO and others) overnight with Hot Six Oil (WGO) on top and when I rinsed it out, my hair was BUTTAH! My hair never felt so smooth and soft.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 16, 2010)

LOVE  the way my hair feels after using WGO and Hemp seed oil.. I think i've added it to everything! I don't want my hair to be without these oils! I pre-co wash with them. I've added it to my leave in and I certainly DC with it.


----------



## Urban (Aug 16, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> somebody help me with this silicon mix mass thing please



Hi Lamaria,

I've never heard of a product called silicon mass. Can you post a link to it? I think that might help the other ladies to see if it's  the same product.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 16, 2010)

got my hemp seed oil on saturday ......




how can one oil be so yummy ?!?!?! how is it even possible?
The moisture retention is awesome. Usually when I tie my twists down for the night, when i wake up they are pretty much flattened,and only come to life after I juice and seal.... but sunday morn and today, they were just as plump as the day before !!!!

now my wheat germ oil will be used primerily for DCs and in my protein shakes (for consumption)


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Maxandsally, Manda, Funkycoils, MissJae09, Newbeginnings2010, Misshoney26, Zawaj, Jazzyto, Missi, Evo-ny, Bkprincess617, Actionactress, Displacedcreole, HisDaughter, Kaykaybobay, Nae, Sleekyhair, Song_of_serenity, Ellepixie, HennaRo, Ronnieaj, RossBoss
> 
> *WELCOME LADIES!!​*
> :woohoo:​*I hope ceramides are treating you well.  How are things going for you?*



I don't know if I notice a big difference. I have been adding WGO to Silicon Mix for my DC, and my hair feels softer, but I don't notice it being more manageable. I also added WGO to my Aussie Moist as a DC, and I get the same thing. Softness, but not more manageable. I added WGO to my regular sealing oil (Palmers Olive Oil) and same thing. Maybe I need to use just WGO to seal or start prepooing with it?

ETA: My hair feels soft when it dries, which is something I don't normally experience so I love it, but...am I supposed to be having some amazing new experience?


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 16, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Maxandsally, Manda, Funkycoils, MissJae09, Newbeginnings2010, Misshoney26, Zawaj, Jazzyto, Missi, Evo-ny, Bkprincess617, Actionactress, Displacedcreole, HisDaughter, Kaykaybobay, Nae, Sleekyhair, Song_of_serenity, Ellepixie, HennaRo, Ronnieaj, RossBoss
> 
> *WELCOME LADIES!!*
> :woohoo:​
> *I hope ceramides are treating you well. How are things going for you?*


 

I have been doing scalp massages with my mix and I love it! My hair is very soft in the morning and my SSKs are decreasing (knock on wood).


----------



## RossBoss (Aug 16, 2010)

Reecie said:


> Maxandsally, Manda, Funkycoils, MissJae09, Newbeginnings2010, Misshoney26, Zawaj, Jazzyto, Missi, Evo-ny, Bkprincess617, Actionactress, Displacedcreole, HisDaughter, Kaykaybobay, Nae, Sleekyhair, Song_of_serenity, Ellepixie, HennaRo, Ronnieaj, RossBoss
> 
> *WELCOME LADIES!!​*
> :woohoo:​*I hope ceramides are treating you well.  How are things going for you?*



Things are going great! I know that the rice bran oil will help me with my 12-16 week stretches. I was going to dc yesterday but got lazy, so I think I will just wait until next weekend.


----------



## luvmesumhair (Aug 16, 2010)

Well Sunday I DC'd on dry hair with AOWC mixed with 50:50 EVOO & WGO for 30 mins.  LOVE IT!  (I think my hair likes the AOWC better then the AOHSR)  

Co-washed with Tresemme (I came up with the idea of adding some WGO to the bottle of Tresemme for when I co-wash.  Do you think I am over doing it a little?  LOL

Airdried with Redken Extreme'Anti-snap leave-in, Moisturized then bunned.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Aug 16, 2010)

so far so good with the ceramides - my hair feels stronger somehow it's also more moisturized.  I'm using hemp oil which seems to soak into my hair.  I use it mixed with a bit of water every night when I put my hair in one or two braids.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 16, 2010)

Going to have to find new conditioner and poo. <3 LOVING the shea/Whgo mix and also going to make a wheat/hemp/water/vegeglycerine and SAA spritz


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 17, 2010)

Been consistently using WhGO in my conditioners.  I just wish I could use it as a leave in without dealing with the smell.


----------



## Minty (Aug 17, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> somebody help me with this silicon mix mass thing please



Hey Lamaria - I don't understand the question. 
If you are asking about the ceramides in SM, yes there are ceramides in the product........I don't know what "mass" is. Please explain -


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Changing things up*



Nymphe said:


> I want to see how my hair does with water rinsing and hemp seed oil alone.
> 
> My mix in a 2 oz container:
> 
> ...



Hi there,

Do you mind me asking how this is working out for you? I have fine strands and while I find the wheat germ oil to be an awesome ceramide rich oil it is just too heavy for my fine/thin strands.

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Aug 17, 2010)

Soooo this week was my second week using the sunflower oil.  I used it during my DC...just slathered it on top of the conditioner I was using...didn't use heat.  Then I used it to seal before I applied gel for my twist out.  

This week my hair felt a little different than last week.  My hair definitely felt stronger, thicker, and a little drier than normal.  

Idk if it's cuz I clarified this week.  (which doesn't usually happen after I clarify...my hair goes back to normal after the DC) Maybe my hair is now starting to react to my gel (eco styler protein)  Or my hair is finally getting the chance to repair itself of damage that I wasn't aware of.  We'll see.  

I'm going to continue using them...


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 17, 2010)

*Re: Changing things up*



morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you mind me asking how this is working out for you? I have fine strands and while I find the wheat germ oil to be an awesome ceramide rich oil it is just too heavy for my fine/thin strands.
> 
> ...


I am still using it on soaking wet hair underneath gel...works great and no greasiness after drying. Try the wheat germ oil for oil rinsing or you can sell it to me.


----------



## ojemba (Aug 17, 2010)

Does wgo have to be refrigerated? I think I read on another tread that the shelf life isn't that long.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Aug 17, 2010)

I am a 4a/b natural and I just started using ceramides. I put little water, aloe vera juice, hemp oil, grapeseed oil, and essential oil in a spray bottle as a leave in. My hair felt instantly soft. After it dried, it still feels soft. I can definitely tell a difference with the hemp oil.

I have tried the other products before without hemp but this time the softeness stayed after my hair dried.

My hair normally feels rough and dry especially in the middle section but this time it feels really soft. I will make this a staple. I think this will help me with retention. 

I think ceramides are great for us 4b natural have problems with retention. 

This is a great thread.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 17, 2010)

ojemba said:


> Does wgo have to be refrigerated? I think I read on another tread that the shelf life isn't that long.


 
Yes it does. What I do is take it out the day I am going to use it and shake it up a few times to allow it to incorporate again, then put it back in fridge when done.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Hey Lamaria - I don't understand the question.
> If you are asking about the ceramides in SM, yes there are ceramides in the product........I don't know what "mass" is. Please explain -


 

Silicon mass deep treatment 


*Product Description*

*Product Description*

EASY LOOK Silicon Mas Deep Treatment Characteristics : A deep capillary repairer elaborated with an exclusive moisturizing formula that combines the essential vitamins, Silicon, minerals, proteins and natural ingredients that hydrate your hair providing softness and body. USE : Wash your hair as needed and rinse thoroughly making sure that no shampoo residue is left. Apply Silicon Mas from the roots to the ends and sit under the hair dryer for 5 to 10 minutes for better results. SIZE : NET WT. 16 OZ / 456 gr is this the same thing as silicon mass?? does it have any ceramides?
TIA


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 17, 2010)

Im in...

*What products/oils will you use?* Wheat Germ Oil and Silicon Mix

*How often will you use it?* 3-4 times a week

*What is your application method? *I have a conditioner concoction that I put WGO into, I am co washing every day/every other day for the next month.  I am going to the BSS by my house to buy the Silicon Mix tonight and will use that about 2 times this week.

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Absolutely.


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 17, 2010)

..........


----------



## SleekyHair (Aug 17, 2010)

Update: I've been sealing the ends my hair with sunflower oil every night before bed. I think I'm sprung


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 17, 2010)

Whoops! I didnt refridgerate mine. 



Myjourney2009 said:


> Yes it does. What I do is take it out the day I am going to use it and shake it up a few times to allow it to incorporate again, then put it back in fridge when done.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 17, 2010)

KhandiB said:


> Whoops! I didnt refridgerate mine.


 
How long have you had it?


----------



## KhandiB (Aug 17, 2010)

Ive had it for 2 days..



Myjourney2009 said:


> How long have you had it?


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 17, 2010)

Just checking in.  I'm still using WGO and Hot 6


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 17, 2010)

KhandiB said:


> Ive had it for 2 days..


 

Then its fine, just put it in the fridge. It does not go bad that quickly it just last longer in the fridge.


----------



## maxandsally (Aug 17, 2010)

Jus got some WGO today at Whole Foods.  Can't wait to try it.


----------



## maxandsally (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG, jus tried this WGO.  It is the funkiest thing on the planet.  It really needs something that can mask the odor.  I was gonna say smell, but it is an "odor".  Deep conditioning overnite sealed with WGO.  Hope I get fantastic results.  I will let you know.


----------



## Minty (Aug 18, 2010)

LaMaria - I don't know, check the ingredients list for ceramides.


----------



## TwistNMx (Aug 18, 2010)

maxandsally said:


> OMG, jus tried this WGO. It is the funkiest thing on the planet. It really needs something that can mask the odor. I was gonna say smell, but it is an "odor". Deep conditioning overnite sealed with WGO. Hope I get fantastic results. I will let you know.


 
You've got that right. 
I mix it in my conditioners and "rinse out".


----------



## lamaria211 (Aug 18, 2010)

bump bumpity bump


----------



## Nae (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey Ladies...Carol's Daughter's Margauret's Magic has WGO.   I believe it's the 8th ingredient.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 18, 2010)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I just went into my stash and pulled out a tube of Fekkai Shea Butter Hair Mask. It contains Safflower seed oil, Sunflower Seed oil, Macadamia seed oil, etc. I'm going to try this straight without adding anything. I didn't know this was a Ceramide conditioner!


 

Hey AJJ...Thanks for the info...I have this as well

I think I will try it as a DC on dry hair overnight...



*shout out to IDTH*


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 18, 2010)

I bought some WGO last night due to some breakage I've been having. I'm thinking about ingesting it, as well as applying to my ends (maybe even baggy) a few times a week.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 18, 2010)

I co washed today with Lustrasilk's cholesterol (contains wgo)... and I have added wheat germ oil to my cantu shea butter leave in conditioner. Love those ceramides!


----------



## SimJam (Aug 18, 2010)

I love hemp seed oil on my hair but gosh I HATE the smell.

I actually like the smell of the WGO


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 18, 2010)

I tried just for giggles Ion Moisture Solutions Moisturizing Treatment(WGO in it) as a leave in and Qhemet Amla over it. I'm really surprised my hair stayed moisturized all day. This weekend I will use it as a treatment lol.

Right now I'm doing an overnitght treatment with AO and added a little sunflower oil to it. Hopefully it will turn out alright.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 18, 2010)

REALLY?!?! wow!!!!.... I guess that's why they say different strokes for different folks! 



SimJam said:


> I love hemp seed oil on my hair but gosh I HATE the smell.
> 
> I actually like the smell of the WGO


----------



## Urban (Aug 18, 2010)

lamaria211 said:


> bump bumpity bump



It seems like no-one knows eh? Could you possibly email the company that makes Silicon Mix and ask them?


----------



## SimJam (Aug 18, 2010)

@ missjay09

odd huh?
I can smell it alllll through the day I cant even put the smell into words
and today my b/f actually sed he doesnt like it either  (and that comment was unsollicited LOL)

he was like, ur not gonna out "THAT THING" in ur hair tonight are u?

guess I'll have to find a nice EO to mix with it, cause my hair loves it !!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 19, 2010)

If it has not been mentioned yet...there is an easy way to get ceramides internally...Phytophanere vitamins have quite a bit of ceramides - it's an excellent vitamin and it takes about 3 months to see results..

*Wheat Germ Oil*, Carrot (Daucus Carota) Oil, *Rice Bran Oil*, Fish Oil, Borage (Borago Officinalis) Seed Oil, Brewer's Yeast, Acerola, Glycerin, Marine Gelatin, *Sunflower Oil*, Hydrogenated Soybean Oil, CI 73575, CI 73200


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm in. I'll join too.

_What products/oils will you use?  Alpha Rice Bran Oil
What ceramide is in your product? Don't know: Rice Bran oil
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient). 1st I think
How often will you use it? Daily oil rinse/wash and moisturizing with rosewater/ricebran oil/water.
What is your application method? oil rinses and moisturizing spritz, may add to Deep Conditioner as well
Will you deep condition with ceramides?_ May add to Deep Conditioner with Heat Cap.


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Changing things up*



morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Do you mind me asking how this is working out for you? I have fine strands and while I find the wheat germ oil to be an awesome ceramide rich oil it is just too heavy for my fine/thin strands.
> 
> ...



I have REALLY fine hair and rice bran has been my saviour. plus it's cheap.


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2010)

Has anyone seen thicker, stronger  strands? My strands are fine, too many are split and overall seems weak. Using sunflower oil a minimum of 4x's per week and applying hempseed on dry hair every other week.

Re phytophanere: saw very good results. Switched to Hairfinity. I'd like to take ceramides without swallowing oil. Any inexpensive, over the counter suggestions?


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 19, 2010)

My AO with sunflower oil added overnight dc was a success. My rough ends feel much much better and the silky ones(due to henna) feel amazing. This is my first overnight dc success, not sure though how often to do it. I am supposed to henna this weekend, would it be overkill to add a ceramide oil to the mix? Hmmm decisions!


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 19, 2010)

HennaRo said:


> My AO with sunflower oil added overnight dc was a success. My rough ends feel much much better and the silky ones(due to henna) feel amazing. This is my first overnight dc success, not sure though how often to do it. I am supposed to henna this weekend, would it be overkill to add a ceramide oil to the mix? Hmmm decisions!


 
*I have done a couple of times now.  I pour coffee in my mixture to form a paste, let it cool off and then mix in the WGO. This creatures and very smooth paste and it rinses out nicely. My hair is soft afterwards. (Try adding WGO to the brahmi/shikakai/hibiscus mixes--yummy!)*

*No mushy hair or anything--for my hair at least.  Shiny hair is in order!*

*AA*


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 19, 2010)

I would like to state for the record that WGO is one of my new bestest friends !  Now I have a deep and abiding love for avocado oil that is going nowhere fast, but I've had to add WGO to my list.  The past three deep conditions I've done I've added a dollop of WGO to them, and my hair is SSOOOOOOOOO easy to detangle afterward!  The comb just glides through, it is so soft.  I do not cease to be flabbergasted.  Sadly I couldn't find my avocado oil for last night's DC, but on Sunday I'm quite sure the heavens will open when I combine the two .  Loving this challenge .


----------



## Shay72 (Aug 19, 2010)

I have been doing hot oil treatments with my Gleau Oil and sealing with every now and then. I will try and remember to add it to my dc on Sunday.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 19, 2010)

yodie said:


> Has anyone seen thicker, stronger strands? My strands are fine, too many are split and overall seems weak. Using sunflower oil a minimum of 4x's per week and applying hempseed on dry hair every other week.
> 
> Re phytophanere: saw very good results. Switched to Hairfinity. I'd like to take ceramides without swallowing oil. Any inexpensive, over the counter suggestions?


 

YESSSSS!!!!! Read this testimonial that I did (nothing ingested):
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11805386&highlight=#post11805386

I can't stop touching my hair, I may need an intervention soon!!!!


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Changing things up*



nomadpixi said:


> I have REALLY fine hair and rice bran has been my saviour. plus it's cheap.



Hi there,

Thanks so, so much for sharing this! Do you mind me asking where you purchase your rice bran oil from?

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## greight (Aug 19, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> YESSSSS!!!!! Read this testimonial that I did (nothing ingested):
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?p=11805386&highlight=#post11805386
> 
> I can't stop touching my hair, I may need an intervention soon!!!!



I appreciate your testimony and your detailed process . I'm going to try this when I place my next vitacost order.


----------



## yodie (Aug 19, 2010)

I second that 'thank you' for the detailed post. I can't wait to see how differentmy hair is months from now.


----------



## Ronnieaj (Aug 19, 2010)

*Re: Changing things up*



morehairplease said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks so, so much for sharing this! Do you mind me asking where you purchase your rice bran oil from?
> 
> ...



I know this wasn't directed at me, but I got my rice bran oil from www.fromnaturewithlove.com.  HTH.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 19, 2010)

yodie said:


> I second that 'thank you' for the detailed post. I can't wait to see how differentmy hair is months from now.


 
Girl, you will feel a difference the first day. My hair feels smooth like I went to the salon. I  LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Aug 19, 2010)

so far this week I have pre oiled hair on wednesday with hemp seed oil washed - then put a mixture of castor oil and more hemp oil on braided sections- after washing I would say my hair wasn't as puffy- seemed a bit more elongated too - thursday I put a little hemp oil mixed with a tad a bit of water on sectioned hair.  I would say my hair is still very soft and moisturized!


----------



## EllePixie (Aug 20, 2010)

Hmmm...I'm pondering decreasing my use of my hemp seed oil...I'm having some issues with my low porosity hair.


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 21, 2010)

Forgive me if this was already asked but...of all the ceramide oils, which one has the least offensive smell?  I'd like to have one I can use as a leave in.


----------



## SleekyHair (Aug 21, 2010)

^ Sunflower oil is odorless


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 21, 2010)

SleekyHair said:


> ^ Sunflower oil is odorless



Thank you my dear!  And your hair is gorgeous!!


----------



## LaidBak (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, I am not going anywhere today so I think I may put some stinky WhGO in my hair and wrap it in a plastic cap.  I can rinse it out tomorrow if the smell gets to be bad.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Aug 23, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> Hmmm...I'm pondering decreasing my use of my hemp seed oil...I'm having some issues with my low porosity hair.


 

This is what I found on low porosity hair. HTH

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=249727


----------



## Nix08 (Aug 24, 2010)

Hey ladies, one of our fellow members N_Vision has a blog relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com (I owe my hair 'awakening' to her blog).  She posted about the specific ingredient to look for when looking for ceramides:  2-Oleamido and 1,3 Octadecanediol.  
If this has already been posted my apologies - I'm at work and couldn't search all 32 pages


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Aug 24, 2010)

Is anyone ingesting the oils? I had 1tsp in my spirulina/chlorella drink last night. I couldn't even taste it.


----------



## Sharpened (Aug 24, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Is anyone ingesting the oils? I had 1tsp in my spirulina/chlorella drink last night. I couldn't even taste it.


NO, but I am going to pick up some sunflower oil next month for oil pulling and cooking.


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 24, 2010)

*Does WGO linger?*

*Well, it does for a short time but eventually disappears.  I love mixing it with my Suave or Pantene or something while detangling it into my bun. I sometimes touch up my ends or the edges of my hair with it. I don't mind I am at home.*

*But my hair is singing praises, especially my ends. The softness and sheen from WGO lasts a time.*

*AA*


----------



## ActionActress (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone mentioned a shea butter WGO mix...that sounds yummy!! I am *going to try it.*

*I've at times been mixing WGO with Castor oil (either types).*

*AA*


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 24, 2010)

SleekyHair said:


> ^ Sunflower oil is odorless



SleekyHair do you mind me asking if whether or not this is heavy?

thanks in advance for your response,
tishee


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 24, 2010)

Haven't checked in lately but I am adding Redken Time Reset Revitalizer...I think they have outdone themselves with this one...still taking my Phyto vitamins which always gave me great results...

I have been using the Sunflower Oil on occasion...I like how light it is and will probably use it as a hot oil treatment versus mixing in my conditioners...I really like how it works on my DD's hair...


----------



## grow (Aug 24, 2010)

just checking in....still using my ceramides but finally added whgo.

strangely enough, it has no odor, so i was almost afraid to use it, thinking it wasn't stinky enough, lol!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 24, 2010)

I just got a few new products with ceramides in them.  Redken anti snap leave in and  Relaxed Styling Foam Mousse from Vigorol. It has wheat germ oil in it.   I have never had such pliable hair before. I'm very encouraged at my progress. My new growth is easily slicked down. That is something I could never do. I'm so grateful for this thread.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Aug 24, 2010)

checking in - saturday I soaked hair with Hemp oil washed and conditioned - also put a dab throughout hair after washing - tonight I will was hair again adding a bit of hemp oil to my conditioner.


----------



## SleekyHair (Aug 24, 2010)

morehairplease said:


> SleekyHair do you mind me asking if whether or not this is heavy?
> 
> thanks in advance for your response,
> tishee



It's not heavy at all.  It has about the same consistency as coconut oil.


----------



## taz007 (Aug 24, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Haven't checked in lately but I am adding *Redken Time Reset Revitalizer*...I think they have outdone themselves with this one...still taking my Phyto vitamins which always gave me great results...



Oh?  Do tell, in detail, how wonderful this product is, please!


----------



## yodie (Aug 24, 2010)

La Plancha Deep Heat Treatment has ceramides. Great condish!

My hair air dried ALOT quicker today, within hours. Usually doesn't dry until the next day. I used protein and ceramides (of course). Does this mean anything in particular?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 24, 2010)

taz007 said:


> Oh? Do tell, in detail, how wonderful this product is, please!


 

Hey Tazzy...I spoke abt it here...

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=490672&highlight=


----------



## taz007 (Aug 24, 2010)

^^^ Sold!!! Clicking "Check Out" now ....


----------



## flowinlocks (Aug 24, 2010)

Checking in... Applied WGO and Hemp oil as a prepoo then applied dc right over.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 24, 2010)

Someone just bumped a kemi oyl thread. I love kemi oyl but haven't used it in years. My hair did well with it and it smelled sooo good.

 Hm... it may just help to cut the smell of my Whgo/shea butter mix (and yes, I mentioned it earlier, and yeah it really IS a GREAT mixture!!! )
ETA...
But the more I think about it. I'm going a completely natural based route and Kemi oyl's reps are even still, years later, tight lipped about what's in it. Hm. Maybe essential oils instead? Still got my eye on monoi oil...


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 25, 2010)

taz007 said:


> ^^^ Sold!!! Clicking "Check Out" now ....




Lol...u had to order it online???  Is there a Ulta, Beauty Brands, SmartStyle(Walmart), or Trade Secret by you?


----------



## Sherae (Aug 25, 2010)

I would like to join this challenge.

What products/oils will you use? 100% Hemp Seed Oil, Aubrey Organics (Honeysuckle Rose), Joick K-pak, Aveeno Leave-In Moisturizer 

How often will you use it? At least 3 times a week.

What is your application method? Prepoo with Hemp Seed Oil mix, DC with AOHSR weekly. Seal with a little bit of HSO/Almond Oil mix.

Will you deep condition with ceramides? Yes


----------



## taz007 (Aug 26, 2010)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Lol...u had to order it online???  Is there a Ulta, Beauty Brands, SmartStyle(Walmart), or Trade Secret by you?



The closest store is a Walmart.  I did not know that they sell it there.  I will check it out today.  Thanks!


----------



## SLOGRO (Aug 26, 2010)

post is below


----------



## SLOGRO (Aug 26, 2010)

burt bees baby has ceramide oils high in it's ingredients list it's says for skin but i figured all natural can be used in hair also

Baby Bee Nourishing Baby Oil
Stay soft and precious.Ingredients: prunus armeniaca (apricot) kernel oil, vitis vinifera (grape) seed oil, tritium vulgare (wheat) germ oil, fragrance, helianthus annus (sunflower) seed oil, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf extract, tocopherol, glycine soja (soybean) oil, beta-carotene, canola oil, limonene 

Baby Bee Buttermilk Lotion
Wave bye-bye to dry skinIngredients: water, helianthus annuus (sunflower) seed oil, glycerin, cocos nucifera (coconut) oil, stearic acid, beeswax, fragrance, glucose, tocopherol, citrus aurantium dulcis (orange) peel wax, aloe barbadensis leaf extract, buttermilk powder, xanthan gum, sucrose stearate, sodium borate, rosmarinus officinalis (rosemary) leaf extract, glucose oxidase, lactoperoxidase


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 26, 2010)

I know its a good thing but it seems a bit weird that I haven't had to do a protein treatment in months. Do any of you ladies use heat regularly and can get by just using ceramides? By regularly I mean once a month or more I guess. My plan is to start using heat once a month and was thinking I may have to start doing protein treatments once a month to keep up.


----------



## freecurl (Aug 26, 2010)

Please add me to the list. This is my first official LHCF challenge.


*What products/oils will you use? *Sunflower Oil, Hemp Oil, AOGPB, Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol, anything else I can get my hands on

*How often will you use it?* At least 3 times a week.

*What is your application method?* Will experiment to see most effective method

*Will you deep condition with ceramides?* Yes


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 28, 2010)

Please add me to the list.

What products/oils will you use? Hemp seed & wheat germ oils
What ceramide is in your product? Hemp seed & wheat germ oils
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? First/only
How often will you use it? Daily
What is your application method? Externally/internally
Will you deep condition with ceramides? No


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Aug 28, 2010)

This thread is really awesome. My hair actually air dried soft and pliable. Another first for my hair. I'm very satisfied.


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Aug 28, 2010)

Using my Global Goddess Oil (has sunflower and a bunch of other nice oils) ....put it in last night and will wash it out tomorrow and follow up with the Redken Time Reset....


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Aug 28, 2010)

After co-washing, I tried sealing with sunflower oil instead of my usual oil blend and my hair is very dry. So I will no longer be sealing with this. Only pre-poos and oil rinses until I use it up and I probably won't repurchase unless its promising as a pre-poo/oil rinse.

ETA: Just took down one of my braids and my relaxed hair is very soft so maybe only my natural hair doesn't like it? Guess I will have to continue to use it for a while and see.


----------



## Lissa0821 (Aug 28, 2010)

I am absolutely loving ceramides on my hair.  What I have been doing is applying the oil to my hair night before my wash day and wearing a bun until I wash my hair.  I love Hot six oil or I use a mixture of sunflower seed oil with a little bit of castor oil and grape seed oil.  When I rinse and shampoo, my hair feels like silk.  After my roller sets, my hair is shiny and soft, the best part is my new growth is soft and not dry.  My new growth has a loose texture as well.

I tried Proclaim natural 7 oil and I didn't like it so I will use it on my body in the shower. My hair didn't have that silky feeling I have become accustomed too.

 I picked up Vitale Mo Body Essential Oil today which has Sesame oil, Kukui Nut oil, Wheat Germ oil, Lanolin oil, Sunflower seed oil,Olive Oil, Mink oil, Aloe Vera oil and Safflower oil.   I have applied it to my roots and my hair is in a french braid.  I will wash it out tomorrow, shampoo my hair that is when I will know I like it or not.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 28, 2010)

So far everything is going well by adding wgo to my dc's and sealing with sunflower oil.


----------



## janda (Aug 28, 2010)

I am really enjoying WGO and I kinda like the smell.


----------



## halee_J (Aug 29, 2010)

Still doing ceramide oil pre-poos and sealing. I'm considering buying pure ceramide to add to my relaxer mid-step condish.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Aug 29, 2010)

^^^I'm thinking of getting pure ceramide just for the heck of it. lolz


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2010)

Does anyone use a ceramide based serum? Sunflower oil is very light, but too much can weigh my hair down. So, I'm thinking that a ceramide based serum can be used everyday and still give me benefits. 
I found this one. Any of you ladies try this? Can't see the ingredient list on this link. I'll check elsewhere. 
http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...cm_cat=Beauty&cm_pla=Hair Care&cm_ite=A151836


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's another ceramide serum, but the ceramides are pretty much the last ingredient. 
http://www.beautyclicks.com/products/view/1295


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2010)

Is anyone seeing results with applying either of the oils only once a week?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 29, 2010)

Got yes to carrots shampoo, condish and mud mask, which has wheat germ oil. LOVE this brand!!


----------



## kaykaybobay (Aug 29, 2010)

anyone currently using pure ceramides in a mix? if so what results so far?


----------



## yodie (Aug 29, 2010)

I used Biolage cera repair in my condish. Great results. Kinda pricey, so I just decided to use oils instead.


----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm still going strong with my ceramides... I uses something that contains ceramides every day (whether they are apart of the original ingredients or I've added them myself!)


----------



## newbeginnings2010 (Aug 31, 2010)

Missjae09 said:


> I'm still going strong with my ceramides... I uses something that contains ceramides every day (whether they are apart of the original ingredients or I've added them myself!)


 
I do this as well. I use a mix of EVOO, WGO, and jojoba oil to seal every day.


----------



## yodie (Aug 31, 2010)

Hairobics Hair & Scalp Booster has ceramides. Here are the ingredients. I've used this with VERY good results. Tried to post a pic, but I don't know what's going on with the new changes.  Anyway, here's the link:

http://www.shop.hairobicsallnatural...F64EF7A.qscstrfrnt03?productId=8&categoryId=1


Hair & Scalp Booster 4oz
Label Information: Made with a special blend of oils which contains vitamins and minerals that are healthy for the scalp. Apply after leave-in conditioner for thinning or hair loss around the temple, crown and frontal areas to boost results. Indications: For hair loss, thinning, dandruff, itchy scalp, dry scalp, tight scalp Ingredients: Vegetable petroleum, coconut oil, wheat germ oil, almond oil, olive oil, sunflower oil, aloe vera oil, walnut oil, jojoba oil, sage oil, vitamin E oil, peppermint oil, ginger oil, apricot kernel oil, rosemary oil, lavender oil. Directions: Massage into scalp paying close attention to temple and crown areas


----------



## song_of_serenity (Sep 1, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> anyone currently using pure ceramides in a mix? if so what results so far?


 
Yes, pure wheat germ oil with shea butt is AMAZING. (not liking the smell but it's awesome)

I am in love with yes to carrot's poo, condish and mud mask!!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 1, 2010)

Hemp seed oil has turned my hair around and I still use Wheat germ oil. I alternate weeks with these two mixed into my DC. I use rice bran oil to seal because it is so light 2x a week. I used Natures Gate Hemp Nourishing 2 weeks ago as my after protein conditioner and something in this conditioner made my head feel funny (the same thing happened with the Natures Gate Aloe) I think I am allergic to one of the ingredients. I can use it as a moisturizer/leave-in though so it is not a total waste.

I mixed Hemp seed with Shea butter for my DD to use on her excema and she said it is helping. YEAH Hempseed oil.


----------



## Minty (Sep 1, 2010)

I love sun/hemp/wgo mix. 

I love sun/jbco mix on my edges and ends too. I used to be heavy handed - and still am if I wetbun. But in general just a few drops.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 1, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> I *love sun/hemp/wgo mix*.
> 
> I love sun/jbco mix on my edges and ends too. I used to be heavy handed - and still am if I wetbun. But in general just a few drops.



Whats your mix ratio?


----------



## Minty (Sep 1, 2010)

50 sunflower
25 hemp
25 wgo 

That is for hot oil treatments/steam as I still don't like the smell of WGO


----------



## Sherae (Sep 1, 2010)

I have been using HSO (hemp seed oil) mixed 50/50 with sweet almond oil for a few weeks now. My hair definitely feels healthier. Also, I have not seen any splits in my shed hairs lately - don't know whether this is due to HSO or Henna.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 1, 2010)

kaykaybobay said:


> anyone currently using pure ceramides in a mix? if so what results so far?



yup I add wheat germ oil to most of my DCs now
and I mixed in some with my IC fantasia gel - which went white, but Im using it for twists and once the gel dries the white look goes

and I use hemp oil to seal

everything is all peachy ceramides are awesome


----------



## SimJam (Sep 1, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> 50 sunflower
> 25 hemp
> 25 wgo
> 
> That is for hot oil treatments/steam as I still don't like the smell of WGO



this mix sounds awesome.
I need to get some sunflower oil

also the sunflower and castor sounds good too


----------



## Ronnieaj (Sep 4, 2010)

I so wanted to get sunflower oil, then my boyfriend reminded me I'm allergic to sunflower oil!!  I'm an idiot, but thankfully he's not .  So I'll just stick with my WGO, HSO and rice bran.

I did my aphogee 2-step treatment today, followed up with a quickie rinse, and then deep conditioned with 3 conditioners mixed with mahabhringaraj oil and WGO.  I've used WGO in every DC for the past month or so, and my breakage is so minimal!  I love that it has some weight to it because my hair needs it.  I add HSO to my final acv rinse, and my hair is really benefiting from it .


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 7, 2010)

I'm still massaging with my ceramide mix at night, but saw this article and wanted to share it with you ladies. 

http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html


----------



## Minty (Sep 7, 2010)

Think its time to start back adding my tea ayved. rinses (mostly brahmi, bring., & hibiscus) altern. with black tea. This in combo with the ceramides are too wonderful. 

Steaming with my oil mix gives me the silkiest hair - and one thing I've noticed - I really don't want to use a stripping shampoo as the silkiness goes away if I use a harsh shampoo. The oil doesn't leave a coated feeling, but there is a noticeable difference (increased tangling). 

My rollersets come out super smooth (I am airdrying)

My scalp looks wonderful too.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 7, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> I'm still massaging with my ceramide mix at night, but saw this article and wanted to share it with you ladies.
> 
> http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html


 
Yeah, I kinda asked her more than a few times to cover ceramides. 

Like a lot of times.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 7, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Think its time to start back adding my tea ayved. rinses (mostly brahmi, bring., & hibiscus) altern. with black tea. This in combo with the ceramides are too wonderful.
> 
> Steaming with my oil mix gives me the silkiest hair - and one thing I've noticed - *I really don't want to use a stripping shampoo as the silkiness goes away if I use a harsh shampoo. *The oil doesn't leave a coated feeling, but there is a noticeable difference (increased tangling).
> 
> ...



That's what happens to me too. I hate that.


----------



## yodie (Sep 7, 2010)

EllePixie said:


> I'm still massaging with my ceramide mix at night, but saw this article and wanted to share it with you ladies.
> 
> http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html


 
So, according to this article, synthetic ceramides are more concentrated than natural ceramides. Hmm... Any other thoughts on this? Who's using Redken Anti Snap leave in? Have you noticed a major difference from using it?


----------



## Minty (Sep 7, 2010)

Since I'm on a new tweaked reggie, (not ayuved. but: AE Garlic & cera steam on dry hair, then low/no poo cleanser and moisture DC) --loving this, I'm going to see how long I can stretch with this. I'm 5 weeks post currently. 

I am also lowering my use of regular protein treatments. The peptides in AE Garlic & the ceramide oils in addition to Red. Anti-Snap should be more than enough protein right now. 

In the fall/winter I will switch out my Qhem. Karkady and for my own spray mix that doesn't contain glycerin.


----------



## Minty (Sep 7, 2010)

yodie said:


> So, according to this article, synthetic ceramides are more concentrated than natural ceramides. Hmm... Any other thoughts on this? Who's using Redken Anti Snap leave in? Have you noticed a major difference from using it?



I don't wash or rinse my hair without finishing with 2 pumps of Anti-Snap. It is my only staple product that I won't go without.


----------



## Minty (Sep 7, 2010)

Yoshi3329 said:


> That's what happens to me too. I hate that.


 
Yes, it took me a minute to catch on, (mostly because I wanted to hurry up and finish using these sulfate shampoos) but its not worth it. The only sulfate poo I have that doesn't kill my hair is Nexxus Vitatress, but even this one I only use every other week. Other times I CW with Sebastian Light conditioner; which contains Rice Bran oil, or use Mozeke Avocado Cleansing cream (it does the job but nothing to write home about)


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone using these products who are natural? That article doesn't seem to say that these products help with natural hair. Wondering if I should try or not. I love to prepoo with coconut oil, interested in putting this in my rotation


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 8, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone using these products who are natural? That article doesn't seem to say that these products help with natural hair. Wondering if I should try or not. I love to prepoo with coconut oil, interested in putting this in my rotation



I'm natural and use them. I think the main takeaway is that because natural hair has more protein intact there is nothing really to "mend." They are all still good oils though, and I massage my scalp nightly to stimulate.


----------



## Minty (Sep 8, 2010)

well when my new growth is thick - like it is now, this ceramide reggie does what I couldn't really maintain with anyother reggie - smoothness, softness and moisture - it lasts longer through the week.

regardless what article said regarding natural hair, my natural hair always dries a hard, tangled dry mess. Since I've been on this reggie and in particular, the one listed above, I don't have this issue with my ng. And I would venture to say that those who are transitioning and natural would benefit as much as relaxed heads because the cera. oils give the hair a certain smooth quality to it that I've not experienced with another oil. 

It certainly wouldn't hurt to mix one of the cera oils 50:50 with coconut oil. I use sunflower seed oil heavily because it is so light, (I think rice bran is the lightest of the cera oils) and I can use it without  adding weight to my hair.


----------



## ladytee2 (Sep 8, 2010)

I havent entered the challenge but I have been using ceramides.  Im natural.  I have been pre pooing with rice bran and wgo.  I also add wgo to my dc and oil mix for sealing.  I will say I have a noticble decrease in frizz.  I want to jump up and dance a jig.  My hair is smoother and has a little more shine.  And the only change I have made is adding the the rice bran and wgo.  This article http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/08/ceramides-patching-up-damaged-hair.html suggest that naturals use ceramides as a leave in.


----------



## yodie (Sep 8, 2010)

My twist out was so smooth. I noticed that it didn't have as much frizz as normal. I didn't even use a hair butter on top of my leave in  to do my twist out. This time around I used Kimay's leave in with chi silk and it came out beautiful. 

Before I styled, I prepood with hempseed oil and did an Nexxus Emergencee treatment. DC'd with AOWC and my curls were so defined. That means less frizz. Love it! Next time I'm going to spike my leave in with ceramides.


----------



## gadgetdiva (Sep 8, 2010)

Learned A LOT from this today! I ran out to buy a few!


----------



## Missjae09 (Sep 8, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone using these products who are natural? That article doesn't seem to say that these products help with natural hair. Wondering if I should try or not. I love to prepoo with coconut oil, interested in putting this in my rotation


 
I have natural hair and I use WGO and Hemp seed oil and I love them! I really find it hard to believe that it's not helping my hair much... so I plan to continue to use them. I read the article and I must admit it was a bit discouraging to me but like I said.. I will continue to use them.


----------



## PPGbubbles (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey ladies! I have been lurking in this challenge for a while now. I just wanted to add my 2 cents as a natural who uses ceramides...

My hair breaks less when detangling since using these oils and I notice a natural sheen... I have naturally dull hair and was considering a cellophane but I wanted to try a more natural approach and I must say this is doing the job so far!

I do a 50/50 preepoo with WGO and coconut oil or grapeseed oil and I throw some oil in my DC which is usually with AOWC or yes to carrots mud mask.

I already pre pood w/ grapeseed oil and adding the ceramides made a difference. Hopefully this help the natural who may be discouraged....

now back to lurking  lol


----------



## Minty (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks peeking your head out ppg0069 "turtle" LOL


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 9, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> well when my new growth is thick - like it is now, this ceramide reggie does what I couldn't really maintain with anyother reggie - smoothness, softness and moisture - it lasts longer through the week.
> 
> *regardless what article said regarding natural hair*, my natural hair always dries a hard, tangled dry mess. Since I've been on this reggie and in particular, the one listed above, I don't have this issue with my ng. And I would venture to say that those who are transitioning and natural would benefit as much as relaxed heads because the cera. oils give the hair a certain smooth quality to it that I've not experienced with another oil.
> 
> It certainly wouldn't hurt to mix one of the cera oils 50:50 with coconut oil. I use sunflower seed oil heavily because it is so light, (I think rice bran is the lightest of the cera oils) and I can use it without  adding weight to my hair.


 
Thanks for saying this, I want everyone to experience the goodness of cera oils.

This past weekend I did a DC on my 12 YO DD hair again (she has fine,med, course strands and reg density in the front and heavy density in the back, her hair unstretched is almost APL). This time I added 2 T instead of the usual one, (1 T was great but I wanted to try 2). So, her hair looked fabulous more definition, incredibably smooth hair and her problem spot at the nape where she suffers from excema still looks smooth.  Also her hair was not greasy.
We did the hair on Sunday and today is Thursday and still no patchy dryness. She finished braiding her hair the next day, usually it would be tangled and would have to be re-wet, not this time it was still as smooth as the first day.

I think one should evalutate their density to determine how much oil they will need.


----------



## Katherina (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi everyone!



luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone using these products who are natural? That article doesn't seem to say that these products help with natural hair. Wondering if I should try or not. I love to prepoo with coconut oil, interested in putting this in my rotation



I'm natural. I don't use the oils alone on my hair, but my hair has drastically improved from AO GPB and white camelia conditioners. My hair used to be dry, rough, and frizzy all around. Now it is soft, shiny and less frizzy. This past cowash, I didn't use a leave in  (just as an experiment) and my hair is still soft 2.5 days later. I cowashed & detangled with cheap conditioner, left GPB on my hair about 3 mins, rinsed, then put white camelia on my hair while I braided my hair (15 mins). Then I rinsed. When I took my braids out - . I usually leave in some WC, and my hair is soft as well. HTH


----------



## ctosha (Sep 9, 2010)

Wow what an informative thread. I read through all 36 pages. I called my local health food store and they carry hemp seed oil. I am going on saturday to pick up some and others if they have I may try sunflower oil too. My hair has been a bit more frizzy and nothing is really taming it. Ceramides may be my answer im so excited. I was reading another poster stated that her twistouts were not lasting long and that is my issue too it seems i cant get more than one day out of them when I used to get at least 3. Im so excited I may finally be able to achieve a sleek bun


----------



## Stella B. (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm noticing lots of good results from ceramides in this thread! During my last shampoo, I did a pre-poo with a mix of olive oil, and walnut oil. I poured 1/2 oz. of each into a color applicator bottle, and applied it in sections to hair that had been dampened with distilled water in a spray bottle. This was the first time I applied oil directly on top of wet hair, but I actually liked the results. The oil went on smoother, and the water made the oil not so heavy or greasy feeling. Then I shampooed, and conditioned. Using ceramide oils and products has increased the elasticity in my hair. When I pull a strand of shed hair, it has give, and doesn't snap and break like it did last year .I'm hoping it will also add strength to my fragile strands as well.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 10, 2010)

I have been hitting the wheat germ oil pretty hard in my conditioner mix.  Now I am noticing what seems like build up.  Anybody else have this issue, or should I be looking for something else as the cause?


----------



## grow (Sep 10, 2010)

i need to get back on my ceramides game.

i sometimes forget to use them.....gotta rotate those oils...rotate!


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 10, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> I have been hitting the wheat germ oil pretty hard in my conditioner mix.  Now I am noticing what seems like build up.  Anybody else have this issue, or should I be looking for something else as the cause?


 
It's not you, it's the ceramides. With ceramides it was the first time I had ever experience buildup. I hate it . My scalp couldn't breath, and the weight of my head felt _off_.

Then I clarifyed and chelated and the feeling went away.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 10, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone using these products who are natural? That article doesn't seem to say that these products help with natural hair. Wondering if I should try or not. I love to prepoo with coconut oil, interested in putting this in my rotation



I'm not natural but I have 4.5 inches of natural hair. Ceramides make my hair take on a satin-like consistany. Yes, ceramides *completely changed the texture of my hair,* so much, my natural hair almost felt my my bi-racial niece's hair. It was so eerie. My relaxed ends felt like silk. I've never had my hair feel like that before.

...

Until I chelated and clarifyed.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 10, 2010)

Yoshi3329 said:


> It's not you, it's the ceramides. With ceramides it was the first time I had ever experience buildup. I hate it . My scalp couldn't breath, and the weight of my head felt _off_.
> 
> Then I clarifyed and chelated and the feeling went away.


 
OK Cool, thanks.  I had switched to a chelating shampoo, but I guess since I was following up with my WhGO heavy condish it was pointless.  My hair still felt waxy and coated.  It looked shiny and bouncy once it was styled so I wasn't tripping.  I won't clarify just yet.  I'll just lay off the WhGO for a while and see if it goes away with regular shampoo.


----------



## beautyaddict1913 (Sep 10, 2010)

I haven't posted in this thread in a while but Im still involved! I dont know if this has already been posted but I found this info about ceramides on a hair board when I googled more information about it, and I have been meaning to share.

Oils high in ceramides...(Sorted by percentage)


Safflower oil 78% 
Grape seed oil 73% 
Poppyseed oil 70% 
Sunflower oil 68% 
Hemp oil 60% 
Corn oil 59% 
Wheat germ oil 55% 
Cottonseed oil 54% 
Soybean oil 51% 
Walnut oil 51% 
Sesame oil 45% 
Rice bran oil 39% 
Pistachio oil 32.7% 
Peanut oil 32% 

I don't see kukui nut oil on this list but I sure want to try some, its just very expensive in its pure form, about $7/oz where I shop! There were a few other oils listed but the percentage was so low that there was no point in me including.

Anyway, I ran out of rice bran oil and haven't ordered anymore, so I tried peanut oil. It made my hair soft but I smelled like jiffy for a little while lol! Then I tried safflower oil as an oil rinse. I luv it! It made my hair sooo soft and it doesnt have a smell at all! I think I have made the switch from rice bran to safflower now! I also have been using the myhoneychild type 4 haircream as a moisturizer, which contains ceramides. This stuff is really thick but it makes my hair soft and shiny!


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey guys,
I am not officially a part of this challenge, but I have been participating.
This is just a friendly reminder to make sure you still get your protein. Right now I have 3 whole inches of my ends breaking off because I simply forgot (my hair was feeling sooo luscious...)
I am 4 months post and I will have to push my touch up back another week since my hair is not balanced. *Sigh*


----------



## [email protected]@ (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh snaps. thanks for the post. Now I can choose my oils wisely.


----------



## southerncitygirl (Sep 13, 2010)

i've been lurking and in addition to my precious ao poo and condish, i've been:

adding wgo to my pre-poo and sitting under my soft bonnet dryer
adding some to my ao poo

i was wondering why i liked ao so much and little did i know it was because of the ceramides, i'm natuarl and ceramides have been so good to me!


----------



## halee_J (Sep 13, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 thanks so much for that info! That makes so much sense, my hair loves soyabean oil :scratchch 

Still going strong with the pre-poos and sealing. I think I may need to go back to adding to my DCs as well. I am beginning to notice the difference in my hair, its losing a bit of its smoothness. I'll add some hemp and rice bran next DC and see how it goes.


----------



## SleekyHair (Sep 13, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> Oils high in ceramides...(Sorted by percentage)
> 
> 
> Safflower oil 78%
> ...


 
I'm a little surprised that Wheat germ oil isn't #1 since it seems to be the most popular.

I wanna try Safflower oil now.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 13, 2010)

SleekyHair said:


> I'm a little surprised that Wheat germ oil isn't #1 since it seems to be the most popular.
> 
> I wanna try Safflower oil now.


 
Me either..my hair is doing WONDERFUL with the wheat germ oil...I wonder how much better it could possibly get with Safflower Oil..hmmm


----------



## ctosha (Sep 13, 2010)

Wow safflower oil has 78% ceramide.s I would have thought hemp seed oil or wheat germ oil would have been the first two. Anyhow I think I may take a trip to the health food store again. I saw safflower oil but would have never thought. After I finish my hemp seed oil I will give that one a try, at least safflower oil does not need to be refrigerated.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 13, 2010)

SleekyHair said:


> I'm a little surprised that Wheat germ oil isn't #1 since it seems to be the most popular.
> 
> I wanna try Safflower oil now.



I will be using my grapeseed oil more now .


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2010)

Yeah, those percentages are enlightening.  I wish there was a way I could sample a small amount of each of the top four.  All I want is an odorless, light, bling-inducing oil.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 14, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone using these products who are natural? That article doesn't seem to say that these products help with natural hair. Wondering if I should try or not. I love to prepoo with coconut oil, interested in putting this in my rotation



I'm natural and haven't had nay problems. I use alba organic  kukui oil as a sealant.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 14, 2010)

Just came from buying some sunflower oil.  It was the only one from the list I could find out here.  I had to get a liter of it (they had nothing smaller), but with the exchange rate it only cost me $2.  So if I don't like it its no great loss.  I will use it to seal tomorrow night after my touch up.


----------



## grow (Sep 14, 2010)

beautyaddict1913 said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while but Im still involved! I dont know if this has already been posted but I found this info about ceramides on a hair board when I googled more information about it, and I have been meaning to share.
> 
> Oils high in ceramides...(Sorted by percentage)
> 
> ...



this is the most comprehensive list i believe i have ever seen!

and so specific with the percentages, as well!

i am really surprised to see that whgo is not at the top, though i do love it....good to know

thank you beautyaddict1913

NJoy, gotta get this list!


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 14, 2010)

wow very nice list i currently use wheatgerm oil mixed with sunflower oil and jojoba oil they worl really well for me. i do have a bb mix that i bought which contains just about all these oils but i bet not very much and who knows the purity ill give it a try and report back


----------



## halee_J (Sep 14, 2010)

I feel even better about using my ORS products now. The hair mayo has safflower oil and WhGO and the replenishing conditioner has soybean oil. I need to go re-stock


----------



## xquisitduchess (Sep 14, 2010)

i ordered some sunflower oil, hemp oil and coconut oil about 2-3 weeks ago. i love the hemp seed oil, i am able to retain moisture longer and the shine and softness from it is incredible. The sunflower oil on the other hand is very disapointing i see people on here saying it does not have a smell...but mine does it has a really strong smell. it doesnt smell spoiled but it has this extremely strong sun flower seed  smell  it does little to nothing for my hair as far as shine and softness goes. Anyway my question to the ladies using sunflower oil in their hair is does yours have an odor ? i have FLORA sunflower oil from vitacost


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 14, 2010)

luckiestdestiny said:


> Anyone using these products who are natural? That article doesn't seem to say that these products help with natural hair. Wondering if I should try or not. I love to prepoo with coconut oil, interested in putting this in my rotation


 
luckiestdestiny, I love using my WGO. It's really starting to turn my natural hair to something even better than I imagined it could.  You should check it out. I mostly use mine as a form of a sealant.


----------



## choctaw (Sep 14, 2010)

xquisitduchess said:


> i ordered some sunflower oil, hemp oil and coconut oil about 2-3 weeks ago. i love the hemp seed oil, i am able to retain moisture longer and the shine and softness from it is incredible. The sunflower oil on the other hand is very disapointing i see people on here saying it does not have a smell...but mine does it has a really strong smell. it doesnt smell spoiled but it has this extremely strong sun flower seed  smell  it does little to nothing for my hair as far as shine and softness goes. Anyway my question to the ladies using sunflower oil in their hair is does yours have an odor ? i have FLORA sunflower oil from vitacost


 
I have Tourangelle sun flower oil (TJ Maxx) and it has no smell.


----------



## lilikoi (Sep 14, 2010)

*
ALERT! This is really erroneous information!*



beautyaddict1913 said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while but Im still involved! I dont know if this has already been posted but I found this info about ceramides on a hair board when I googled more information about it, and I have been meaning to share.
> 
> Oils high in ceramides...(Sorted by percentage)
> 
> ...



Sorry to rain on the parade but we need to clarify this. 

That lists refers to_ linoleic acid _percentages, *NOT CERAMIDES*.
The original list appears here:  
http://www.news-medical.net/health/Oils-Rich-in-Linoleic-Acid.aspx

To my knowledge, there's no natural plant-based oil that contains such high percentages _*of ceramides*_ as listed in the quoted thread (usual content is way less that 10%). The original poster probably found the erroneously labeled list at the long hair comunity forum (sorry,no link for this one--it's again this forum's rules. But you can look it up. The tread title is " Ceramides" in the "Mane" forum...) The poster there didn't even bother to mention a reference.

I looked up a couple of scientific papers on lipid analysis of various oils. The percentages  listed are:
rice oil--  ~1% ceramide 
walnut oil--  ~2.3% sphingolipids (wich are mostly but not totally composed of ceramides)
almond oil--  Looks like 22% ceramide out of 10% polar lipids in the total oil sample (90% neutral oils) which represents a correction: ignore this--->ceramide<---- *sphingolipid *concentration of ~2.2 % and a *ceramide* concentration of %60 of that for ~1.32% ceramide in the total oil amount (someone check my math): 

"Lipid classes of almond oil
The analysis of oil A showed the presence of five lipid classes (Table I). Neutral lipids were found in high amounts (89.9% of total lipids) and the predominant lipid class was the triacylglycerides (84.7%) while the polar lipids represented 10.1% of total lipids. The polar lipids were found to be consisted of 22% sphingolipids and 78% phospholipids. Further analysis of sphingolipids presented two distinctive groups of which type III and type IV ceramides were 60% of total sphingolipids. In the phospholipid class the predominant phospholipid was phosphatidylethanolamine (37% of phospholipids)."

Here's the links to the original research articles:

almond: http://www.znaturforsch.com/ac/v59c/s59c0330.pdf
rice: http://www.journalarchive.jst.go.jp...ssue=3&startpage=719&lang=en&from=jnlabstract
walnut:http://www.znaturforsch.com/ac/v57c/s57c0051.pdf

P.S. beautyaddict: I know you meant well. Thanks for your intention to share this with us


----------



## Embyra (Sep 14, 2010)

From reading the naturalhavenblogspot synthetic ceramides are much more potent than natural oils so im keen to try the redken extreme range has anyone tried this range relaxed or natural??


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2010)

coconut I use that line. 

lilikoi we need to investigate this further. Wish there were a chemist in the house....thank you so much for the info.


----------



## lilikoi (Sep 14, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> coconut I use that line.
> 
> lilikoi we need to investigate this further. Wish there were a chemist in the house....thank you so much for the info.



My B.S. degree was in chemistry! I don't work as a chemist now, though. Does my post need clarification? Do you have any specific questions? I can try to answer...


----------



## Embyra (Sep 14, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> coconut I use that line.



Tell me more 

relaxed or natural?

do u use the full line? 

im interested in the shampoo and con and the anti snap im stretching my relaxer so im weary of different shampoos as i dont want my natural hair to get tangled been there done that


----------



## yodie (Sep 14, 2010)

To the ladies that use products with ceramides, do the shampoos contain ceramides as well? 
I'd like to switch over to a ceramide product, but I have to use up my cera repair vials first.  
So, can anyone highly recommend one of the product lines? Sounds like Redken is a good one. What about Joico? Do all Joico products contain ceramides?


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> My B.S. degree was in chemistry! I don't work as a chemist now, though. Does my post need clarification? Do you have any specific questions? I can try to answer...


 

Naw girl, I understood you perfectly, thank you again! I mean I want a chemist to test out all these oils and put them in ranking order for us. LOL  

If someone doesn't come away from LHCF with some real knowledge other than co-washing and deep condition with moisture/protein, then they missed out.


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2010)

coconut said:


> Tell me more
> 
> relaxed or natural?
> 
> ...



yodie

I'm relaxed 4a/b; med; med. density - I use the extreme line but to use the entire line is alot of protein, so I wouldn't make this my only line. I guess when I get around 4 weeks I use the line including the extreme DC. I follow up with Redken Real Control for moisture and end using Anti-Snap. 

I use Anti-Snap after every wash/rinse/DC treatment. If water has hit my hair, 2 pumps of Anti-Snap gets used.  

If you are stretching I would go ahead and use the extreme line, and follow up with your moisture. The shampoo doesn't give the hair lockjaw either. 

The other line I use is Sebastian Light - (rice bran oil) I use the conditioner for co-washes and I love it.

I don't use shampoo enough (I dilute and only use a little bit)- the ones I use outside of Extreme don't have ceramides. I rely on my oil steam treatment for the bulk of my ceramides.


----------



## thehairmaverick (Sep 14, 2010)

subbing!!!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Sep 14, 2010)

yodie...Extreme Shampoo has ceramides and Mizani Renew Strength shampoo does too...


----------



## Embyra (Sep 14, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> yodie
> 
> I'm relaxed 4a/b; med; med. density - I use the extreme line but to use the entire line is alot of protein, so I wouldn't make this my only line. I guess when I get around 4 weeks I use the line including the extreme DC. I follow up with Redken Real Control for moisture and end using Anti-Snap.
> 
> ...


 


thanks alot i will def get the anti snap to start with


----------



## luvmesumhair (Sep 14, 2010)

Ladies do anyone have a pic of the Safflower Oil they are using?  I went to the health food store today to purchase one and the guy directed me to the cooking oil section.  I was like...Uhm, I don't think so.  I think it is supposed to be more for cosmetic reasons?  LOL  

Am I wrong?  Is it the same as the one you cook with?


----------



## yodie (Sep 14, 2010)

I use the cooking oil type.


----------



## lilikoi (Sep 14, 2010)

coconut said:


> From reading the naturalhavenblogspot synthetic ceramides are much more potent than natural oils so im keen to try the redken extreme range has anyone tried this range relaxed or natural??


 
Again, a lot of these websites make a lot of claims without actually citing any references (argh! pet peeve) and that misleads the reader. Someone replied to that blog in the comments sections saying:

"Little One, you are right that *they only add ceramide in small concentrations- as low as 0.1% to 0.5%* (emphasis mine). The L'oreal study used 0.1% and was clearly more than sufficient. 

The concentrated product from L'Oreal claims to be 10 times more concentrated than what you would find in hair (which is not much anyway lol). However that is the claim."

I totally agree with that comment. Now, if you the concentrations (listed in my previos post) of ceramides in the three oils I bothered to research is 1-2%, which is 10 more that loreal used in the study! Imagine the benefits if you use a ceramide rich oil everyday!


----------



## lilikoi (Sep 14, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> Naw girl, I understood you perfectly, thank you again! I mean I want a chemist to test out all these oils and put them in ranking order for us. LOL.


 
Ok, I got cha!

I guess I already contributed three oils to the list. LOL. I'll keep digging and then we can rank them!


----------



## yodie (Sep 14, 2010)

Has anyone spiked their serum (chi silk infusion or whatever else you use) with the cera repair (vials) ceramides? 
I like the oils for dc's and prepoos. Other than that they weigh my hair down if applied more than once a week. Serums don't weigh my hair down as much. Time to experiment!

ETA: just added cera repair to chi silk infusion. I think this is a keeper for me. Yay!


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2010)

kisses and hot buttered biscuits for lilikoi!!! Thank you for helping us make some sense of this.


----------



## Minty (Sep 14, 2010)

Kerastase oleo-fusion and biolage cerapro have ceramides. I don't mix them in a spritz anymore but a few girls do. Cream Tea and Jaziyra (I can't remember her name!__) do if I remember correctly. They have some great spritz combos!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 14, 2010)

All the oils the oils that are discussed are natural oils that ARE edible. I have taken Wheat germ oil to help with cramps (high in vit e) when I ran out of my vit e capsules. It tastes nasty but it worked. People take hempseed oil for its omegas and I have cooked with ricebran oil (very light and does not over power food). I also use sesame oil when making asian dishes. I think you get the idea. Hopefully others can chime in with their experiences ingesting oils.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 15, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> All the oils the oils that are discussed are natural oils that ARE edible. I have taken Wheat germ oil to help with cramps (high in vit e) when I ran out of my vit e capsules. It tastes nasty but it worked. People take hempseed oil for its omegas and I have cooked with ricebran oil (very light and does not over power food). I also use sesame oil when making asian dishes. I think you get the idea. Hopefully others can chime in with their experiences ingesting oils.


 
Myjourney2009, I too ingest my oils. Currently I'm applying my wheat germ oil topically (hair) and ingesting 1TBS (just about daily) in my smoothies. How much were you taking?


----------



## Embyra (Sep 15, 2010)

*2. Do ceramides occur naturally? Yes they do, wheat germ being a common source. The synthetic form of ceramide is highly concentrated and therefore useful for giving hair a high dose. It is also designed to mimic the naturally occuring ceramide in hair which is different from that found in skin and plant sources.*

I want a ranking of these synthetic v natural ceramides i emailed her ....i couldnt help myself lol


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> @Myjourney2009, I too ingest my oils. Currently I'm applying my wheat germ oil topically (hair) and ingesting 1TBS (just about daily) in my smoothies. How much were you taking?


 
I took the suggested serving which is 1 tsp, it knocked those cramps out the box. I only did it until I got my vit e capsules. It was horrible but a good back up. I have read that vit e does not need to be taken every day because it is a fat soluble vitamin that is stored in your liver, it is a slow releasing vitamin. I take one 400 IU capsule every other day and I have no cramps EVER. Sometimes I forget and then I use those instead of pain killers and they do the job just as effectively within a half hour of taking one


----------



## Embyra (Sep 15, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> Again, a lot of these websites make a lot of claims without actually citing any references (argh! pet peeve) and that misleads the reader. Someone replied to that blog in the comments sections saying:
> 
> "Little One, you are right that *they only add ceramide in small concentrations- as low as 0.1% to 0.5%* (emphasis mine). The L'oreal study used 0.1% and was clearly more than sufficient.
> 
> ...


 
I just saw this the thread layout on my page is acting up ...thanks for providing the info...my shopping list is getting longer


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 15, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I took the suggested serving which is 1 tsp, it knocked those cramps out the box. I only did it until I got my vit e capsules. It was horrible but a good back up. I have read that vit e does not need to be taken every day because it is a fat soluble vitamin that is stored in your liver, it is a slow releasing vitamin. I take one 400 IU capsule every other day and I have no cramps EVER. Sometimes I forget and then I use those instead of pain killers and they do the job just as effectively within a half hour of taking one


 Thanks! I guess I can cut down on my amount then. I'll take 1tsp every other day then.


----------



## Sherae (Sep 15, 2010)

yodie said:


> To the ladies that use products with ceramides, do the shampoos contain ceramides as well?
> I'd like to switch over to a ceramide product, but I have to use up my cera repair vials first.
> So, can anyone highly recommend one of the product lines? Sounds like Redken is a good one. What about Joico? Do all Joico products contain ceramides?



I use L'Oreal sulfate free shampoo I got at walmart. I think it's the Everystrong line in the green packaging. It says Ceramide in the front. It gets my hair clean and makes it feel soft.  They also have an overnight repair mask I've been using on my ends and love that as well.


----------



## Minty (Sep 15, 2010)

That's great to hear.


----------



## SleekyHair (Sep 15, 2010)

Sherae said:


> I use L'Oreal sulfate free shampoo I got at walmart. I think it's the Everystrong line in the green packaging. It says Ceramide in the front. It gets my hair clean and makes it feel soft.  They also have an overnight repair mask I've been using on my ends and love that as well.



Do you use the overnight repair mask every night?  I have it, but I've only used it the night before my washes because I'm afraid of build-up. 
Which sulfate free shampoo did you buy? I wanna get one, but I can't choose between the 3.


----------



## lilikoi (Sep 15, 2010)

HijabiFlygirl said:


> kisses and hot buttered biscuits for lilikoi!!! Thank you for helping us make some sense of this.


 
Thank you! That's so sweet!

P.S. I'll keep investigating as I have time...


----------



## JC-Junkie (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello Ladies !!! I would like to join this challenge if it's not too late 

What products will you use ? L'Oreal Elvive Damage Care Repairing Masque, L'Oreal Elvive Full Restore Conditioning Replenish Spray Leave In 

How often will you use it ? I will use the leave in when ever I wash my hair 2-3 times a week and DC with the masque at least once a week.

What is your application method ? DC and Leave In.

Will you deep condition with ceramides ? Definately !!!

I was wondering if you guys know if there are any Skala products in the UK ? 
also gonna purchase some WGO tomorrow !!

Great Thread OP and great advice from everyone !!!!!


----------



## yodie (Sep 16, 2010)

I mixed some of the cera repair vial into my chi silk infusion. Its working great!!!


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 18, 2010)

Well, I have been loving my sunflower oil thanks to SleekyHair, but lilikoi 's post now has me thinking I wasted my money.  I should just go back to the almond oil I used to use when I first came on LHCF.  *sigh*  Too bad really, 'cause the sunflower oil is so light and makes my hair soft and shiny.  I like it much better than WhGO.  But I want ceramides, so I guess I gotta switch.


----------



## Shay72 (Sep 18, 2010)

Good thing is I have almond oil too. Well I have sweet almond oil is that the same thing?  I plan to continue using the ceramide oils I had before because I was fine before I knew about the concentrations.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 18, 2010)

lilikoi   What does this mean?  



> almond oil-- Looks like 22% ceramide out of 10% polar lipids in the total oil sample (90% neutral oils) which represents a correction: ignore this--->ceramide<----



What are we ignoring?  What is the correction?  Does almond oil have ceramides or not?


----------



## yodie (Sep 18, 2010)

Would the L'Oreal overnight repair mask be similar to Mizani's H2O cream? 

Did I miss something? Is sunflower oil no longer a ceramide or does it have a very low concentration?


----------



## Sherae (Sep 18, 2010)

SleekyHair said:


> Do you use the overnight repair mask every night?  I have it, but I've only used it the night before my washes because I'm afraid of build-up.
> Which sulfate free shampoo did you buy? I wanna get one, but I can't choose between the 3.


 
I use the repair mask whenever my ends start not feeling as silky - usually every other night. I wash twice a week so it never builds up. I have very few split ends now. I also use it on my roots when they're feeling dry or crunchy. The shampoo is the Everstrong Sulfate-Free Fortify System. It's not that cheap but I usually catch it on sale.


----------



## SleekyHair (Sep 18, 2010)

yodie said:


> Would the L'Oreal overnight repair mask be similar to Mizani's H2O cream?
> 
> Did I miss something? Is sunflower oil no longer a ceramide or does it have a very low concentration?



I've never tried the Mizani H20, but I think they might be similar.  The L'Oreal one is cheaper and has no mineral oil/petroleum though..

Where does it say that sunflower oil is not a ceramide??  I think it just has a low percentage (like 1-2%) rather than the 68% that was posted earlier.


----------



## Sherae (Sep 18, 2010)

yodie said:


> Would the L'Oreal overnight repair mask be similar to Mizani's H2O cream?
> 
> Did I miss something? Is sunflower oil no longer a ceramide or does it have a very low concentration?


 
I'm not sure how it compares with the Mizani because I've never used it. I've been using the overnight repair mask for about 2 months now and my hair always feels strong and silky in the morning.


----------



## xquisitduchess (Sep 18, 2010)

i gave sunflower oil another chance. it is not as bad as i had originally thought. it will be a good ceramide to use when flat ironing or wearing my hair down because it is very light. it however does not make my hair as soft has hemp seed oil.  hemp seed oil makes it easier to detangle and i retain moisture much longer. i dont know after this bottle if i will repurchase.. we will just have to seee


----------



## lilikoi (Sep 19, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> lilikoi   What does this mean?
> 
> almond oil-- Looks like 22% ceramide out of 10% polar lipids in the total oil sample (90% neutral oils) which represents a correction: ignore this--->ceramide<----
> 
> What are we ignoring?  What is the correction?  Does almond oil have ceramides or not?


 

I meant: ignore the word "ceramide" (in gray) in that one spot of that sentence because the correct term was "sphingolipid". I made the correction after someone had already quoted my post with the mistake so I just grayed it out.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 19, 2010)

lilikoi said:


> I meant: ignore the word "ceramide" (in gray) in that one spot of that sentence because the correct term was "sphingolipid". I made the correction after someone had already quoted my post with the mistake so I just grayed it out.


 
OK Thanks.  And thanks for the clarification on that other list.  It reminded me to always verify for myself the things I learn in here before I go and change my regimen.


----------



## lamaria211 (Sep 19, 2010)

xquisitduchess said:


> i gave sunflower oil another chance. it is not as bad as i had originally thought. it will be a good ceramide to use when flat ironing or wearing my hair down because it is very light. it however does not make my hair as soft has hemp seed oil.  hemp seed oil makes it easier to detangle and i retain moisture much longer. i dont know after this bottle if i will repurchase.. we will just have to seee


 

i have a mix called uli oil with wheat germ oil, sunflower oil and jojoba oil and i looove it works great!!!!


----------



## casey3035 (Sep 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if Jane Carter Nourish and Shine have Ceramides. I hear this for air-drying but I want ceramides.


----------



## brownbean96 (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't know if anyone asked this (long thread at this point), where are you guys getting your hemp seed oil from?


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 21, 2010)

brownbean96 said:


> Don't know if anyone asked this (long thread at this point), where are you guys getting your hemp seed oil from?


 
Whole Foods or Vitamin shoppe


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 21, 2010)

casey3035 said:


> Can anyone tell me if Jane Carter Nourish and Shine have Ceramides. I hear this for air-drying but I want ceramides.


 
Sorry, but no.


----------



## Ltown (Sep 21, 2010)

brownbean96 said:


> Don't know if anyone asked this (long thread at this point), where are you guys getting your hemp seed oil from?



Vitacost.com and vitaglo.com have good prices. If ou have a health food store near you they may have it.


----------



## brownbean96 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Ladies.  Not sure what happened to the Thank You button?


----------



## Urban (Sep 22, 2010)

JC-Junkie said:


> Hello Ladies !!! I would like to join this challenge if it's not too late
> 
> What products will you use ? L'Oreal Elvive Damage Care Repairing Masque, L'Oreal Elvive Full Restore Conditioning Replenish Spray Leave In
> 
> ...


 
Yay!! Someone else who uses the Elvive ceramide line. Except, here it's called Elvive Anti-Breakage Repair instead of Damage Care. But it's the same product, same packaging etc. I absolutely love this conditioner. It leaves  my hair detangled. Used it today for an oil rinse and !!!! **makes note to try the masque **


----------



## halee_J (Sep 24, 2010)

I forgot all about my grease mix: hemp oil, rice bran oil and some vaseline  Back on it from today


----------



## ctosha (Sep 24, 2010)

If it hasn't been mentioned already Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade has hempseed oil as one of the ingredients, I just noticed today and I have been using it for over 2 years.

I would also like to to for those who are adding ceramides to their conditioners are u adding to only moisturizing conditioners or protein conditioners as well. I was thinking of adding my hempseed oil to my lekair which to me is both moisturizing as well as a light protein in one. I have read somewhere that ceramides help retain the protein in the hair or something of that nature please correct me if I am wrong. I would not want to overdose somewhat on my protien sensitive hair.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 25, 2010)

Question:

Those of you using WGO, have you experienced breakouts/acne? I NEVER have breakouts and for the past 2 weeks, I've been having breakouts. Only on my temples though. I'm thinking it's due to the WGO. I did a google search, and yup it says that wheat germ oil is comedigenic (ie. pore clogging)


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 26, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Question:
> 
> Those of you using WGO, have you experienced breakouts/acne? I NEVER have breakouts and for the past 2 weeks, I've been having breakouts. Only on my temples though. I'm thinking it's due to the WGO. I did a google search, and yup it says that wheat germ oil is comedigenic (ie. pore clogging)



Thanks for this.  I've been wondering why I can't control my acne lately.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 26, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> Thanks for this.  I've been wondering why I can't control my acne lately.


 
LaidBak, yeah girl I'm still planning on using my WGO. I'm actually glad you came in and responded (sorry you're having breakouts too) For now, my plan of action is just applying my WGO 1-2in away from my hairline. I dont want to risk any potential sweating mixed with the WGO to get down towards my hairline.

Matter of fact, I'm going to wash my headscarf! I haven't done that in a few weeks either. It's due time, not to mention the scarf rubs right past my hairline (hence the breakouts)


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 26, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> LaidBak, yeah girl I'm still planning on using my WGO. I'm actually glad you came in and responded (sorry you're having breakouts too) For now, my plan of action is just applying my WGO 1-2in away from my hairline. I dont want to risk any potential sweating mixed with the WGO to get down towards my hairline.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'm going to wash my headscarf! I haven't done that in a few weeks either. It's due time, not to mention the scarf rubs right past my hairline (hence the breakouts)


 
My breakouts are all over and ridiculous!  I know from past experience that in the summer months I cannot use anything but a liquid as a leave in ( no serums, oils, etc) because the sweat and humidity will cause anything in my hair to seep down onto my face.  I haven't been using WhGO as a leave in, but I do use it heavily in my conditioner mix.  Even after I rinse it out its heavy enough to stain my pillow sometimes, so I know its getting on my face.  So glad you posted this!   Another reason to switch over to sunflower oil completely.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> LaidBak, yeah girl I'm still planning on using my WGO. I'm actually glad you came in and responded (sorry you're having breakouts too) For now, my plan of action is just applying my WGO 1-2in away from my hairline. I dont want to risk any potential sweating mixed with the WGO to get down towards my hairline.
> 
> Matter of fact, I'm going to wash my headscarf! I haven't done that in a few weeks either. It's due time, not to mention the scarf rubs right past my hairline (hence the breakouts)


 I just purchased some WGO and I suffer from acne anyway (as you know) so can it get worse? Yes, of course it can, that was just figure of speech....I'mma use it anyway. With any luck, maybe it will reverse my acne -- one can only hope/wish.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 26, 2010)

divachyk said:


> I just purchased some WGO and I suffer from acne anyway (as you know) so can it get worse? Yes, of course it can, that was just figure of speech....I'mma use it anyway. With any luck, maybe it will reverse my acne -- one can only hope/wish.


 
Just try to keep it from your hairline. I'm going to start washing my scarf 1-2x a week instead of 1-2x a month from here on out.


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm going to wash everything today; sheets, scarves, my hair, and do a mask on my face. Gonna purge all the WhGO from everything and start fresh with sunflower oil.  Hopefully in a week or so my breakouts will calm down.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 26, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Just try to keep it from your hairline. I'm going to start washing my scarf 1-2x a week instead of 1-2x a month from here on out.


 I've bought enough scarfs that I change them out every few days. Change pillow cases nightly. Wash everything weekly. This is pre-WGO so my routine is already set....my acne is checks/chin...no forehead but will keep it away from hairline to ensure that area is not impacted.


----------



## Yoshi3329 (Sep 26, 2010)

Does anyone know is rice bran *wax* is a ceramide?


----------



## divachyk (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm not officially in this challenge but thanks to my dear friends (halle_J and Myjourney2009 -- thank you ladies!!! ), I'm hooked on ceramides. I purchased WGO and hemp over the weekend. I overnight prepood with 50:50 mixture of WGO/EVOO and for the 1st time ever, my hair felt sooo soft after shampooing. I felt like I could have just stopped there and my hair would have been just fine but I didn't...I added 1T of hemp to my DC....and oh my, oh what slip and deliciously soft hair!  My hair detangled like a charm. I'm in love!  My hair normally tangles something serious. This is the first time I can say, detangling was an absolute breeze.  By the way, I'm relaxed.

Question: I went through all pages of this thread but it seems the product usage is so diverse. As a general question, are most of you using ceramide only products - poo, condish, etc - on your hair? OR, are you mainly incorporating ceramide oils to fulfill your ceramide usage?



halee_J said:


> I have been sealing with hempseed oil all week  I definitely want more of this . I'm going to try adding 1 tbs in my DC soon.


 I haven't tried sealing with it yet but it sounds tempting. Thank you for introducing me to ceramides. 



grow said:


> well ms. Reecie, you go ahead and take your credit because reading your blog and following those practices has produced results!
> 
> words cannot express my gratitude!


 Reecie, I will have to visit your blogs because your hair is gorgeuos.



Ronnieaj said:


> I added WGO to my DC today, and my hair was SO easy to comb through afterward!  The difference was actually shocking, because I normally add oils to my DC and still don't get this amount of slip and softness afterward.  This is my second week adding it to my DC, and I this will become a regular .


 Agreed. I have added evoo and other oils to my DC but I never achieved as much slip as I did with prepoo'n with WGO and adding hemp into my DC. I'm hooked!  I think I've found my oil staples -- evoo, wgo, hemp and jbco....maybe, just maybe evco.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Sep 27, 2010)

divachyk said:


> Question: I went through all pages of this thread but it seems the product usage is so diverse. As a general question, are most of you using ceramide only products - poo, condish, etc - on your hair? OR, are you mainly incorporating ceramide oils to fulfill your ceramide usage?


 The only ceramide I use is my WGO.  I dont' use any (known) products with ceramides in them - well not consistantly. I use AOHSR and a couple other products that have ceramides in there. But, it's not like the main ingredient or anything.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 28, 2010)

divachyk: You're welcome. I am glad it worked out so well for you, your hair is only going to act better over time, you are going to be quite amazed. As far as my usage, For the most I mainly only use the oils to fulfill my ceramide usage. The day of my relaxer I use Mizani Perphecting creme after I rinse for 10 min and my hair feels so luscious it is ridiculous. I rotate AO White Camellia conditioner as a DC and. I  add 1 T hempseed oil into my DC and I add 2 T Wheat germ oil into my mild protiens I use a little of my 60:40 mix of Wheat germ oil and evoo to seal a few days a week. I purchased Natures Gate Hempseed conditioner but I can't apply it to my scalp because I think I am allergic to one of the ingredients. I use it to co/wash and I won't be repurchasing. I am on the lookout for another ceramide conditioner that is sans -cones, mineral oil and pertroleum that I can add to my regularly rotated DC's. If I were you I would get the EVCO it penetrates further into the hair strand than evoo. I have recently omitted the evoo from my DC's because it was pointless.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 28, 2010)

double post.....


----------



## LaidBak (Sep 28, 2010)

> Quote Originally Posted by divachyk  View Post
> 
> Question: I went through all pages of this thread but it seems the product usage is so diverse. As a general question, are most of you using ceramide only products - poo, condish, etc - on your hair? OR, are you mainly incorporating ceramide oils to fulfill your ceramide usage?



I have discovered that for me, using oils to get the ceramide boost is best.


----------



## divachyk (Sep 28, 2010)

@Myjourney2009 --- OT: I have evco and love it but I have to be careful with usage because (as per my dermatologist) nut based foods and products aggravate acne and I'm an acne sufferer. I will also have to be cautious with wheat germ and hemp. I take extra precaution by ensuring I wash my face really well and never touching or picking at my face so I'm not transfering product or germs to my face. 

Are you simply using evco for sealing? ETA: I typically use it for sealing. If I pre-detangle before shampooing, I'll saturate my hair with evco and finger detangling.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Sep 28, 2010)

divachyk I have not had a problem with any of these oils agravating my ance. The evco has helped my premature wrinkles that I was getting on my forhead area I also apply it to my hands and pretty much all over. I dont use it to seal I put it in my moisture DC .


----------



## ActionActress (Sep 28, 2010)

*I personally hadn't had a problem, as a matter of fact I use it on my acne prone skin.*

*AA*

*Edit:  In reference to using WGO in the hair and breakouts.  I use it on skin also.*


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 4, 2010)

For those that use Hemp Seed Oil...I just happened to come across a sale on Vitacost.

Smart Basics Organic Certified Hemp Oil -- 24 fl oz
Retail price: $19.99
Our price: $9.69
You save: $10.30
51% off

I tried to include a direct link but for some reason its not working.  So here is the URL, just take out the spaces:
http://  www  .vitacost. com/Smart-Basics-Organic-Certified-Hemp-Oil/  ?csrc=EM-VALU20101004: pr16


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^ fixed that for ya' (smile)

Smart Basics Organic Certified Hemp Oil -- 24 fl oz - Vitacost


----------



## Shaley (Oct 5, 2010)

LaidBak said:


> For those that use Hemp Seed Oil...I just happened to come across a sale on Vitacost.
> 
> Smart Basics Organic Certified Hemp Oil -- 24 fl oz
> Retail price: $19.99
> ...


 
Thanks! I bought some last weekend 12 oz for $11 so this is a good deal.


----------



## TwistNMx (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm still on the challenge and will be trying grapeseed oil now.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 9, 2010)

I've been slacking off on the oil pre-poos. I can feel the difference in my hair. I do think that it helps keep my porosity in check. My hair is not quite as smooth as when I was hitting the ceramides harder and its drying a little faster. Doing a hemp o/n pre-poo later.


----------



## Americka (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't posted in this thread in a very long time, but I haven't slacked off the ceramides. Lately, I've been moisturizing with Skala G3 leave in and sealing with sunflower oil. This combo is a winner for the moment.


----------



## yodie (Oct 9, 2010)

It took vitacost more than 2 wks to ship my hempseed, so I cancelled. They don't keep it on hand because it has to be refrigerated. So, make sure u don't need it right away if you plan to order from vitacost.


----------



## yodie (Oct 9, 2010)

Is grapeseed oil a ceramide?


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Oct 9, 2010)

I haven't' checked in lately but still doing my ceramides...I just did an OmniPak Treatment and substituted the Botanic Oil for a couple of drops Global Goddess Oil...


----------



## lamaria211 (Oct 9, 2010)

gonna do an oil preepoo with grapeseed oil sometime this week


----------



## yodie (Oct 9, 2010)

My hair adores hempseed oil. I eliminated one of my uses of heat (pressing comb). So, my hair just wasn't acting right today and I even had the nerve to ride my bike and go walking. Ugh, it just kept frizzing up. I used a little bit of serum, sunflower oil, heat protectant. Still kept acting up. Used some hempseed oil and my hair is just behaving so nicely now. It's even holding a curl and it looks good. I'm a fan of hempseed oil forever!!


----------



## ctosha (Oct 9, 2010)

yodie, I know what you mean about hempseed oil. I use it and mix it in with my deep condish that I use every week my oh my what can I say. There was a time when I could not slick my hair back into a ponytail without bobby pins I would have a ton of fly away hair and frizz. Now I have a sleek bun or ponytail hair no bobby pins needed love that stuff.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 9, 2010)

still riding the ceramides train

I detangled my hair using sunflower oil this morning then steamed ... my hair felt soooo good after.


----------



## bride91501 (Oct 9, 2010)

I hope it's not too late to join this challenge.  After a few days of intense research, I've decided to join the bandwagon! Here are my challenge answers:


*What products/oils will you use?* Wheat germ oil (WGO), sunflower oil
*What ceramide is in your product? *WGO  & sunflower oil
*What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line?* (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient). N/A
*How often will you use it? * I will add WGO or Sunflower oil to my poo, co-wash conditioners, DCs & LI condish. I may also start mixing sunflower oil with my castor oil or shea butter to seal
*What is your application method?* see previous
*Will you deep condition with ceramides?*  Definitely! under heat


----------



## DesignerCurls (Oct 16, 2010)

I know it's late but I would like to join 

I started using rice bran consistently last month (used if for a couple of years on and off). And I started using wheat germ a couple of days ago (best oil ever!!! ) and saw an immediate improvement in my hair and my daughter's porous hair!!!!  Just purchased safflower oil today...going to incorporate that too.

eta:
_What products/oils will you use? 
*Wheat germ oil, Hemp seed oil, Rice bran oil, safflower oil, sunflower oil*
What ceramide is in your product? 
*Aubrey Organics White Camellia Condish*
What position is the ceramide in the ingredient line? (EXAMPLE: 3rd ingredient or 8th ingredient).
*4th ingredient*
How often will you use it?
*Oil 2x week & AOWC 1x week *__*(or more as needed)*_
_What is your application method?*
Wheat germ & Hemp seed oils -deep condish/preproo*
*Rice bran, safflower, & sunflower oils - sealants
AOWC condish - after shampoo condish*
Will you deep condition with ceramides?
*Yes I will!!!!* 
_


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 22, 2010)

Been using L'Oreal EverStrong Overnight Treatment with Bio Ceramide Complex for the last week.  I like it so far.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 28, 2010)

Been going hard on the rice bran oil lately.


----------



## Americka (Oct 28, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Been going hard on the rice bran oil lately.


 
halee_J you are the reason I increased my ceramide usage. I saw the proof in your pics!


----------



## Curlybeauty (Oct 28, 2010)

So I finally got a chance to kick my ceramides reggie into action, after having my weave removed, a touch-up done, and having a chance to do my own hair. Sorry for the long-winded sentence 

But I pre-pooed with some wheat germ oil, mixed with some EVOO and I had the hardest time rinseing it out !!! I'm thinking I put too much in my hair. After that I used some lekair condish I think (i'm trying to use up everything I don't like) while I did my hygeine duties, and then rinsed again. My hair still has some texture after my much needed corrective, but that's fine I guess. I let my hair air dry for maybe 15 minutes with some nioxin thermal bliss on it and some serum. I decided to give my cantu leave-in a shot again for a braidout and sealed my ends with some JBCO. I'm loving my hair right now. It feels so soft it's crazy!!!


----------



## halee_J (Oct 28, 2010)

Aw :blush3: Americka I'm glad you did, your hair is looking really great, so full and shiny!  To me, ceramides are the best thing since deep conditioning. Seriously.


----------



## Ltown (Oct 29, 2010)

Still using ceramides mix(hemp, kukui, wheat germ, sunflower oil).


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Oct 30, 2010)

Haven't been through to update in a while so here goes...

Sooo, I cut back on the sunflower oil in my hair.  I've just been pouring some into my whipped shea butter mix along with olive and coconut oil.  I'm going to use up the rest of the sunflower oil I have and lay it to rest though.  It wasn't giving me the results I hoped for.

BUT 

I really LOVE sunflower oil mixed with olive oil on my skin!  Been using it for two months after taking a shower and my skin is soft, supple, and smooth.  It's amazing!  

Today is my first day using hemp seed oil.  I'm conditioning with it right now so I'm excited to see how it will work.  I'll keep you updated.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey ladies I need help figuring out what to do with my sunflower oil. I was sealing with it and loving the benefits but I'm replacing it as a sealant with grease :-0 who uses ceramides as a pre-poo? How does it work for you?

Yup I'm posting this before I read the thread but I'm getting ready to go back a few pages but thanks to anyone who wants to make my life easy and reply to this or my recent thread.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 30, 2010)

HISdaughter said:


> Haven't been through to update in a while so here goes...
> 
> Sooo, I cut back on the sunflower oil in my hair.  I've just been pouring some into my whipped shea butter mix along with olive and coconut oil.  I'm going to use up the rest of the sunflower oil I have and lay it to rest though.  It wasn't giving me the results I hoped for.
> 
> ...


 
OOOH glad I read this. I think I will try the sunflower oil on my skin! My sunflower oil is already infused with evoo so hopefully it gives me good results.


----------



## yodie (Oct 30, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle, is grease a better sealant than sunflower oil? I'm just curious. Maybe you can add a few drops of Sunflower oil to your grease.


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 1, 2010)

halee_J said:


> Been going hard on the rice bran oil lately.



I've been in search for awhile now and haven't been able to find "rice bran oil".  Where do you get yours may I ask?


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm still using wheat germ oil (mixing it in my watered down shampoo mixture) on and off (mostly off) 'cause the smell is ...kinda gross.
I've been using the ceramides G3 leave-in and leaving in the conditioner as well.
My hair doesn't like the sunflower oil though.erplexed


----------



## Stella B. (Nov 1, 2010)

LaFemmeNaturelle said:


> Hey ladies I need help figuring out what to do with my sunflower oil. I was sealing with it and loving the benefits but I'm replacing it as a sealant with grease :-0 who uses ceramides as a pre-poo? How does it work for you?
> 
> Yup I'm posting this before I read the thread but I'm getting ready to go back a few pages but thanks to anyone who wants to make my life easy and reply to this or my recent thread.


 
I've been doing an oil rinse pre-poo with olive oil and hemp oil mix. It's like an oil rinse done on wet hair before shampooing and helps to smooth out knots and tangles. I'm really liking it!!


----------



## halee_J (Nov 1, 2010)

TwistNMx I get mine from the supermarket. I don't live in the US, but I presume you can find it in the specialty foods section or places like Whole Foods and Trader Joe's.


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 5, 2010)

Whole Foods and Tradedr Joes do not sell Rice Bran Oil.
Any suggestions anyone?
Thanks


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 18, 2010)

Matrix Biolage Fortifying Leave-in treatment is my new staple leave in.

Biolage Fortifying Leave In Treatment is an intensive-conditioning technology that bathes weak, over-worked hair with ceramides, hair's natural intercellular bonds. Weak spots are repaired as pure botanical extracts revive shine and manageability.


----------



## Cinda2503 (Nov 18, 2010)

What about Suave Professionals Conditioner, Humectant?  Does this have ceramides in it?  It's a knock off of Nexxus Humectress.  Here are the ingredients:

Water (Aqua), Cetearyl Alcohol, Centrimonium Chloride, Dimethicone, Fragrance (Parfum) (Parfum), Quaternium 18, Potassium Chloride, Hydroxyethylcellulose, Propylene Glycol, Disodium EDTA, TEA Dodecylbenzene Sulfonate, DMDM Hydrantoin, Glycerin, Panthenol, Hair Keratin Amino Acids, Sodium Chloride, Methylchloroisothiazolinone, Methylisothiazolinone


----------



## DesignerCurls (Nov 18, 2010)

I'm still on the wagon...
I deep condition with WGO and rice bran oil (sometimes add conditioner for extra moisture)
Safflower oil makes my hair feel very strong (if that makes sense) so I add some to my protein treatment to help seal the protein and it has been working great!!! 
My hair does not like sunflower oil so I use that on my skin as well with great results.
I seal my hair after moisturizing with rice bran oil (my fav for years ), sweet almond oil, and coconut oil.

I never knew my hair could love this much oil!


----------



## NJoy (Nov 18, 2010)

Wow. I haven't posted here in a minute but, I'm still using my ceramides.  I add WGO to every dc and used to use it to seal but, I've long since started sealing with hot six oil.  And, I picked up some goodies today (why oh why do I think I can go to the bss for hair clips only?).  I grabbed some Profective Break Free LI strengthener and some Silicon Mix Proteina De Perla LI (been meaning to try this forever).

Anywho...off to do a DC with WGO added.  Ciao!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Nov 18, 2010)

NJoy said:


> Wow. I haven't posted here in a minute but, I'm still using my ceramides.  I add WGO to every dc and used to use it to seal but, I've long since started sealing with hot six oil.  And, I picked up some goodies today (why oh why do I think I can go to the bss for hair clips only?).  I grabbed some Profective Break Free LI strengthener and some Silicon Mix Proteina De Perla LI (been meaning to try this forever).
> 
> Anywho...off to do a DC with WGO added.  Ciao!



[off topic]  I'm in awe at your hair growth in your signature...that's amazing!  The end.  LOL.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 19, 2010)

going to buy wheatgerm oil instead of antisnap as i can use oil every day


----------



## halee_J (Nov 22, 2010)

Consistency with the ceramides really pays off. My porosity is so on point now; after my wash today all I put in it was some rice bran oil...that's it. I let it airdry. That was about 7 hours ago, my hair is silky,feels like butta and I have great shine. I am one happy clam!


----------



## Americka (Nov 22, 2010)

I am still moisturizing with Skala Ceramides G3 leave in and sealing with sunflower oil.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 22, 2010)

Did a pre-poo w/ aloe vera, WGO and EVCO. My hair is still super moist after 8hrs now! For the longest I was using WGO as my sealant with decent results. But now..I like it a lot more in a pre-poo! Oh, and I also added it to my leave in moisturizer today too. Not alot either, 2tsp. Super moist locs!


----------



## TwistNMx (Nov 22, 2010)

Still using Skala G3 leave in with WGO, and sometimes H6O


----------



## ladysaraii (Nov 22, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> Did a pre-poo w/ aloe vera, WGO and EVCO. My hair is still super moist after 8hrs now! For the longest I was using WGO as my sealant with decent results. But now..I like it a lot more in a pre-poo! Oh, and I also added it to my leave in moisturizer today too. Not alot either, 2tsp. Super moist locs!


 

Same here, WGO is a much better pre-poo (and no smell)

I've never tried it w/ AVG, I'll have to try that next time


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 22, 2010)

ladysaraii said:


> Same here, WGO is a much better pre-poo (and no smell)
> 
> I've never tried it w/ AVG, I'll have to try that next time



Check out the recipe here http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...09482-you-need-moisture-drenched-pre-poo.html


----------



## Ltown (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm still using my ceramides mixes every week, this is a keeper!


----------



## Nix08 (Nov 23, 2010)

Still going strong! - WGO in my pre poo my DC (along with AVJ) and my daily sealant.  I guess I like my WGO!! Plus I use Silicone mix and a L'oreal Repair conditioner which has ceramides.


----------



## Embyra (Nov 25, 2010)

i have been using organic WGO for 2 days now and can feel the difference it makes hair silkier feeling 

it smells faintly of fish food..........not enough to stop me using it though


----------



## yodie (Nov 25, 2010)

Does anyone take ceramides internally and still see a benefit? I'm not as consistent with oils and serums. I'm going back to my old hair vitamin that has wgo and some other good stuff in it.


----------



## choctaw (Nov 25, 2010)

Hemp seed oil has worked for making twists without gel. I have bounce, softness, and no crunchies


----------



## Americka (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't check in like I should, but ceramides are still play a big role in my regi. My leave in (Skala), oil (Sunflower), and many of my Dominican DCs have ceramides in them.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Nov 25, 2010)

I fell off the wagon, but now I'm back! My hair just loves ceramides!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Nov 25, 2010)

yodie said:


> Does anyone take ceramides internally and still see a benefit? I'm not as consistent with oils and serums. I'm going back to my old hair vitamin that has wgo and some other good stuff in it.



It's been a while but I was ingesting wgo internally. In my opinion, I think it wouldv'e taken at least 3 months


----------



## Minty (Nov 26, 2010)

hey peoples. Still with my ceramics. Anti-Snap and HOT with hemp/rice/sunflower, Redken DC products, etc.


----------



## LovelyLouboutin (Dec 7, 2010)

H ladies,  
I read this entire thread yesterday and I'm excited because I use KBB hairmilk and it has a Cermacide in it

I went to my local international market and found seval SOS Cermicide cream and was excited.  I bought it the . Read that is has parabens in it and I'm trying not to add more paraben stuff to my stashes.  If anyone is interested in it please pm me ( I've also posted it in the exchange forum).

I want to join the challenge but first. Have to see what my Cermacide will be when I straighten my hair.


----------



## Stella B. (Dec 7, 2010)

Still going strong with the ceramides! I've added a ceramide reconstructor (Amazing Miracle) by Renpure on shampoo day. Not only does it have Kukui nut oil, and aloe but it has silk protein as well. It's gentle enough to use weekly. My hair texture is smoother, and feels great!


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Dec 7, 2010)

Would like to join.

What products/oils will you use?
Sunflower & Safflower Oil primarily (but I want to do some expermenting with others as well)

How often will you use it?
Daily

What is your application method?
I will be using it to seal

Will you deep condition with ceramides?
Yep going to mix in with my dc


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2010)

Still pre-pooing and sealing with rice bran oil


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Dec 18, 2010)

boy, oh boy, I've fallen off big time.  *off to look for some Hemp seed oil and WGO*


----------



## DesignerCurls (Dec 18, 2010)

Still going strong with my ceramide oils...my hair's health has improved tremendously!!!! I went back to my hemp seed butter for sealing. My love use to love this stuff and now I know why!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Dec 18, 2010)

I currently am using WGO in my pre-poo and 'kimmay' leave in. Its really working well for that.

I was wondering though, If there is possibly another oil out there I should try that will make me FALL IN LOVE though! I'm thinking Sunflower or Rice Bran. Those 2 seem pretty popular.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 18, 2010)

DesignerCurls said:


> Still going strong with my ceramide oils...my hair's health has improved tremendously!!!! I went back to my *hemp seed butter* for sealing. My love use to love this stuff and now I know why!



That is on my 2011 "try" list


----------



## Relentless (Dec 18, 2010)

I think I will try the Redkin Anti Snap leave in next weekend, since I am wearing my hair in a bun mostly this winter.


----------



## NaturallySweet73 (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow! When I started I thought i was going to have to make a trip to the grocer and low and behold I had a practically untouched bottle of safflower oil in my cabinet! LOL!   My hair is very soft!  A large portion of my sealing oil is composed of the safflower oil though.


----------



## halee_J (Dec 31, 2010)

@Reecie: I would love for us to have a 2011 challenge


----------



## Ltown (Dec 31, 2010)

Nasdaq_Diva said:


> I currently am using WGO in my pre-poo and 'kimmay' leave in. Its really working well for that.
> 
> I was wondering though, If there is possibly another oil out there I should try that will make me FALL IN LOVE though! I'm thinking Sunflower or Rice Bran. Those 2 seem pretty popular.


 
Here are more oils and there is additional information on products with ceramdies at the begining. I blend my oils and it's been the best for my hair.
Barley Malt Oil 
Eucalyptus Extract 
Hemp Seed Oil
Hot 6 Oil *_*{WGO/3rd ingredient}*_**(LaFemmeNaturelle)*
Kukui Oil 
Sunflower Oil 
Walnut Oil 
Wheat Germ Oil
*
*


----------



## 8HoursFromHome (Dec 31, 2010)

Ltown said:


> Here are more oils and there is additional information on products with ceramdies at the begining. I blend my oils and it's been the best for my hair.
> Barley Malt Oil
> Eucalyptus Extract
> Hemp Seed Oil
> ...


 Hot 6 ingredients:

*Olive Oil* , *Canola Oil* ,* Wheat Germ Oil* , *Sweet Almond Oil* , *Safflower Oil* , Castor Oil , Sesame Oil , Vitamin E , Vitamin A , Vitamin D , Cyclomethicone , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Ginseng , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Wheat Germ , Fragrance

All of the bolded are ceramide oils.


----------



## jcdlox (Jan 15, 2011)

jcdlox said:


> I'm in
> 
> _*What products/oils will you use?* Nexxus Humectress for sure possibly also Therappe and the leave-in_
> _*How often will you use it?* At least weekly_
> ...


 

Wow did I fall off! so I didn't really like the Nexxus but didnt' realize I'd already been a ceramide user for years with Mizani Thermastrength!  I've been experiencing breakage all year as a result of not using it so if there is a 2011 challenge I'm in!  Used it last night and the breakage stopped immediately, stronger hair, fuller hair... why did I leave it?


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought some hemp seed butter from the health food store. I love how my hair felt but since the butter is in raw form, I kept having tiny shell flakes. I still like it, but decided to purchase raw hemp seed oil instead. I like it too. Much lighter than my WGO


----------



## Minty (Jan 15, 2011)

Are we going to have a 2011 challenge or just continue on here? I have some reading to catch up on in this thread!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Jan 15, 2011)

Sherae said:


> I'm not sure how it compares with the Mizani because I've never used it. I've been using the overnight repair mask for about 2 months now and my hair always feels strong and silky in the morning.



Just piggybacking Sherae's statement with regard to the L'oreal Overnight Treatment - I have been using it since October and it's great. I also like that I don't have to wash it out in the morning - I am also using Alterna overnight treatment which DOES require that you shampoo and condition in the morning - it's fantastic - however it does not have ceramides -

I have switched up my game some...I am not using any type of oils  - just conditioners with ceramides


----------



## janda (Jan 18, 2011)

Still sealing with WGO every night. I'd definitely join a 2011 challenge.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 18, 2011)

Um is anyone going to start the 2011 challenge?!!!!---> don't let me start it...I'm not good at checking the forum everyday


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 19, 2011)

Go ahead Justicefighter.......I'll nominate you...


----------



## Lissa0821 (Jan 19, 2011)

displacedcreole said:


> Hot 6 ingredients:
> 
> *Olive Oil* , *Canola Oil* ,* Wheat Germ Oil* , *Sweet Almond Oil* , *Safflower Oil* , Castor Oil , Sesame Oil , Vitamin E , Vitamin A , Vitamin D , Cyclomethicone , Sheep Sorrell , Yarrow , Slippery Elm Bark , Sage , Henna , Comfrey , Burdock Root , Ginseng , Goldenseal , Cherry Bark , Black Walnut , Chamomile , Alfalfa , Hyssop , Wheat Germ , Fragrance
> 
> All of the bolded are ceramide oils.




I Love, Love, love this oil, it has done wonders for my hair.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Jan 19, 2011)

bride91501 said:


> Go ahead Justicefighter.......I'll nominate you...


 

aaaah !!! booo hisss lol...well if there isn't a new challenge by tomorrow, well then I'll have to start it.  I need something to keep me accountable .....


----------



## LushLox (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi guys, hope the challenge is going well!

Do any of you use the Biolage cera repair vials on their own, or do you tend to mix them with other conditioners?


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 24, 2011)

justicefighter1913 said:


> aaaah !!! booo hisss lol...well if there isn't a new challenge by tomorrow, well then I'll have to start it.  I need something to keep me accountable .....



Uummmmm, ma'am? *taps on screen* We're waiting?? LOL

If you start it, I promise to help lol.


----------



## kaykaybobay (Jan 24, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Hi guys, hope the challenge is going well!
> 
> Do any of you use the Biolage cera repair vials on their own, or do you tend to mix them with other conditioners?



I would Like too know as well


----------



## junipertree (Jan 25, 2011)

Cream Tee said:


> Hi guys, hope the challenge is going well!
> 
> Do any of you use the Biolage cera repair vials on their own, or do you tend to mix them with other conditioners?



I have always used the vials alone (off and on for about a year) and I was very pleased with the results. This past weekend I mixed 2 vials of the hydratherapie with the fortetherapie strengthening conditioner and I am beyond impressed!!! I can't wait to do it again - my hair feels soooo strong yet moisturized at the same time. And very smooth! This will definitely be a part of my regimen. I just don't know how often I should do this. I am using the cera-repair pro4 in-salon treatment not the gel so I am not sure how often to use it. I think I read somewhere once every 6 weeks but I am anxious to do it again soon just because my hair has never felt so healthy!

Biolage products have always been good for me - I've used the leave-in tonic, the ultra-hydrating shampoo,the hydra-seal leave-in, the conditioning balm - all have been good to me. However, the cera-repair surpassed all of my prior experiences. I am really amazed by this product.


----------



## Relentless (Jan 26, 2011)

junipertree said:


> I have always used the vials alone (off and on for about a year) and I was very pleased with the results. This past weekend I mixed 2 vials of the hydratherapie with the fortetherapie strengthening conditioner and I am beyond impressed!!! I can't wait to do it again - my hair feels soooo strong yet moisturized at the same time. And very smooth! This will definitely be a part of my regimen. I just don't know how often I should do this. I am using the cera-repair pro4 in-salon treatment not the gel so I am not sure how often to use it. I think I read somewhere once every 6 weeks but I am anxious to do it again soon just because my hair has never felt so healthy!
> 
> Biolage products have always been good for me - I've used the leave-in tonic, the ultra-hydrating shampoo,the hydra-seal leave-in, the conditioning balm - all have been good to me. However, the cera-repair surpassed all of my prior experiences. I am really amazed by this product.


Juniper Tree, where can I find a T-Shirt like the one that you have in your profile pic?  I love it!


----------



## ida2 (Jan 27, 2011)

bumb


----------



## halee_J (Jan 28, 2011)

Hey ladies, justicefighter said her PC crashed so I went ahead and started a new challenge here


----------

